# Edinburgh pregnancy & parenting after infertility part 1



## silver6

Hi girls!

Thought this was the best place to put us. I chose "Edinburgh" rather than ERI so I can join in without feeling a fraud (and hopefully Berry too, since she's on 2ww from GCRM).

Think first order of business might be for each of us to say what our treatment was and how far on we are (and a due date if you've got one. I can make a list to update then.

So, here goes:
Silver (Jan) - IVF with DE @ GCRM - 7w4d - due date 6 January 2010

Looking forward to seeing you.
Love
Jan xx


----------



## owenl

Silver - great idea.

I had 3rd and final attempt at ICSI (NHS funded) in March and got my BFP 14/4/10.  7 week scan 5/5 2 fetal pole but only looks like one heartbeat, 8 week scan 12/5 confirmed one heartbeat.  Over the moon with one though, didn't think in my wildest dreams I'd ever have a chance at a baby.  12 week scan due 11th June. EDD 22/12/10 from IVF calendar on here but not been given official date at hospital yet.

Feeling a bit anxious today, having had really bad MS from week 7 until now and been off work, woke up today feeling much better.  Hoping it's the placenta beginning to kick in and/or the B6 supplements I've now been taking for 5 days but equally worried it could be signs of a miscarriage.

Anyway, will see how I feel tommmorrow, hoping for some small signs or symptoms to show things are still going OK, 12 week scan seems ages away

Love

Lisa


----------



## Dobbie

well I am gonna be complicated cos I had my ICSI at Glasgow but stay in East Lothian and will be having bubs at ERI so can I join   
I am 10+4 and due 15th dec.
All my symptoms have eased apart from the fact I cant eat past 4pm apart from fresh fruit so not much fun for DH who is having to eat alone


----------



## owenl

Dobbie - when did you find your symptoms eased?  I was really sick - couldn't keep anything down from 6-8 weeks and now I'm 9 weeks have very little symptom to convince myself I'm still pregnant.  Have bad more brown discharge but had this right through from week 5 and still saw HB at 8 week scan.  Really hungry for the first time today ate a proper meal and been eating all day.  woke up with more energy and managed to walk the dog twice today.


----------



## vonnie15

Hello Hello,

I can't believe I'm posting and a BFP Board.  Its all a bit surreal at the mo.

Brief outline of Tx.  Live in Midlothian, and having 4th attempt at GCRM and got my positive on the Friday 21st May.  Scan is on the 16th of June so a bit of a wait until we know if there is a heatbeat.  Lat 3 had been at the ERI abnd whilsy I can't fault then they were reluctant to change my protocol and to take my tyroid into consideration so decided to move, which was the best decision we made.

Feeling ok, a bit weird and realy thirsty  but nothing out of the ordinary yet.  Just freaking out as I've got to this stage naturally befoe by m/c @ 6 weeks but this feels different as I spotted from day 1 of findingout with that one.  Need to call the Dr tomorrow as I also have an underactive tyhroid so worried if that will have a impact on carrying my bubby?

Anyway, hello Jan, Owenl and  welsom Dobbie I'm sure we will be a great support for us all through this journey.


----------



## Dobbie

owenl said:


> Dobbie - when did you find your symptoms eased? I was really sick - couldn't keep anything down from 6-8 weeks and now I'm 9 weeks have very little symptom to convince myself I'm still pregnant.


yeah, about 9 weeks, though my symptom that i am still stuck with is not eating a meal past 4pm, can eat fresh fruit, water and a bowl of cereal at a push but thats it - wish i could manage this diet not pregnant, i would be so slim LOL


----------



## ~ Chux ~

Hi girls,

Unfortunately we do not allow new chat threads on the Preg Gen chat board, mainly because they can easily "take over" the section and other posts get missed.

Therefore I have moved this thread to your locations board and made it a Bumps and Babes which is what a lot of other location sections have. Also, you are welcome to join the relevant BFP thread (http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=173.0).

Here's wishing you all happy and healthy pregnancies,

Chux xx


----------



## silver6

Thanx Chux,

Just want to add a link so the girls can find the new thread:
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=237370.0

Cheers,
Jan xx


----------



## silver6

Sorry - meant to say - does anyone fancy a real-life meet up this Friday (28th May)? We can compare symptoms (or the lack of them!) and worry together! I'd be free from about 4pm onwards.

Let me know!
Love
Jan xx


----------



## owenl

Hi Silver
I'd be up for a meetup.  To be honest I'm finding it hard at the moment and anyway to pass the time would be welcomed. My Ms dissapeared completely on Sat after 2 weeks of hell and now I'm worried as I don't feel pregnant at all.  Would be good to talk to other girls from Edinburgh and see how you are all doing.  Where did you have in mind?


----------



## Dobbie

too short notice for me, we are planning to head to the taste festival on friday - I can eat during the day so its my excuse to get a varied diet for baby   think everyone is pleased to have a designated driver too. Will try and make the next one if I can

Freya


----------



## silver6

Owenl - much. much sympathy! I nearly called the EPU at lunchtime - have been going mental over the weekend worrying about the blck/brown/grey stuff coming out with my crinone gel (sorry, TMI) and the lack of symptoms. Managed to talk myself down to waiting for a scan to be organised by the recurrent mc clinic. Your symptoms seemed to stop quite quickly - my experience of mcs is that it was more of a gradual tail-off. More likely that your Vitamin B is doing it's stuff and your body is "acclimatising" to being pg. But, oh the worry is horrible!

Dobbie - sorry you can't make a meet-up this time - will definitely do another.

Not sure where to meet. I'm on the south side of Edinburgh, working in Morningside (lots of coffee shops and pubs that do coffee). Peanuts and I have met up for tea at The Merlin before (it has parking) but they were so slow the last time we went to The Waiting Room (really good burgers and wedges if you fancy having an early tea!). Equally, I'll be in the car so can travel if that's not good for others.

let me know.
Love
Jan xx


----------



## vonnie15

Hello Everyone,

How are we doing.  I'm now going mad as I no symtoms at all except maybe feel sick when I've not eaten for a while so not sure if it down to my pregnancy or not.  Was to be sick for a bit of reassurance!!  Owenl I know where your head its at, not matter what stage we are are somthing messes with it!!

Jan, (big hug), when is your appt and the clinic?

Was at teh Docs today to get bloods done for my thyroid s I'm now paranoid that it will go haywire and ruin everything.  So wanted to get it done sooner rather than later.

I can make Friday as I'm off to see Sex and the City, going to try and pour myself into my jeans before its too late.

Hello, Dobbie, not long till your scan.

Dog is pleading with me for a walk so better go

Take care

Vonnie


----------



## owenl

Hi
My DH and I were originally planning on going away this weekend but didn't look like it was going to happen because of my MS.  Now that it's gone, we've decided to get away for a couple of days if it doesn't re-appear later in the week.  Probably just going to stay at parents in the Borders so that we can do as little or as much as we want depending on how I feel.  I'm therefore not going to be free this Friday but hopefully will make the next one.

My MS has defo dissapeared since Saturday but I'm still feeling a little nauseous, tired (althouth that could be the weather) and thirsty and still getting occassional stomach twinges.  Think I might have a bit of thrush too as discharge yesterday but don't think it was blood.  Was up at least 4 times during the night to go to the loo - oh joy.  When my MS was bad all I could manage to eat was sugary things and this always gives me problems with thrush so hopefully now I can eat a healthier diet. Went to supermarket last night with DH and got back feeling quite sick - always feel worse with travelling places so who knows.  Still not convinced that I am still pregnant but until I bleed, just going to try and remain    even though easier said than done but have the EPU no on my mobile now in case of emergencies.

Vonnie - I had no symptoms at all until around 6 weeks, I've heard loads of people get none so try not to worry.  PS  what kind of dog do you have?  Mine's is a staffie cross but I also walk a Springer Spaniel for someone although if all goes to plan with pg will have to give that up at some point.

Silver - are you still on Crinone?  ERI wouldn't give me anymore so I finished it 2 days after BFP.  I hear from loads of girls on the board that continue to take it up to 12 weeks so I do worry that I'm not getting enough Progesterone when I need it but don't miss the cramping that I got with that horrible gel.

Dobbie - glad to hear from the BFP board that you were able to eat again after 4pm.  I'm now back to eating meals at tea-time with DH but still don't feel comfortable with all food but gradually trying to add more healthy options to my diet.


----------



## owenl

Well I've caved in - after more brown spotting today I phoned the EPU and got an early scan tmw at 11.50am.  Hoping it will bring re-assurance rather than bad news but really freaking out about it now.  Please let there still be a heart beat.


----------



## Dobbie

thanks Owenl, cheese salad baguettes are the dinner of choice but at least its food again   

Good luck for the scan tomorrow, hope it all goes well


----------



## vonnie15

Owenl, good luck for tomorrow.  Im sure everything will be fine but you are best to get it checked out.

How is everyone?  I'm ok, just deeling really tired but not sure if its my thyroid or other things.  Still feeling ok apart from a bit yucky before food but just wnat my scan to show everything is ok.

Owenl, I have a chocolate lab, who is a bit of a handful.  And who had a swirty bum at the moment, woke up to a poo and came home to the runs all over the kitchen.  Lovely!!!

Anyway better go a get tea on.  Take care

Vonnie


----------



## Dobbie

Vonnie, mashed potatoes is great for dicky dog tummies, full of potassium.
I have 4 dogs, all bouncy spaniels, so no excuse not to be out walking them.


----------



## silver6

Ok - I'm getting really jealous of all of you having dogs  ! I'm completely dog-daft - my granny lived on a farm when I was wee and had a lot of dogs. They slept in a wooden dog-box in the scullery and my favourite photo of me as a wee girl is one of me curled up in the dog-box with three of the dogs - two labradors and a dachshund. Instead of having an imaginary friend when I was wee, I spent three years thinking I was a black lab puppy! My P1 teacher had to have a word with my mum about it, cos I got all my friends to pretend they were lab puppies too  .

Sadly, we live in a flat and both work full-time, so it wouldn't be fair to have a dog. My folks have a Border Collie who we borrow regularly - she's lovely to us, but hates other dogs, so I spend most walks apologising to other dog-owners cos she's snarled or snapped at their dogs for looking at her funny  .

Vonnie - a friend of mine at work is also pg - she's 14 weeks now - and she has had NO symptoms at all until the last week when she's started feeling a bit tired. She's really relieved, cos another friend at work has been signed off for her whole pg with hyperemesis (extreme morning sickness). Has had to move back in with her folks cos she can't take care of her wee girl  . At the moment I'm only feeling a wee bit nauseous in the evenings. The weeing is a pest though - and the heartburn (thought that was supposed to come later!).

Owenl -  I reckon it's worth getting a scan just to put your mind at rest. I'm getting one on Thursday evening - the rec mc consultant is going to scan me in between delivering babies! People keep telling me that brown spotting is really, really common during pg and that it's really red blood with cramping that's the worrying thing. The main reason I'm worried is because of the Crinone - I never bleed properly while on progesterone, so I don't think I'd know if something went wrong. Don't worry about not being on it any more - the only reason I'm on it till 12 weeks is because mine's a donor egg embie - I was downregulated right through with no ovulation at all, so no corpus luteum (the hole left by the egg that fertilises that then fills up with fluid). The corpus luteum is what tells your body to produce oestrogen and progesterone for the pregnancy. Because you were ICSI with your own eggs, you'll have a corpus luteum from where they took the eggs out which'll keep your own oestrogen and progesterone going. Hope that makes sense?!

Dobbie - how on earth are you going to find room for a baby with four spaniels about  ! That's a whole _pack_ of dogs you've got there - very envious!

So - midwife apt for me on Thurs morning, followed by scan in the evening - all feels very scary. Just praying we get good news from the scan. 8 weeks today  .

Love
Jan xx


----------



## owenl

I'm afraid it's all over for me.  early scan showed baby had stopped growing at 9 weeks and no heartbeat   It was our 3rd and final attempt at IVF so no chance of a future with kids for us.  Just wanted to wish everyone the best and thank you all for your support throughout my IVF journey   Got to find some way of moving on but just can't think straight at all at the moment.


----------



## silver6

Oh owenl - I am so, so sorry. I know you will be feeling utterly miserable at the moment. Sending you huge hugs. Make sure you take all the time off work you need and do what's best for YOU. Hopefully the PSU will have told you that there's a miscarriage counsellor that you can see at the ERI - or there's a lovely one at SANDS, who I saw (it's not just for stillbirths and cot death, she sees people with earlier losses too), when and if you want to talk to someone about it. I know that it would be too hard to meet up just now - but if you ever wanted to chat or meet up or anything, please PM me and let me know.

I will be thinking of you and hoping you can find a bit of peace.

Lots of love,
Jan xx


----------



## Dobbie

so sorry to hear your news


----------



## vonnie15

Owenl,

I'm so sorry to hear your news and sending you both a huge hug and I hope your both ok.  As jan says you need to take as much time as you need to get through this.

Really don't knwo what to say but if your about feel fre to PM me.

Take care and thinking about you

Vonnie


----------



## silver6

Just a very quick message to say that my scan was fine - very relieved! They now want to scan me roughly every week until the 12 weeks scan - I wasn't arguing!
Love
Jan xx


----------



## Dobbie

thats great news, and even better that they will give you weekly scans, what great reassurance


----------



## ReikiJan

Hey

Is anyone still reading this thread?  Or have the Edinburgh BFPs moved somewhere else?

RJ
x


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Hi There, wondering if anyone still posted on this thread, but looks like it has been quiet for a while, would be nice to chat to other Edinburgh Ladies with their BFPs


----------



## ReikiJan

I agree Pumpkin - maybe we should start our own.   

How are you feeling? Feet touched down on earth yet?   

x


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Hi Reiki, am still not sure how I feel, part of me is so excited and the other part is still so frightened its all going to be taken away.  However I did do the last clearblue digital test that was in the cupboard yesterday and it had gone up to 3+ weeks so things seem to be progressing and last few nights have felt a bit nauseous and this evening thought I was going to be sick and had to run to toilet but I wasnt.  Scan is in a week and a half.  

How are you doing?  Has it sunk in for you.  I forget how far you are on, when is your 12 week scan?  How are symptoms for you??

Its so exciting


----------



## elinor

Hi everyone

I think this thread is a good idea too.

A bit about me: I had 3 goes at ERI with IVF (after 8x DI) - though also a 2 year break because they had no sperm donors - treatment in Manchester (before I heard about GCRM, since there was only one sperm donor in Scotland for a while!), and then finally had success with donor everything treatment at GCRM this year. I ended up having FET, since for the original cycle I didn't down regulate properly (always a problem for me) - but it worked!!

I am so sorry that things didn't work out for Owenl. I hope you are coming to terms with things - I was never given info on counsellors at ERI for miscarriage, but I found talking to Jeanette, who I was already seeing for the infertility problems, was really really helpful.

Pumpkin - hope you don't have long to wait for your 12 week scan. Mine wasn't till 13 weeks, but it was so reassuring once I had it. 

ReikiJan - how are you doing?

Silver and Vonnie and everyone else who has posted here - I hope all is well (or if not, as this is a bumps and babes thread, feel free to moan about all the difficulties you are having!)

I visited a friend yesterday who had a baby at the weekend - just going to ERI is still difficult, but going to a maternity ward now I am finally pregnant feels so different to the years I have been either (a) making the effort although I feel like crying the whole time or (b) avoiding all my friends who have just had babies and feeling that I am being a useless friend. Looking forward to getting there! Just hope I don't have the nightmare time with labour she had.....

Anyway, hope you are all well
best wishes
Elinor x


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Hi Elinor, glad all is going well for you, how are you keeping?  I am stressing myself out!  Had a tiny bit of blood at 6 weeks but the scan was fine and showed the pocket of blood was separate to the baby.  7 wk scan was fine too and although they said i might get some more of the blood coming out havent had any.  However yesterday my discharge looked as if it had a slight pinkish tinge.  So that freaked me out somewhat!  Am fine today so trying not to stress.  Was wondering whether to organise a private scan before my 12 week scan to reassure me or whether just to hang on till the 12 week scan.  Does the worrying get any easier or will it be like this for the whole 9 months


----------



## vonnie15

Hi,

Not posted in a while as thread had been quiet but hello to pumpkin and eilnor. I'm now 25 weeks on Friday and it does get easier as time goes on but would be lying if I said I don't stress anymore, getting better but still don't believe this is finally happening.  

Appart from that now starting to look for baby stuff which is exciting and hope to hear how u all get on in your pregnancies

Take care
Vonnie


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Wow Vonnie, 25 weeks, time flies!! Glad you are doing well and how exciting looking at baby stuff, have to admit have ordered a few baby catalogues to flick through, trying to keep the PMA up!!


----------



## elinor

Hi there Pumpkinpie!

I know what you mean about the stress... At least my early scan was later than yours, at 8 weeks, so when I had bleeding after that I went to the pregnancy support people at 9 weeks, so the 12 week scan was just 3 weeks away (though it ended up being 4, since I didn't get it till 13 weeks as GP hadn't sent the referral off to midwives!). Unfortunately there was never any clear reasons for the bleeding (now or with last years pregnancy, which I miscarried), so no telling when it would come or when it would stop. Seems to have gone since the scan though.

If you think another scan would reassure you, then book one in. It won't cost as much as treatment, and if it helps you to relax it is worth it.  

I think having taken longer to get here, and having gone through more, we don't relax or 'enjoy' our pregnancies the same way other mums-to-be can.  I hope that as each milestone passes, things will get easier, and we will relax just a little more, but don't give yourself a hard time about worrying!

I gave myself a scare yesterday... (warning: this paragraph may contain TMI!) Last year, when I had the miscarriage, as well as bleeding I had diarrhoea and vomiting about an hour before. So being sick, as well as being a reassuring sign the pregnancy hormones are there, is also a bit scary. But yesterday I got home from work to feeling v sick and then had explosive diarrhoea. Stressed out, scared and weepy, until I checked the packet of the sugar-free mints I had munched my way through that afternoon - 'contains sorbitol - can have laxative effects if taken in quantity'... So that explains it then!

So, do you have a date for your 12 week scan?

And does ReikiJan?

and how is everyone else doing?

Hope all is well
best wishes
Elinor x


----------



## elinor

Hi Vonnie

I missed your post - shouldn't really be reading at work, so tend to just skim-read.

Great to hear you are at 25 weeks, and looking for baby things! Exciting!! I have made myself rules - I am not allowed to buy any books about pregnancy till after next midwife visit (17 weeks), but can get them out of the library (since 12 week scan). I will start thinking about purchases after Christmas (27 weeks) - but I know my mum is already on the case, planning to visit my sister (in France) to get her moses basket (so she can re-line it, and, knowing her, decorate it with the right colour bows and ribbons!), she's got catalogues for all sorts and the things she thinks I 'need' are quite astonishing, compared to what she managed with when we were born.

Hope you are having fun with it all.
best wishes
Elinor x


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Hello everyone.

Elinor - Hi hope you are feeling better after your mint experience!!  DH has booked us a scan in 2 weeks when I will be 10weeks (well just one day short) and then I have my NHS scan 2 weeks and 2 days later.  So hopefully that will give us some reassurance and help us relax and then the 12 week scan doesnt seem so far away. Feeling bit better today, not as stressed.  Sounds like your mum is going to be busy getting things for you thats great, my mum has started knitting already, she is very excited about becoming a granny!


----------



## berry55

Hi Girls, 

I know some of you know me in here but i was wondering if i could join you all on this thread as i would like to keep in touch with you all. Maybe some o us will be popping at the same time... vonnie!?! lol I am 24 weeks today.. whoop whoopp!  

xxx


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Hi Berry, glad to hear from you, how are you doing?  Thats fab you are 24 weeks, time flies!!  Thats really exciting xxx


----------



## vonnie15

Hi Berry,

Long time no hear.  How u been keeping? Started to buy anything yet?


----------



## berry55

Vonnie- hey hun!! I have bought loads!!! what about you? So far i have.....

Cot
Pram
Bookcase
Dresser/changer
moses basket
nappy bin
3 blankets for moses basket/pram
Mobile for cot
Room thermometer
1 pair of booties
2 pairs of scratch mits
1 bib
3 vests
1 babygrow
a baby on board sign
Car Seat
Isofix
3 sheets for moses basket/pram
A changing bag
I am sure i have more things lol 

Pumpkin- i know! 24 weeks today! i never ever thought i would see the day!!! how u feeling? xxx


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Berry - looks like you have been on a shopping spree!!    Cant wait to get shopping!!  I am doing ok, stressing myself out completely,and feeling nauseous, especially at night.


----------



## vonnie15

Wow Berry,

You've been busy.  Ive not bought anything yet, decided on pram and nursery but need to get around to buy them.  Will need to get the majority in the next month or so.  

Vonie


----------



## berry55

vonnie what pram and cot u getting? I went to Glasgow pram centre for all the big stuff- they gave us free delivery, free Assembly and cos i got the bugaboo camelon i got a free foot muff worth £90! I think i'm the only person at this stage to have bought so much- but when i went to order i was given feb for delivery- i managed to push it for December but was very hard. 

Pumpkin- i have just went toally mad on buying stuff! I love it, its so fun, i even take about an hour to decide what socks to buy my wee baby! lol i ended up getting a pack of 2 from baby gap for £3.50 lol they r lovely and sooooo tiny! I am getting my nursery painted on monday! whoohooo!!!


----------



## berry55

Ohhh and i have also put my baby down for waterbabies classes already. we start in may!!! lol


----------



## berry55

i'm hyper talking about all of this lol


----------



## pumpkin-pie

berry -thats lovely you are enjoying yourself, DH has been looking at prams already online, we are thinking a bugaboo or Icandy!  What colour did you get?

Well I am still stressing a little, I seem to get a tiny amount of pink discharge in the afternoon, its really small like fingernail sized and it hasnt been get heavier but is there most days but occassionally not.  Am sure everything is ok, still feeling really nauseous at times but cant help worry.  My 10 week scan is booked for a week on Tuesday so hoping that will reassure me.


----------



## vonnie15

Think we are going for a bugaboo, heading in tomorrow to finally buy it.  So heading to Corstorphine Pram centre as we need to get our finger out and get stuff.


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Vonnie - hope the shopping went well.  What colour did you go for?

Well after some pinkish discharge on and off this week. i was getting bit panicky so phoned my mum and asked her what she thought I should do.  So phoned NHS 24 and they gave me number to phone at RIE for the EPU.  So spoke to a lovely nurse there and she said she thought everything was fine and was probably just bit of blood from the previous bleed but to come on Sunday morning for a scan.  So had that this morning and all is well, the baby now is more baby shaped, could see the head! Measuring at 20mm and looking great.  Small bleed separate to baby lower down, she said this is common and not to worry if I have any more bleeding as long as its light.  So now need to stop panicking and start believing.  Please remind me of this over the next few weeks!!  Planning to cancel our 10 week private scan and just change it to a gender scan later on as I am planning to find out what we are having!!  Feeling really nauseous again, think thats the baby reminding me its still there!!

Hope everyone is well and having a nice weekend


----------



## berry55

vonnie- i got the bugaboo camelon in blue for the tailored fabric and dark grey for the base. Hope you had fun buying it!!! I went into mothercare 2day and bought some more things lol he he its so fun


----------



## vonnie15

Berry, ended up going for the Bugaboo in red with the dark grey base.  Also got my car seat and cot furniture last weekend so feeling a bit more relaxed that I've actually got some things.  Still got a while to go until I'm as organised as you.


----------



## berry55

vonnie-ooooooooooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh its to exciting isnt it? am i right in saying that  you can buy a few of the taloired fabrics and change them?? what furntiure did u go for? We got the range from bonito bebe called moderno for the cot and  then got ocean golden oak from mammas and pappas for changer and bookcase. We have built in wardrobe in babys room. Also the room has started to get painted- its lovely! xxx


----------



## elinor

Hi everyone

just back after a week's hols - 11 days if you include travelling - not as rested and refreshed as I had hoped, but feeling a bit more like relaxing into next stage of pregnancy. Journey there was a bit stressful - had decided to go on train as (a) better for the environment (b) an adventure and (c) had hideous time in April getting back from Tuscany when volcano situation made flying impossible... This time it was French strikers - Eurostar to Paris fine, but lovely double compartment on direct overnight train to Venice (with breakfast provided etc) cancelled and ended up sharing small compartment with my friend + 4 strangers on a train to Rome, changing in Milan at 4.30am. Was also robbed in Paris (fortunately, only money, and since I had bits of it stashed in different places, not all of it). Venice was lovely though, relaxing, lots of gentle walks, lots of incredible architecture, plenty of lovely food and I finally stopped feeling sick all the time. 
Have next midwife appointment today, and feeling more than a little anxious... But hoping I will feel reassured and more positive afterwards.

Pumpkin - delighted you got another scan. It can be so reassuring, and also lovely to see how baby is growing. Hopefully you can relax a bit now until the 'official' 12 week one.

Berry and Vonnie - so exciting to hear about shopping for babies! My sister is visiting this weekend, and I am contemplating going to mothercare - not to buy things for baby, but because my coat only just does up (wish I could blame the bump entirely, but it is mainly my weight!). Might be fun to see things though...

Silver - great to see the weeks ticking by on your signature. I hope things are ok, even if you (like me!) struggle to 'enjoy' pregnancy, you are getting closer and closer to your goal.

Best wishes to everyone I have forgotten - part of my brain is still floating over the canals of Venice.
love
Elinor x


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Elinor - Your holiday sounds eventful, but the Venice part sounds fab.  DH and I had our honeymoon in Venice and it was lovely, would love to go back sometime.  Enjoy the shopping!

Berry and Vonnie - Very exciting about the bugaboos, DH cant wait to go pram/pushchair shopping.

Well I will be 10 weeks tomorrow.  Have my first midwife appointment on Thursday and then the scan 2 weeks later.  Still not managing to relax, this morning feel stressed again, I think its when you read about people losing their babies it makes you worry it will happen to you.  But I am ok, still feeling really nauseous and exhausted so all good.  DH and I are going to go away to London for a few days in December am hoping that I will be feeling a bit better by then and looking forward to some shopping and seeing some shows.  On holiday next week too so looking forward to a break as work has been so hectic, we are going to visit DHs grandmother up north and tell her our good news.  I know we havent had our 12 week scan yet but having had the scan just over a week ago am sure everything is going to be fine and want to tell her face to face rather than on the phone.

Hope everyone else is well


----------



## silver6

Hi folks!

I had no idea that this thread was still going! I'm pleased to see so many of us on here   .

We just went to order our pram today - Mamas & Papas Sola with Primo Viaggio carseat. DH has a subscription to Which Online and that was the travel system that came top of their testing and being a typical bloke that was enough for him   . We also picked up a load of stuff from my BIL and MIL (cot, cradle, changing unit, various blankets and muslins) - we were putting it all off till we were closer to the due date but they threatened to take it to the dump if we didn't get a move on and folk at the NCT class kept telling us that it could take 8-10 weeks for the pram to come   . Such a relief not to have to worry over choices - or money, since we're now up to our eyeballs in debt with the new house. Work hasn't started on the new place yet, so we're still in chaos in the flat, trying to tidy it up (BIG job) to sell and wondering how the baby and all his stuff is going to fit in.

To be honest, I'm still terrified. We're at 30 weeks plus now and have had three lots of growth scans (we have to have them once every two weeks from 28 weeks on - and I'm not complaining). We're having a wee boy and he's doing really well on the scans, but after everything we've been through, and what I've seen others go through (I keep coming across blogs about stillbirth at the moment   ), I am far from relaxed. Totally understand where you're coming from Pumpkin   !!

Although I'm high risk and have a lot of drugs to take and possible complications ahead, the consultants are pleased with me and have even said that if things keep going ok I could consider a "normal" birth. When the consultant said that today I told him that I'd always fancied a water birth and I laughed - I'd always been led to believe I'd be having a caesarean or an induction and certainly an epidural, so no luxuries like a pool to hang out in. He looked very serious and asked why I was laughing and said that if that's what I wanted and things were still OK when I went into labor then he couldn't see why I shouldn't ask for one (not that one would necessarily be available). I could have hugged him! Then we went off to order our pram and then I came home and went into a bit of a depression, convinced that something terrible is going to happen and I won't have this wonderful baby   . DH thinks I'm nuts and can't understand why I'm so negative when things seem to be going so well. I think it's just that the medics have been positive before - "don't worry, you got pregnant easily the first time, it'll be fine", "don't worry, it's very common to have 1 miscarriage/ 2 miscarriages", "don't worry, we've found what might be causing your miscarriages and we think we can treat it (oops, no that's not it)" - and we all know how that turned out - 7 years, 6 losses, a load of treatments, time, money and stress down the line!! He also reckons we've had our bad luck and now it's our turn for something good, but I've seen bad things happen to the same folk again and again - life just isn't very fair sometimes. 

Sorry - didn't mean to be such a downer! Think I'm missing having folks to share the worries with - haven't found a new "home" on the boards and am surrounded by "normal" pg people at our NCT class (can't BELIEVE I'm going to one of them!!). I know that most of you will understand the worries   .

Elinor and Pumpkin - I love Venice too! DH and I went there a few years back and I still think about it often - the most beautiful place I've ever been. We were there in February, so it was very cold but the sun shone the whole time and there weren't too many other tourists. DH is an architect and had read about so many of the buildings during his training - he said it was like the best theme park for grown-ups ever   . My sister and her DH had their honeymoon there too - can't imagine anywhere more romantic!!

Berry and Vonnie - you're both sounding much less panicky than me! Well done for managing to enjoy all the shopping bit - I get wee glimmers of fun, but then worry that I'm jinxing myself   . Very envious of your resilience and positivity   .

Anyhow, I shall check in on here more often, now I know you're all out there   .

Love
Jan xx


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Jan - Sending you a massive big   .  After everything you have been through I can totally understand why you are finding it hard to relax but before you know it you are going to have a baby and then I imagine the worry just starts all over again but a different kind of worry   Thats so exciting about getting all the baby things, DH is desperate to look at prams and carseats!  I have ordered a few catalogues and baby mags and love to look through them, still cant quite believe that I am going to be a mum.  We had our booking in appointment on Thursday, took ages as she wanted to know everything.  We first started wanting a baby almost 9 years ago now.  Its been a very long journey and we have gone through Dhs kidney transplant and me having 2 big ops its amazing to think that we are finally on the road to our dream.  

Having said that had a mad panic last night.  Was getting ready for bed (why do these things always happen at night!) when DH said whats that rash on your back.  I had two patches on my back that looked like burst blood vessels a sort of reddish purple colour.  So then I though meningitis, so we did the glass test and DH said it was still there, so then we went into major panic I'm going to die kind of thing, which now I know is slightly melodramatic as still here and doing fine! I didnt have any other symptoms so part of us was saying its not but then you still worry.  What made it harder was it was in a really awkward place for me to see so peering in different mirrors twisting myself to see it.  Anyway then I remembered my rucksack was really heavy yesterday and I felt it sore so tried it on and it was right at the place of the rash.  So decided not to phone NHS 24 I didnt want them thinking I was a hypochondriac so we drew round the rash and then set the alarm for 2am to get up and check that it wasnt any worse.  Which it wasnt.  Poor DH it was his birthday yesterday and the evening ended in a bit of a stress.  I am blaming it on the pregnancy, its messing with my head!

Anyway happy to report I am feeling fine apart from the usual nausea, hoping to make it into town today to do some shopping with DH.  Think I need to get another new bra too, I seem to be keeping growing!  Off to chill now.

Hi to all the other bumps and ladies


----------



## Irishlady

Hi   

I just found some of my ff friends here and wanted to say hi!!

I am so pleased to see all your tickers progressing. 

DH and I are doing well on our new journey of adoption.  However it is all moving quite slowly at the mo, but am trying to be patient and reading lots about it. 

We head to Oz and NZ 7 weeks on Tuesday, so that is focusing my mind quite well!

Lots of love to you all   

xx


----------



## silver6

Aw Pumpkin - what a fright you must have had! Good thinking on the rucksack experiment - very scientific approach   ! For future reference, the midwives number and the triage number you will have been given at your booking-in apt are invaluable. I've used both, twice each   ! The midwives (and my GP) had said not to hesitate in the way you do when you're not pregnant about accessing emergency folk - that's what they're there for. The normal midwife number I used a couple of times when I was freaking out about the baby and they gave me a wee doppler (they can do that after about 15 weeks) and a good chat and reassurance. The triage I used when I had a wee bleed (turned out to be thrush!) and when I hadn't felt the baby move all day when I was about 25 weeks. They're a bit variable at triage, but I find they're a lot nicer if they know you've had a bit of a journey to get/stay pregnant (we were fast tracked with the bleeding). Yeah - the booking in apt went on forever! I had thought we'd fill in a wee form and be off - we were there almost two hours!! Hope the shopping went well! I've hit a problem with bras, in that I am now a G cup and the biggest nursing bras I can find "only" go up to H - hope I don't grow much more   !

Irish - it's so good to hear from you!! My friend that went the adoption route just posted photos of her wee girl in halloween costume on ******** - fabulous to see! The adoption process seems to be quite similar to a really long-drawn-out pregnancy - lots of stress and appointments and uncertainty about the outcome   . All I can say is that my friend and her DH are SO happy now. What stage are you at with it all? Have you started the classes yet? Sending you loads of        .

Don't know if anyone fancies a meet up sometime? Dawn and Yvonne and I have met up a couple of times - it's good to chat to folk in a similar situation (that includes you too Irish, if you feel up to it).

Love
Jan xx


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Irishlady - So lovely to hear from you, so glad things are moving along on the adoption process, i can imagine how frustrating it must be when you want to get going but it will be worth the wait.  The holiday sounds lovely, any room in your suitcase??

Jan - thanks for the advice    I have to phone tomorrow to get my urine results to see if I have an infection.  I dont think I have or if I have it must be mild as not really in any pain.  Have been downing the cranberry juice though just incase!  A meet up sounds a lovely idea, havent met up with anyone for ages and would be great to meet some new people too.


----------



## berry55

Irishlday- Hi hunny!!!!! Soo nice to hear from you!!! I am really glad that things are morbing along with the adoption. 

sorry no personals i will be on properly tomorrow. had a really busy weekend xxx


----------



## Irishlady

Hi Berry, Jan and Pumpkin!

Random question but I thought you lovely ladies might be able to help??  

I am godmother to a wee boy - so excited about that!! Christening is later this month and I have been struggling with present ideas. I have bought (but now not so sure about it...hence the question!!) a lambswool tartan blanket in the tartan for his christian name. What do you think?  Please be honest. I wanted something he could keep for a long time but not sure if it is too different.

Thank you   

xx


----------



## elinor

Hi everyone!

Vonnie and Berry - I still didn't pluck up courage to go to mothercare... Managed to do some shopping with /for my sister though, which was fun, but then spent the weekend jsut relaxing and had a wander round the Botanics (babycentral - used to really struggle going there sometimes, but now I am preggers I seem to cope better). I am in awe of your shopping and organisational capabilities! I really didn't know that you have to order prams and it can take months for them to be delivered... maybe I'd better look into that .. or I could just end up with carrying baby everywhere in a sling till one arrives sometime next summer!

Pumpkin - sorry you had a rash and health scare. These things NEVER happen during the day, and worries are always magnified when they occur in the hours of darkness. Glad you thought it all through and sorted out your answer - and you can't have too long now till your 12 week scan? It's amazing how much more you see on that than a couple of weeks earlier.

Irishlady - don't think we've 'spoken' before but hello, and your idea for a christening gift sounds thoughtful and different to me, in a good way. I have seen 2 nieces and 1 nephew christened and piles of gifts that are the same/similar and not really of lasting interest to the child. I have a bible and christening mug that were given to me as christening gifts, and I think a crucifix. The bible is a beautiful illustrated children's one, so I will have that to read to my child. The other stuff just gets tarnished and gathers dust. I value the things as mementos of the people who were there for that special day for me, but really would much rather have something like the book a few of us did at a friends wedding - quick snaps of everyone there, printed out and put into an album (over lunch!) and space for them to write alongside it... organisationally it took a bit of doing but it produced something much more personal for them and about the day. I think your idea is much more personal and interesting than the traditional ones. And I hope you keep us posted on your journey!

Jan - I am glad I am not the only one to have dark days of worry. I was so convinced before my last midwife appointment that it would all be bad news, that they would not hear a heartbeat, that it had all gone wrong... Not because I have any _reason_ to be convinced, but just irrational 'bad feelings' - so no amount of reasoning on the part of friends or others can make you feel different. I think you just get more used to dealing with the negative, the more you experience it, so success, or normality, becomes 'unimaginable' - the norm for you (for us) has changed to 'unsuccessful' or 'abnormal', and that has been reinforced by years of experience, especially _because_ of all the times drs have said 'there's no reason for it not to work next time', or 'we expect a positive outcome' and it hasn't worked, we hve been the unlucky ones, so it is a whole change in worldview to come round to the idea of a normal healthy pregnancy. I hope now you are 31 weeks it is getting easier, but entirely understand if it is not.

On other matters, when did/do you do things like look at NCT classes? should I be panicking about being behind with that as well as the shopping? and anyone got any hints or tips about carpal tunnel (other than 'don't get it! It's blo0dy annoying and stops you doing things and wakes you up at night so you can ponder all the worries which seem so much smaller during the day')?

Hope everyone is keeping well!
love and best wishes
Elinor x


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Irishlady - The tartan blanket sounds a lovely idea and its something that will be useful as well as personal and I bet no one else will have thought of it.  I think its a great idea.

Elinor - Have you spoken to your midwife about the carpal tunnel.  Not an expert but I know sometimes wrist splints especially at night can help, or try some gentle massage around your wrists.

Well got my test results back and dont have a urinary infection which is good.  After thinking my nausea had eased I vomited for the first time on Sunday night.  Have been using my acupressure travel sickness bands since and feeling better so dont know if its just easing or the bands that are helping.  Just over a week till the scan, cant wait.


----------



## silver6

Hi there,

Just a quickie as I'm about to head out to our first NHS antenatal classes! I'll be PMing you later re a meet up - Dawn and I are talking about a get together next Wed or Fri early evening (we sometimes do an early dinner around 5.30-6ish).

Irish - that sounds like a great present! It's a lovely thing to have and it can be used now and when he's older. Funnily enough, my favourite of our wedding presents is a wool blanket. When we first got it, I was a bit bemused (wasn't from our list) but I use it all the time - on the couch in the evening, on the bed if it's really chilly, it's come on holiday and it even got used during our NCT classes. DH reckons I'm so attached to it, he calls in "blankie"!!

Pumpkin - I'm glad something's helping with the nausea - whether it's time or the bands. It's good you don't have a wee infection - not fun to have at the best of times. Have to say, with all the urine tests I've had during this pg, there's very often been something shows up and then turns out to be nothing when they do another test.

Elinor - If I were you, I'd check out the NCT website. There are various classes depending on your due date and where you live. I would book early if you're planning to do one - they can get filled up. But that said, there do seem to be overflow options. A friend was too late to get the once weekly sessions in her own area and ended up going to an intensive, one weekend course for folk from all over Edinburgh - she still made some really good friends who she sees regularly and her baby is now 18 months old. Not sure what to advise on carpal tunnel. Give your midwife a call and ask them about the self-referral system to the physios during pg (or check the pack you got at your booking apt - I got given a flyer in that about the physios.

Ah well - suppose I'd better get to that class. My GP is in quite a tough part of Edinburgh and the classes are in an even rougher bit - might be me and 16 year-olds in shell suits   - not sure what they'd make of me!!

Love
Jan xx


----------



## berry55

Jan- i am up for the meet up!  xxx


----------



## vonnie15

Hi,

Does anyone know a good web site for co-ordinated nursery bedding and curtains/

Yvonne


----------



## berry55

vonnie- i am having the same problem. I cant find much. Amazon has nice stuff from a company called Kids line. Also seen lollipop lane have nice stuff too. I just bought the light for nursary today here is a link for it

http://www.cplights.com/product/cpl18301125510-monty-balloon-childrens-flush-light-1155/

I also need to buy baby montior i think i'm going to get the motarolla 1 which has video on it- cant seam to find it in any shops now- think i will go have a look in babies r us. xxx

/links


----------



## Peanuts

Hi girls

Wow - hadn't realised that there was an Edin bumps and babes thread still going!  Fab to be able to catch up with you all!  I'm glad I'm not the only one having panics and worrying days - thankfully they seem to be getting further apart, but still there.  

As Jan has said, we've had a couple fo meet ups and would be fab if we can all get together at some point this week - be fab to compare bumps and see what you've all be up to.

Berry - loving the wee light!  Must be exciting knowing waht flavour your having and being able to get things to suit.  DH still won't let me find out, so everything is neutral at the minute and I'll have to get things to suit the flavour once he/she arrives!

Elinor - definitely check out the NCT website if you fancy an alterative to the NHS classes.  You should be ableto find one near you, but they do get booked up quickly - I left it very late and nearly never made it on to the class closest to me!  Your midwife should have given you dates for the NHS ones you can attend, usually starting aboout 30 weeks.

Jan - well were there any shell suits?!!   Hope you were pleasantly surprised!  Any difference from the NCT ones?  Hope this thread gives you a new 'home' on FF's and we can all share happy stories and positive thoughts!    

Pumpkin - was so happy to hear your news on the other thread and glad you're nearly at your 12 weeks scan     I see you've had a few scares, but hoping that you can relax after your scan.  Hope the nausea eases off hun   

Vonnie - fab to see you at NCT today!  With our matching stripey tops!    Makes it all a bit more real all of a sudden.  Wasn't sure whether to tell people about fertility txt - did you mention if last week?  Or anyone else?  Seem like a nice bunch of people - roll on the coffee mornings!! hee hee  Bought a gym ball in tesco for a fiver this afternoon - need to get DH to pump it up and have a lean on it to try to get baby to move!  

Irishlady - thats such a lovely gift for your godson, well done you for being so original.  You must be so looking forward to your fab holiday in Oz, the weeks will fly by and then you'll be there.  Then not long to wait until your Adoption class when you get back.  Keep us posted on how your getting on    .

Been a bit freaked out by my friends birth story this weekend - 28 hours of labour followed by a section!  All ended with a gorgeous baby boy!  But she was quite truthful about the pain of the contractions - right from the start!    Think I'll be getting my TENS machine ordered up soon and DH trained up on back massage and breathing techniques!!    

Hopefully see you all this week
Dawnxx


----------



## vonnie15

Morning All,

Hope everyone is well today.  I'm amazed at how much more I get out the weekends now I wake up hangover free, although not enjoying the 2x I'm up for the loo during the night.

Dawn, glad you enjoyed yesterday.  I'm certainly got more out of this week than last week.  I didn't mention the tx last week and not planning to as although I'm happy for my close & FF friends to know what we went through, I'm not so sure about telling people that I've just met.

Jan how did you get on at NHS classes, mine started last week and its certainly different from NCT but the content is just the same.

Hope everyone else is well and hope to meet u all next week

Take care
Vonnie


----------



## Irishlady

Thank you for your positive comments about the blanket. You will be pleased to know I have decided to keep it  

Hope you are all doing well, and I will lurk on here from time to time to see how you are doing!!

Even though we don't head to Oz for 6 weeks I have been checking over my clothes this evening and deciding if I need to buy anything else!! Bit strange thinking about summer clothes, have booked in a fake bake and pedicure for the day before!!

lots of love to you all   xxx


----------



## elinor

Morning all!

Jan - hope all is well, and let us all know whether Wednesday or Friday got most votes, so we can meet up! Looking forward to seeing you all! And how many shell suits were there at the class?

Irishlady - happy packing! Before my last holiday (Venice) I was looking out maps months ahead, and checking the websites of my favourite cafe and chocolate shop just to make sure they were still there... Part of enjoying travel is the expectation, and looking forward to it all. And you will be escaping this hideous weather!

Vonnie - so do you recommend doing NCT as well as NHS classes? I am still thinking about the NCT options, but need to decide who I want as a birth partner first (my top choice is a friend who lives in Glasgow, so a weekend course might work better...). That or bite the bullet and go on my own (not sure that I want to do that!).

Peanuts - good to see you on here again. I have been booked into NHS classes starting in January, and think I will try to finalise NCT ideas this week, I have been putting off a lot that I have to do 'before the baby comes' because it hasn't felt right to assume all will be well, but I'll be 20 weeks this week, so need to get my act together!

Pumpkin-pie - I have spoken to midwife about carpal tunnel, but I saw a physio last year and already have wrist splints, so there isn't anything else they can advise... I set it off last year when I broke my ankle and did too much walking on elbow crutches (being overweight also doesn't help - the extra strain of getting up the stairs to my flat using crutches etc). They reckon that because I have already had problems I set it off earlier than usual in pregnancy... great... However, I saw an acupuncturist and that seems to have helped a bit, and also she advised a few things that have been really helpful - coke cans when typing at work (chilled, under the wrists)... 
Hope your sickness is easing off. Mine took a while, and although I am still sick way too easily, I no longer feel nauseous all day, which is brilliant. And is your next scan this week? Exciting!!

Berry - inspired by you and Vonnie I finally made it to Mothercare yesterday.... I needed trousers I can fit into! also got some decent underwear, but then looked at the rest of the shop andended up bemused and confused... 'travel systems' and 'essential purchases'... I think my baby will be using a lot that is second hand (one good thing about IF is that although when I started I only had one niece, now I have three nieces and two nephews and both my sisters are planning no more babies, so I can have all their hand-me downs...) Saving some of the spending for when baby is old enough to care about it... I'll get a new cot mattress, and one for the moses basket, but will wait to look at prams (sorry, 'travel systems') until I have spoken in detail with them and local friends about what works best... I use my car less than once a month, and whilst this may well increase with a baby, I don't want to fork out for something top of the range if I don't use it that much. Next time I go to Mothercare I am definitely taking someone with me - it all just made me think 'I don't know! ... I should have thought about this! ... OMG will I ever be ready in time!'

AFM, well I have found things that help the carpal tunnel - mainly chilling wrists at every opportunity during the day, avoiding driving (don't have power steering) and using freezer gel packs at night (as well as wrist splints). Unfortunately, doing the whole freezer thing when not quite awake meant that I got up yesterday to find I hadn't shut the door properly and had a small glacier advancing across the kitchen... full freezer defrost required! Just what you want to spend your Sunday doing... Next scan on Wednesday! Nearly 20 weeks! starting to get excited...

Hope everyone else is well.
Love
Elinor x


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Just a quick message from me, suffering badly from sickness at the moment just hit on Monday and was sick all day then couldnt eat much tues then sick again most of yesterday.  Managed to drink a little for the scan today.  Scan was amazing, the baby now looks like a baby and measuring at 12+5 although I am only 12+1.  It was kicking its legs and moving one of its arms.  I of course had a wee cry!!  The scanner was really good pointing everything out and giving us a good look.  I still have quite a bit of fluid around my ovaries but hoping that will go away.  Anyway I am sorry but wont be able to meet up with everyone on Friday just going to take it easy and hope this sickness passes.  its lovely to be able to start telling people, my mum is very excited about finally being able to tell people she is going to be a granny, i think she might be even more excited than me!!


----------



## Ebony2005

Hey everyone
Hope you dont mind me coming on here - a few of you "older posters" will remember me from a few years ago - Silver, Peanuts etc.  

So happy to hear all the news - its great coming back on here and reading all your success stories - so happy for you all.

Our wee boy is now 18 months - not sure where the time has gone - and I still sometimes have to pinch myself to believe I am a mum.  Lovely to see that some of you are thinking about another shot - I would love to but just about to change jobs and have to have a private cycle so money is bit tight..... definitely consider it in another 6 months or so.....

Anyway - will definitely keep reading all the posts.

IrishLady - I have sent you a pm about adoption (hope that is okay??)

Lots of love to you all

Hannahxx


----------



## elinor

Morning all!

Hello Ebony - not sure if we have 'met' before, but hi. Great to hear your little boy is doing well and that you are considering another cycle! 

Pumpkin - sorry you are feeling lousy - try all the traditional things (ginger in stuff - ginger biscuits, lemon and ginger tea, ginger beer (not too fizzy), stir-frys with LOTS of ginger) peppermint tea also helped me a bit. I have a friend who carried half a lemon and some grated fresh ginger in her pockets, to sniff when she felt really sick. And don't worry, you can get back to healthy eating in the second trimester - baby is clearly doing well at the moment, it's just you that feels awful! I found shoving in the odd oatcake helpful - whole meals were too much, but if I munched away here and there I didn't get hungry (which made the sickness worse). It will pass.

Had my 20 week scan on Wednesday, and it was amazing! All normal, and all measurements fine. couldn't believe the detail - saw babies face, and s/he waved at me, and the tiny little feet! Got a bit emotional, and the scan tech was the same as for my 12 week one, and she was lovely. Have posted off one of my pics to my mum (she and both my sister's were on the phone the evening after). It is starting to feel more real now, more possible (but I still have moments of overwhelming doubt, panic that something will go wrong...  trying to do relaxation and breathing exercises to reduce this anxiety). Next milestone is next GP appointment - 22 weeks, then I hope I will relax a bit more when I hit 24 weeks. 

Anyway, hope everyone else is doing ok - Jan, Vonnie, Berry, Peanuts, Irishlady and anyone I have missed out. All best wishes
Elinor x
Looking forward to seeing some folk later!


----------



## Ebony2005

Hi again!
Thanks Elinor for the lovely welcome.  So lovely to hear your scan went well and it was clear - such an amazing moment when you see them on screen - I remember being very emotional too.

Sorry - just wanted to ask a question.  Does anyone know what the waiting time is for a private cycle at the moment with ERI?  Was out with my friend last night and she had been considering it, and said it was a year and a half - it was 6 months when we had a shot - just wondered if worthwhile putting our name down now....

Hope everyone has a lovely weekend.

Hxx


----------



## Peanuts

Hi girls

Ebony - hi hun, great to see you posting on here   Can't believe its 18months since your wee miracle arrived!!  I think its 18months for an NHS cycle, and still about 6 months for a funded cycle.  Best to give them a call to check.  Think you need to make an appt to see one of the Drs before they'd put you back on the list, but might have picked that up wrong.  Let us know how you get on   

Pumpkin - so glad to hear your scan went so well      Its amazing to see a proper baby in there  .  Hope the sickness lessens off soon    

Elinor - fab to meet you on Friday hun, and so glad to hear about your 20 week scan    Hope you feel up to doing some baby shopping soon, but completely understand how you feel.  Maybe some website browsing first  

Jan - fab to see you and bump on Friday   .  Hope you're getting house organised and bag packed soon!!  

Big hugs to Vonnie, Berry & Irishlady    
Dx


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Hi Ladies, not been on much recently but very happy to report the sickness has stopped and the nausea is vastly improved this week.  Quick question about the 20 week scan, do they tell you the gender or do you have to have a private scan to find out.  I think we are going to find out and just wondered if we have to book a private scan or whether they will tell you on the NHS one.

Hope everyone is well and has a lovely weekend xx


----------



## silver6

Hi Pumpkin,

Glad to hear you're feeling a it better - must be a relief. In terms of the NHS 20 week scan, when we asked about the sex at the start of the scan, they were very clear that the main point of the scan was medical and that they would let us know the sex of the baby only if it was obvious during what they were doing - they wouldn't go looking for it. That said, the sonographer we got was a wee bit nippy - you might get a nicer one (there's an absolutely LOVELY male sonographer, who just couldn't be more kind and helpful). We DID find out on our NHS scan because it was very obvious. Apparently boys are more obvious than girls on the scan (ours certainly was - I didn't actually need the sonographer to tell me we were having a boy).

It's very easy and quick to arrange a private scan, so if I were you I'd go along to the NHS one and see if you get an answer and if you don't, there's the Edinburgh Clinic where they do private scans on a Tuesday evening (with a consultant from the ERI doing the scanning) or there's a place at Stafford Street at the West End, HealthCareNow that a friend has used a few times. That way you don't end up wasting any money!

I know it's a very personal thing, whether to find out or not (one of the consultants teased us when she heard we'd found out and asked if we open our Christmas presents early too) but I'm really pleased we did - we have a name for the baby and he's not "it" any more. I feel like I know him a bit better and have bonded more. Maybe that would have happened even if I hadn't known, who knows, but we certainly don't regret finding out.

Good luck with it all!
Love
Jan xx


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Thanks for that info Jan, that really helps.  I think we will find out although its funny getting some peoples reactions when you tell them you are going to find out!  the way I see it is that when the baby comes you are going to be so delighted you have a baby, the excitement of whether its a girl or a boy doesnt really matter you will just be so excited its a baby!  So its just spreading that excitement and finding out a bit earlier.  I also want to make some things for the baby so would love to know whether its a boy or a girl.  I think its a personal choice and would never say anything to anyone about whether they chose to find out, I always thought I wouldnt find out but now I'm finally pregnant I just want to know!!  I just wish sometimes people would not act like its such a terrible thing to find out!!  


Feeling much better this week, still occ nausesous but way better than I was.  Off to London for a few days with DH next week so looking forward to that, some sightseeing, a show and lots of shopping!! Excellent!
Hope everyone is well and the bumps are getting bigger, mine is just a little mini bump just now!!


----------



## silver6

Pumpkin - All I can say is ignore anyone who is negative about what you want to do - it's not their baby! You've gone through an awful lot to get to where you are now and you deserve to enjoy it.  It makes me so cross when I hear about this happening - like there are some people who get to make "the rules" for what you should and shouldn't do during pg and when you have your baby. Now if you were drinking or smoking during pg, then there might be a reason for others to comment, but choosing to find out the gender of your baby? That is hardly something to make a fuss about - what on earth harm does it do?! 

A dear friend of mine was made to feel miserable when she found it too hard to breastfeed her baby - she worked really hard at it, but it just didn't work. She ended up expressing her milk and giving it by bottle, so the baby was still getting all the goodness of her breastmilk, but some folk still gave her a really hard time about it and it really spoiled her early days as a mum   . I'm planning to tell anyone like that where to stuff it if they criticise what I do with my baby! Can you tell I'm hormonal?
Love
Jan xx


----------



## berry55

Jan- yes i can see your hormonal! But i like it!!!!!!!!!! lol  

How is everybody doing??

I am starting to think about packing my hospital bag- what do i need? I think i have bought everything, only things i havent got is a steraliser and a breast pump an bottles if i need them- i dont know if i can breastfeef but i do want 2 try and if i can DH will b send for breastpump and if not he will need to get some otherstuff lol xxxx


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Jan - you make me smile    but totally agree with your rant!!  

Berry - you sound like you are pretty much organised

Hope everyone is keeping warm in this snow!  We are off to London next week, flying so hopefully less delays than the trains providing we can get to the airport!!  Looking forward to it, feeling much better these last few days although have gone off tea as it makes me feel sick.  Typical when the weather is nice and you would like a warm drink!  Found out there are another 2 girls pregnant in my department, one girl is due the same day as me and the other 2 days after so we are joking we will all end up in the same room at the RIE!!  It always seems to work that 3 people are pregnant at the same time in our dept, nightmare for our manager but never mind!!


----------



## elinor

Afternoon all!

Hope everyone is well.

Pumpkin - I asked not to find out gender, if possible, and have also had weird reactions from folk. I think if you are pg, some people just think they have a right to make comments/ criticise your decisions etc and whatever you decide, someone will think the opposite. People keep asking me 'so, what are you going to have then?' and I say 'a baby' and they say 'no, I mean _boy or girl_? Surely you _need_ to know?!' My standard reply is 'if they told me it was a puppy or a kitten I'd want to know more, but at the moment, it's my business and I'm having a baby!' Even if I did find out, who's to say I'd want to tell them? Stick with what's right for YOU. Hope the NHS scan gives you the info you need - but remember, they are NOT 100% - I know 2 folk at work who were told one thing and ended up with the other (this is a minority experience though, but both were told 'boy' and ended up with girls. One was just last year, so it wasn't old systems/scan technology etc).

Ebony - have you made an appointment yet? Hope it all works out smoothly for another try (and another success!).

Peanuts - it was lovely to meet up the other week. So good to speak to people who 'get it' about the whole treatment journey, and then being pregnant. Hope all is well with you.

Silver - I am with you entirely on folk criticising about personal choices - that is what they are, PERSONAL, and whether it's about birth plans, or breastfeeding or gender scans there is always someone willing to criticise. It was lovely to see you the other friday.

Berry - you are at the bag-packing stage already! Exciting!

AFM - have been told I can't drive now (carpal tunnel - hands go numb too quickly, even with wrist splints), but don't care (except today, when it would be handy since there are hardly any buses). Have taken the plunge and signed up for antenatal yoga and aquanatal classes... It's all beginning to seem real now.

Hope you are all well (and not too cold!)
Love
Elinor xx


----------



## Peanuts

Hi girls

Sorry I've been AWOL - not much of an excuse - just being lazy!!  Plus I was home for a long weekend at my folks and only got back late Monday night.  Was great being spolied, but afraid to get on the scales, my mum was feeding me up!!

Elinor - great to finally meet you too, was great having a good natter with you and Jan!  Sorry to hear that the carpal tunnel has got that bad, but hoping that not driving will help to ease it off a bit.  You'll love aquanatal - so good as the weeks go on to have that time in the pool!  Haven't been in a couple of weeks and really missing it.

Pumpkin - hope you manage to make it to London next week, not sure what the longer term forecast is.  AS the other girls have said - 'you're damned if you do and damned if you don't' about so many things during your pregnancy, so just go with what you think is right for you and never worry about anyone else!  I would have quite liked to find out what flavour we're having, but DH was determined he didn't want to know - thought we'd waited this long, we may as well wait for the surprise!  Would love to know now as starting to buy things and beige is so boring!!   The only thing I'd recommend is looking into NCT (National Childbirth Trust) antenatal classes in your area.  You pay for them, but take you through everything in more detail and at a bit of a slower pace than the NHS ones - but then again thats maybe just my health centre!  Plus its a good place to meet other mum's to be in your area.
I went off cups of tea as well, but found Cadbury otpions hot chocolate a good alternative!  

Berry - make sure you pack some grit and a shovel in that hospital bag!!  Hope its not going to be like this in January, otherwise might have to have a man and a tractor on call to get us to the hospital!!    Need to start thinking about that soon too, have bought some wee outfits & babygrows for the hospital, but need to think about nappies, pads, etc, etc! Best to get a few bottles in and some ready made milk in cartons, just in case!  Hopefully you'll not need them, but have been told its best to get a couple to start with if baby is hungry and breast feeding isn't working to start with.

Jan - loving the hormonal rant!!  Surely your friend deserves a medal for expressing and feeding baby her milk in a bottle - not the most pleasant thing in the world!  Liking your 'stuff it' attitude - will be trying that too!!  

Big hugs to everyone, and hope you're being sensible in the snow!!    
Dxx
PS - anyone fancy a pre-Chirstmas meet up?  Most evenings suit me, or I finish up work on the 22nd Dec and will be looking for excuses to socialise!!


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Hello

Hope everyone is keeping warm and safe in this wintry weather

Peanuts - Yes i am definitely going to look at the NCT classes, a few friends have done them found them useful and great way of meeting other mums.  Sadly I didnt get to London as was meant to be flying on tuesday but airport was closed and flights cancelled.  Disappointing but never mind.  I would be up for a meet up now I am not throwing up!!  and would love to see all the ladies with bumps  

Elinor - sorry to hear you cant drive now but with all this snow you probably wouldnt have been able to anyway!

Hi to everyone else


----------



## nikkinurse

Hi Everybody  !

Hop you dont mind me joining you.

I have been on the waiting list at ERI now for about 13months. I had an ectopic pregnancy about 5 years ago and lost my right tube. According to lap & dye my left tube is patent but a bit 'stuck' to my ovary. Doctor D gave us a 1 in 15 chance of conceiving naturally and put us on the list.

I just got one of the questionaires to fill in about weight smoking, weight etc, and went and handed it in personally today. I asked where I was on the list and they said it would probs be another year.

That means two years in total, which is better than the initial 3 they quoted when I joined the list. Its still so frustrating as I know you all understand!

I wish we had the money to go private but that's just not going to happen...

I would be very grateful for some advice, has anybody waited less than two years for NHS funded IVF at ERI??

Hope you are all well. Think weve had our fill of this snow lol

Nikki x


----------



## silver6

Hi Nikki,

Just wanted to give you the thread for the "TTC" girls - they're doing treatment at the ERI just now and will know the most about current situations. Us lot on here are the pregnant bunch and some of us are a wee bit out of date on the ERI (some of us haven't had treatment there in some years!). The girls over on the other thread are really friendly and supportive - you may even bump into some of them in the waiting room as there are a few going through treatment at the moment. Here's the link:
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=245449.228
Good luck with your treatment, and I hope we see you here afterwards.
Silver/Jan


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Hi Nikkie, as jan has linked below the other thread is really helpful, I found everyone so supportive when I was going through treatment.  As for waiting list, we waited about the 3 years but I know the list has come down significantly since then as we started our first treatment about a year ago although was supposed to be sooner but delayed because of problems with cysts.  The waiting is so hard but it is worth it in the end!
Good luck xx


----------



## nikkinurse

Ladies,

Thank you so much for your replies and soz for posting on wrong thread. Will pop over to TTC. Hope you all have happy and healthy pregnancies! 

Nikki xx


----------



## cherry blossom

Hi All, 

think I recognise a few names from the old ERI TTC thread that I popped on very occasionally 

Just wanted to say best of Luck to all of you in your pregnancy journey - its such a special time and I know how terrifying and nerve-wracking it can be too. 
I was so anxious I was referred to the Gorgeous pshychiatrist for help .he was lovley but didnt stop me worrying myself sick all the way to the end .

Its especially hard when youve been thru a tough time to get to this stage but its worth it in the end when you have that wee bundle of joy . 

Pumpkin - I can sympathise with the sickness - its horrible but hang on in there it might ease off as you progress along . 

ive been reading some of your posts and feeling quite emotional for you all especially those of you (Jan and Elinor ) who have waited very patiently for 'your turn '

good luck and good health to you n your bumps 
cc xx


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Hello everyone

Hope you are all well, cant believe how cold it was walking home today.  Am so paranoid walking on the ice that I dont fall.  Well happy to report I am feeling much better, nausea has almost disappeared as long as I eat regularly and have a wee jelly baby now again to keep my blood sugar up !    Have been busy preparing for a craft stall I am having on Saturday, not really looking forward to it now as my mum was supposed to be helping me but shes snowed in so not likely to get into Edinburgh.  I am selling lots of handmade bibs, fleece hats, aprons, and blankets that I made when i was off sick earlier in the year, so hopefully will make some more room in my house!  Anyone else got anything planned for the weekend?

cherry blossom -nice to see you on here.   

Hope all the ladies with bumps are getting on ok, are you counting down the days?  Lets hope this snow disappears soon!


----------



## Peanuts

Hi girls

Pumpkin - oh where was your craft stall?  Could have popped along for a visit and at a look at some of those bibs, think I'm going to need some soon!    Hope you survived it on your own, and you're not doing too much!  Glad teh nausea has almost gone, but make sure you're eating enough to keep your blood sugar up - a jelly baby or 2 might not be enough!!

Cherry - good to hear from you hun and to see your little miracle!  Yep, have been worrying lots - mostly about the bubba and the pregnancy, but now starting to get anxious about labour and baby arriving!!   I know it'll all be worth it in the end though!  

Big hugs to Jan, Elinor & Berry      - how you all doing? 

Hoping the weather doesn't get bad again, sick of looking at snow and trying not to slip on the ice!  Hoping its not like this when bubba arrives!

I'm starting to get a bit sore and uncomfy already - hoping this won't last the next 7 weeks!  
Not coping with busy Christmas shopping - glad I'm nearly done!!

Big hugs to everyone   
Dxx


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Hi Peanuts, my mum made it through for the craft stall but it was so quiet, it was in Morningside but I think everyone had taken the opportunity of the snow going to head into town to do christmas shopping.  So I did sell very much.  I have put some of the stuff up for sale on babycentre on the crafty outlet where I am a member so will hopefully get rid of some of it.  The rest is going to be presents for people probably for the next few years!!!  You havent got long to go now, so exciting!!  Hope you dont get too uncomfy. Have you got everything prepared?


----------



## silver6

Hi everyone!

Pumpkin - I'm impressed you've got time to do any crafty things! I love doing stuff like that (though I'm mainly on the paint & jewellery side - rubbish at knitting!) but have been so taken up with getting the flat done and work that I have no time for it any more   . Not that the flat IS done! DH has taken this week off work to try and get some more stuff done and I'm working my way through the biggest cupboard/boxroom to try and get rid of as much as possible - hating it and now finding any kind of bending over etc very uncomfortable!

Hi Peanuts - I'm with you on the discomfort! Baby's movements, while reassuring, have started to get painful occasionally - particularly when he picks a couple of nerves somewhere near my bladder to bounce on   ! And I'm sick of getting up to go to the loo and not being able to bend over properly. Not that the sleep thing will be improved when the wee one appears   . And the snow is scaring me silly - terrified I won't be able to get to hospital when the time comes - only just managed to get car out today for the first time in 2 weeks! All that said, I am still SO grateful to be pg and to have this chance - I still don't always believe it's actually happening (and I can get very weepy at the thought of what could still go wrong   - am praying we have good luck with the last weeks, birth etc).

Eleanor & Berry - how are you doing?

I've been taken off the Clexane so that I can have an epidural when I need one (important for my blood pressure, apparently, so no water birth for me after all) - needless to say, I'm worried about not being on the Clexane, esp. as I've stopped taking the aspirin too, but the haematologist has OKed it. I'm being taken in for induction on my due date (4th January), if nothing has happened before then - they don't want me going over my date at my age and with my high-risk status. I'm pleased to have more of a plan - am going in to see the consultant midwife on Friday for a chat to clarify things some more. I've even packed my bag now - though still chasing DH to pack his (change of clothes, wash bag, blanket in case induction takes a day or two). Can't believe it's only going to be about 3 weeks or less until birth   !

Love
Jan xx

PS - Should have said before - great to see you on here CC, giving us a view of the other side - so happy to have met the wee boy at last - he is just gorgeous!!


----------



## elinor

Morning all!

glad to see everyone has survived the snow, with no injuries etc. I am so anxious and pathetic (have a bad record with falls in general, though only one break was related to ice and snow) i have been waddling around (also got pelvic pain, so on a good day I am not as confident as before bump), with a stick and clinging on to anyone who'll help!

Silver - it seems so exciting - only 3 weeks away! And whatever needs sorted in the flat will get sorted, or stay as it is. Baby won't care at all. Sounds like they are keeping an eye on you well, and if you are going to need an epidural so need to be off the other meds, then so be it - waterbirth would be nice, but healthy birth trumps that in my book. I will be in the RIE on 5th Jan seeing consultant and having 28 week scan - should I check if you are there?!

Pumpkin - glad your mum got through for the craft fair. Sorry I didn't know it was in Morning side - I was there Sat and Sun, but gingerly walking from Oxfam to Waitrose and then back home by bus. I would have gone a bit further out fo my way if I'd known we could meet up. 

Peanuts - sorry things are getting uncomfortable. I hope it doesn't last the next 7 weeks too - have you thought of seeing the physio about it? I was along last week (took about 3 weeks to get appointment) and apart from the waiting, they were helpful, thorough and gave useful advice (I just sit badly both at home and at work, lie badly (to sleep at night) and generally do all I can to aggravate pelvic problems...). Also got a list of 'Do's and Don'ts' - on the don't list is most housework, esp hoovering, so I am framing that and putting it on the wall and letting the dust accumulate.

Cherry Blossom - lovely to see you on here, and a beautiful picture of your little one (he was a lot littler when we saw him on tv!). It is great to know that it is possible to get there, even after a long struggle, and that even if things aren't straightforward in pregnancy it is all worthwhile in the end.

Hi Berry, Nikkinurse and Ebony. 

I passed the 24 week milestone last week, and am now feeling baby move regularly, which is amazing (and reasuring!). Starting to relax a little (but not when out in the snow!). Not got all my shopping done for festive season, but think I will be giving up soon. My parents were due to visit weekend before last, but we had to cancel due to weather (it was bad here, bad in Wales and bad in between!) - hoping this weekend will be possible, but I'm not holding my breath!

all best wishes to everyone
love
Elinor x


----------



## silver6

Hi Elinor,

Yes, when the consultant first asked what kind of birth I would like I said, "One where the baby and I are OK at the end!". Aside from that, I really don't mind. A waterbirth would be nice, but I'd rather have the epidural to take care of my blood pressure.

I would love a visit - especially as the consultant has said that if they do induce me on the 4th I shouldn't presume anything will happen till the 6th! - but they won't let anyone except birth companions onto the labour ward. It's only after the baby comes out they'll allow other visitors.

Getting the flat ready for the baby is the least of my worries - most of his stuff is done, and he won't care if there's a mess. It's getting the flat ready to put on the market, which is due for February!! Because we've already bought the new place with my parents, we're on a very tight schedule for getting this place sold so that we can release capital for the next phase. GULP!

SO chuffed you've made it to the 24 weeks mark - I breathed a bit of a sigh of relief at that point, knowing that if the baby decided to make an appearance there would be a chance of success. In fact, I have a friend whose baby appeared at 28 weeks and he's a very normal 12 year old now. The snow is a nightmare at the moment, isn't it! I've been using my Leki walking poles to keep me upright. Since our car has been snowed in, I've actually be walking more. Sorry to hear about the pelvic pain - have you spoken to the physios about that? A friend of mine had bad pelvic pain when she was pg and they gave her a special bump belt/brace thing that really helped.

Hang on in there and I hope your folks make it up for the weekend. And never mind the Xmas preps - I went very minimal this year   .

Love
Jan xx


----------



## Irishlady

Hi!! Sorry for not being on here more regularly   

It is great to 'see' all your bumps progressing!! I won't be on here much for the next wee while but want to wish you all the very best. We are back from Oz 10th Jan so there may be some new additions by then!!

We don't go for a few days but with the weather forecast looking bad we may head through the day before as I don't fancy walking to Glasgow with our luggage!! I so hope the forecasters have got it wrong   

The next stage of our adoption process starts end Feb, when we start a preparation course for 6 weeks, will keep you updated with how that goes. 

Wishing you a wonderful Christmas   

love Irish xx


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Irishlady - Lovely to hear from you and hope you have a fab holiday, great time to be going away and leaving all this cold weather behind.  THen it wont be long till you start your prep course, is it done in the evenings?  Keep us uptodate with everything happening.

Hi to everyone else, hope you are all doing ok.  My bump is starting to get bigger so think if the weather is ok on Saturday will go into town and treat myself to some more maternity clothes so I dont have to wear the same thing all the time!  When did people start feeling the baby move?  I was lying in bed last night trying to see if I could feel anything but think it was just my tummy gurgling!

Two friends at work had their babies in this week - so cute!!  It was lovely to have a cuddle and not have that sad feeling thinking I wonder if I will ever be a mum.  Feel so    cant wait till May!!


----------



## Little Wolf

Hi Ladies, 

just saying hello ... not sure whether I should join already ... just got my BFP today...  

Might join in 3 weeks after the 7 week scan!  

Hugs to all, 
Kat


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Kat - lovely to see you here   Hope the 3ww goes quickly, Christmas should help make the time pass a bit quicker


----------



## mazv

Gatecrasher alert   

*Kat*- Have just dropped laptop onto the sofa and jumped up and down in living room! I am absolutely over the moon for youspinI know it's very early but those are good levels for OTD. Got everything crossed for you for the 3ww    *

Jan*- can't believe you are almost term now and won't be too long until you have your wee boy in your arms 

*Berry & Peanuts*- you are both flying through the weeks too  Pleased for you both all going well and that the intensive immune treatments are over (I'm modding the pregnant immune thread so been stalking you both on there  )
*Irishlady-* lots of    for Feb and have a fab time in Oz

*Pumpkin-pie*- gurglings could be the start of sensations  I had similar from about 14/15 weeks but proper kicks didn't set in until 21 weeks plus
*Elinor*- yeah for passing the 24 week mark Glad all going well.

Hope all the other Edinburgh bumps are blooming and keeping well  
Much love to all
Maz x (an old ERI girl)


----------



## berry55

Hey girls,

Sorry i have not been on much. Time really seams to be flying now and i dont know what i am doing most days!!! 

Welcome to all the new BFP's!!! 

Kat- so lovely to see you here!!! Hope ur 3ww goes in nice and quick!!! 
Pumpkin- It could b the start. I am positive i started to feel movements from around 11/12 weeks- and i know thats really weird and early. But i am sure as i used to feel very light fluttering in my tummy. Then as baby got bigger it was same sort of feelings but more definite. 
Jan- Not long now!!!! How u feeling? xx
Irishlday- Ohhh good luck for feb hun!!! Enjoy your holiday too xxxx
Vonnie- how  r u? xx
Peanuts- Hows u? Its almost time!! whoohoo!!! 

As for me i got all my baby stuff delivered yesterday! Pram, furniture, carseat, moses basket etc. To say i was excited was a MAJOR understatement!!! I was dancing about the house and crying my eyes out lol I now need to start getting everything sorted in the room. Do you all wash baby clothes b4 sorting them away? I am imagining the answer is yes. But what do u use? Fairy non bio? and what about fabric conditioner? Also can you iron the stuff or is it best not too? I actually can not believe that i am doing all of this now! Its amazing! DH & I just seem to be smiling all the time now and hugging lots- we are just so so happy. 
I really need to get hospital bag ready and i just dont know where to start! But i am excited lol whooooooo 

Berry xxxx


----------



## silver6

Berry - yes, wash the clothes and bedclothes etc. I used fairy non-bio and fairy sensitive conditioner. I tried washing without conditioner, but the blankets especially came out feeling like cardboard, so I tried again! One of my friends ironed everything, but now her wee one is here she's ironing nothing - I started as I mean to go on and ironed nothing  ! With the hospital bag, there are various places that give advice on what to take:
Boots & Mothercare are a good place to start. I've packed my bags, but need to unpack some stuff and repack - several places mention taking a towel, but a friend who's just given birth at the Simpson said there's no need, so maybe I'll be able to slim down my luggage  . I hate packing at the best of times, but this was a nightmare.

Hi Maz - good to see you dropping in! And Kat - I've said it over on the other thread but I am SO HAPPY to see you with such a great BFP  !

I'm feeling scared mostly! I'm nearly 38 weeks and I still can't believe there's actually going to be a live baby at the end of this - just so worried about what could still go wrong. Had an apt with the consultant midwife on Friday to try and calm some fears, but unfortunately she must have got her dates mixed up and wasn't there - didn't help with the worries. Thankfully, another senior midwife stepped in and was really kind and helpful, so we're a bit clearer on what's happening. I'm off the Clexane now so that I can have an epidural for the pain (and mainly to control the blood pressure). Needless to say, I'm worried about not being on the Clexane, but high-risk consultant and haematologist seem to think it's done it's job for now - will need to start again after birth for a while. We'll be going in to be induced on my due date (4th Jan) unless something happens before then. Very pleased I won't be left to go over. Just hope the snow doesn't cause too many problems  !

Love
Jan xx

/links


----------



## Peanuts

Hi girls

Hope your all taking it easy in the snow!  Glad I forced my hungover DH out of the house yesterday to finish my Christmas shopping and stock up at Tesco!  Was supposed to be visiting friends today and delivering pressies, but haven't left the house.  Really hoping this doesn't continue for the next 6 weeks!

Jan - oh wow, can't believe its only 2 weeks to go hun!  I can understand how you're feeling, but you need to think positive and focus on having your wonderful wee boy in your arms in a couple of weeks time!  Hoping it feels good to have a plan in place for things, and got a great team of experts looking after you     Glad you're all packed and ready to go, just hoping the snow melts away soon!

Berry - how exciting that all your stuff has arrived, must be amazing!!  Will need to phone the Pram centre and see when things are due in for us - were supposed to be here just after Christmas, hoping they've not been delayed with all the snow.  Agree with Jan, wash things in Fairy and softener, but just give everything a good shake and fold it up when dry, don't worry about ironing things!!     Big hugs to you and DH!!  Very excited!   

Maz - fab to see you posting here, and stalking us!!  Less of the 'old' ERI girl, you just mean successful!  Sending you and DD big hugs     

Kat - looking forward to hearing all your fab news after your 3ww!  Sending you lots of hugs and positive thinking until then               

Pumpkin - tummy gurgling might just be start of feeling baby move - felt that for a while before got real kicks, although took a while to really sink in what it was!  Don't go too mad buying maternity clothes, there'll be lots of sales aftere Christmas.  New Look and H&M are good for basics, and work stuff.  Mothercare have a sale on some of their stuff already.  You will get bigger towards the end, so only buy a few things and then add to it as the weeks and months go on and you expand!!    

Irishlady - i hope you're all packed and ready for your hols.  Good luck for getting across to Glasgow tomorrow, hope the flights get back to normal by Tuesday!   Have a fab time - looking forward to hearing all about it when you get back, and your next step on the adoption journey   

Elinor - Well done on passing the 24wk milestone!  And feeling baby move around, its amazing isn't it!   Yep - got the list of do's and don'ts from a pal, and had to laugh at the one about no housework!  Pain has eased off a bit, so hoping a trip to the physio won't be needed, esp with a 3 week wait.  Hope you're taking it easy, especially in the snow and not doing too much.  Did your mum ad dad make it up in the end?  Hope they did and they've managed to get back ok.   

Vonnie - how are you getting on sitting on a chair backwards?  Hope its working and baby is turning round.  When are you back to the midwife to check?  Hoping all is well with you    

We're back for another growth scan on Tuesday, so looking forward to seeing bubba again!  Hoping that its moved and is getting into the right position, although not sure, keep thinking I've got a head or bum poking out my side, but can't decide which it is!

Big hugs to everyone   
Dxx


----------



## berry55

fairy non bio and fabric conditioner bought  tonight. Iron put away! thanks Peanuts and Silver xxx


----------



## elinor

Morning everyone!

I am feeling fed up with the snow - trudging/ waddling in to work, trying not to slip or fall seems to mean I am just extra exhausted once I get here... But maybe I just need a holiday - three days to go and I am off till Jan's due date!

anyway:

Berry - glad to hear you've put the iron away - might set off carpal tunnel, so avoid if at all possible! Exciting to have baby things arrive (I haven't ordered anything yet - just hoping I can arrange collection of all offers/ donations of things - didn't manage to get to my cousin's at the weekend due to snow... he and his wife were having a clear out of things, but will have to try again in the new year)

Jan - less than two weeks till baby boy arrives! Glad they are taking extra care, and that you have meet senior midwife, if not the consultant one. 

Peanuts - good to hear your pain has eased a bit. If it comes back and a physio wait seems ages, I have also seen an osteopath and that has helped (both gave me sheets with exercises on, at least half were the same, which I always find reassuring). My parents did make it up at the weekend, but had a rather long journey home yesterday (left at 9am, got to Mid Wales 9.30pm). Just hope the trains are ok on Christmas eve (that's how I'm getting down there for christmas).

Mazv - hello and thank you for dropping by. I find it really reassuring when successful (not 'old'!) ERI folk turn up on here.

Pumpkin - difficult to tell it from gurgling tummy at first. I felt a couple of clear non-digestion 'flutters' at 15 and a half and 16 and a half weeks, but then days would go by with nothing definite. So much so that I was petrified that the midwife would not find a heartbeat at the 18 week visit - but it was all fine. After about 20 weeks, it was more clear, but still not everytime I wanted to feel them. Since about 22-23 weeks, it is much more regular (I think there is less space in there!) and if I am worried (and yes, I am! I know I should calm down, but it's hard...) I haven't felt anything I can go lie down and focus on it for a while and baby will most likely move a bit within the hour. One of my friends claims she didn't feel anything till 24 weeks - but that was a 'normal' pregnancy, so she wasn't extra anxious, or focussed on all the signs and symptoms (didn't do a HPT till she was 9 weeks!).

Kat/ Little Wolf - congratulations!! hoping the days whizz past till your scan, and that christmas takes your mind off it a little bit (the 3ww is just as nail-biting as the 2ww!). When do you have your scan?

Irishlady - hope your travel plans have not been affected by the weather. Jetting off to the sun seems a very good idea just at the moment (but not being delayed in airports) - hope you have a great time.

Not a lot more news here, physio osteo and acupuncture seem to be stopping carpal tunnel and pelvic pain from getting worse, which is good. Also feel a bit more confident about exercise - have started ante-natal yoga, which seems fun (and I get to meet other mums-to-be) and booked myself in for a 'birth preparation course' one weekend in January. Have got a friend to come along - she was there for her sisters 3 babies, most of the time (planned home births, but whisked into hospital for last stages with first two, and they only let her husband go with her), and birth partner for the last one (home birth). She'll know more about it than me, but it should be interesting!

Anyway, love to all and best wishes for Christmas if I don't get to post again (when in Wales, my parents internet connection is not the most reliable....)
Elinor xxx


----------



## berry55

i ended up ironing everything!!!!!!!!!! i just couldnt help myself- i bet i dont ever iron anything ever again lol I have had a really rough night and just cant sleep - so pants. I have GOT to get my hospital bag ready and i just dont know why but i dont know where to start. help me  somebody! lol xxx


----------



## silver6

Berry - deep breaths and check out those two links from Boots and Mothercare on my last post - they both give a list of what to put in your hospital bag.  
Jx


----------



## mazv

Berry- have a read of FF too  This thread gives loads of helpful advice on what to pack and also what to not bother with  http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=29457.msg342194#msg342194

I took loads of food for some daft reason  Most of it healthy and the only thing I ate the entire day during labour was a plus size bag of Maltesers 

Merry Christmas everyone and here's to a fabulous 2011    (you first Jan  )
Maz x


----------



## berry55

Merry Christmas everyone xxxx


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Hello

Hope everyone had a fantastic Christmas.  Not long for some of you now, glad the weather is improving so you wont have a problem getting to the hospital hopefully!  

Well I am 19 weeks now and today we went for a private scan, we went to the Edinburgh Clinic, recommended by someone here, Jan maybe? Cant remember.  Anyway it was fab, expensive but well worth it.  We were scanned by an obstetrician (cant spell it!) and she was lovely, really helpful and pointing everything out.  She also checked my ovaries for me as last scan there was still lots of fluid but they are now back to normal.  Baby is doing great, was waving and kicking legs and turning upside down! Even though I cant feel a thing!  Measurements all normal and we are having a little girl!  Very excited and cant wait to go buying pink things now!  My MIL didnt want to know what we were having so have to try and keep it a secret but we have told my parents and going to tell friends tomorrow.  Starting to sink in now that we are actually going to have a baby!  

Hope everyone is doing ok, and best wishes for the New Year.  2011 will be a special year for us all


----------



## silver6

Aw - Pumpkin - that's lovely news! I'm so chuffed the scan went well. We had a couple there, including the doomed 3D one at 28 weeks - I would recommend Babes in the Womb for 3D if you decide to have one as they'll have you back for free if the wee one isn't cooperating - we splashed out on another one there since the Edinburgh Clinic one didn't work, 3D-wise - wee one had his hands and feet over his face the whole time   . That said, the medical bit of the 28 week scan at the Edinburgh Clinic was fab - Dr Calderwood certainly knows her stuff and it was incredibly reassuring to have everything checked out (including good detail on the heart and she checked out the umbilical blood flow which can give an early warning of pre-eclampsia) so I'm still really pleased we went. She's so nice as well - really good bedside manner. Kept hoping I might bump into her at an ERI apt but not so far.

Well, I've been in and out of the ERI all week for monitoring as my blood pressure is up and my platelets are down (possible pre-eclampsia/HELLP syndrome signs). So far not protein though and other bloods are fine, so they've increased my BP meds and at midwife today BP was much better. Back to day assessment and high risk for more bloods and monitoring tomorrow. If all is well, we'll be going in to be induced on Tues 4th, if things look iffy, it could be sooner   . Very scary! Worrying about EVERYTHING now - blood pressure, blood tests, birth, looking after a new baby, feeding etc etc. Just so long as he and I are ok, we'll cope with what comes next though   .

Hi to all the other preggy people out there - hope you all had a good Christmas!

Love
Jan xx


----------



## Little Wolf

Just a quick hello, hoping that you all had a nice Christmas and wishing you all the best for 2011 come tomorrow!  

Chrimbo was over far too quickly for me - and I'm battling with nearly daily migraines (hormones?) but apart from tingly/sore breasts and no period there are no other signs. Spoke to my big sis just today and she said she wasn't sick with my nephew, so who knows ... might be just genetics... 

Still worried that we go to the scan next Wednesday and the sac is empty ... but then - period has not shown, so hopefully that should be ok.

Jan - endspurt - all the best for you and that delivery will be going quickly.


----------



## Peanuts

Hi girls

Hope you had a fab Christmas!  Had a quiet one, but lovely.  Went to in-laws and ate far too much, paid for it later with bad indigestion and lots of Rennies!

Kat - I had no symptoms at all for the first 8 or 9 weeks, and only tiredness after that until about 13 weeks.  I know how worrying it is, but try to think positive thoughts about bubba and exciting things for 2011.         

Jan - keep us up to date with your monitoring and let us know your news when it happens!  Will be expecting an iPhone update as soon as baby is born!!   I've a couple fo friends who have 8 and 9 weeks old babies - seems to be the first 4-6 weeks are a very busy and stressful, but worth every minute.  One of them gave up breastfeeding at 4 weeks as felt it was too tying, but the other has kept perservering and now a master at 8 weeks.  All very scary, since we've spent so long just trying to get and stay pregnant, that actually having a new baby in the house is such a thought!  But very exciting - can't wait to hear your news hun    

Pumpkin - Aww hun, thats such fab news!  Congrats on your lovely girl news and have fun buying pink cute things!!  Still dont know what we're having so everything is white, yellow and biege!  Don't know how your going to keep it from your MIL.   We had a couple of scans at the Edinburgh Clinic too, Dr Calderwood was lovely, so reassuring when I was panicking about things!  

Maz - liking your Malteser story!!    Got a bag in the cupboard, will have to pack them in my hospital bag!!   Any tips on labour, feeding or first few weeks from an old hand?   

Berry - very disturbed that you've ironed everything!! Too tiny to iron!  I've just folded all wee cute things up after washing in Fairy.  Can't wait to try to get a baby into these tiny wee clothes!    

Elinor - thanks for the tips on the osteopath, but thankfully the pain has eased off mostly.  Hope you managed to get home to your folks for Christmas, think trains and things seem to be getting back to normal.    Birth preparation course sounds interesting - you might have to give us some tips!  Sounds like you've got a great birth partner lined up, can make all the difference for a positive birth experience.

We picked up pram, car seat and nursery furniture today - very exciting - starting to feel real!!  
Baby was in breech, but midwife thinks it's moved.  Will find out next Thursday when go for a scan and check.  Hpping it has, don't fancy the sound of having them trying to move it manually!

Big hugs to you all and have a wonderful New Year, 2011 is going to be exciting for all of us!    
Dawnxx


----------



## berry55

i have the worst strech marks- about 15 massive ones all on my tower tummy!!! any tips? i have been bio oiling every since bfp... dosnt do any thing 
 xxxx


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Hi Ladies, hope you are all doing well.  For lots of you there isnt long to go now, looking forward to hearing the birth announcements.  Just went and picked up some pink babygrows from John Lewis which were in the sale, i got a set of newborn and a set of 0-3 months but even the newborn look quite big!  I guess the baby will grow into them quick enough!
Berry - not sure about the stretch marks, i had heard bio-oil was the best thing. I have been using Clarins oil as I got some as a present, smells lovely and makes my skin soft.  Although I heard that if you are going to get stretchmarks you will get them no matter what you use, but makes me feel better using it anyway!  Are you all packed now?

We have our NHS scan next week.  At the scan last week dr said my placenta is low and close to the cervix so I am likely to need another scan after 30 weeks and if it hasnt moved will need a c-section although she said they usually do lift up away from cervix.  

Have the week off work this week so having a nice time catching up with friends, doing some shopping and getting the front bedroom tidied up ready to become a nursery, thought I might as well start early!  My bump is getting bigger, which I love and feeling fairly well.  Cant believe this time last year we were preparing to start our first IVF treatment, a lot can happen in a year!

Happy New Year to everyone xxx


----------



## berry55

Hey pumpkin,

Ohh i lovely buying new stuff for baby! its soooo exciting!  I'm doing ok thanks, totally worring myself mad about labour now! I am all packed and ready to go....     I never thought i would see the day! 4 weeks to go! so weird!  I have a NHS scan on friday to check for growth as i was on a lot of extra drugs during pregnacy... so will see how big my wee boy has got. I feel huge! I have done everything just need to buy about 2 more fitted sheets for cotbed and thats me.  

Berry xxx


----------



## silver6

Heading in to ERI in just over an hour to be induced! Am utterly terrified. If you're the praying type, say one for me!
Will let you know how it goes when I can.
Love
Jan xx


----------



## berry55

Oh Jan!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! Good luck hunny! I will say a prayer for you!! soooooooo exciting!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## mazv

Sooooooooo excited for you Jan  Sending heaps of           for a smooth labour and easy recovery. Can't wait to hear about your wee boy and see some pics.

Much love
Maz x


----------



## Finbarina

Oh Jan!! Exciting stuff!  Hope it's not long till you've got your boy in your arms...then the fun begins!


----------



## mimou

Good Luck Jan !!! How exciting!!! thinking of you   

Hello and very best wishes to all the Edinburgh girls old and new 

mimou x


----------



## pumpkin-pie

jan -    that is so exciting.  will be    that all goes smoothly and wont be long before you have your baby in your arms


----------



## Peanuts

Hi girls

Jan - Any news yet?  Can't wait to hear how you got on and see some pics of your baby boy! Soooo exciting!    Will be thinking and praying for you for a smooth and trouble free labour         

Berry - don't think there's much you can do about stretch marks now, but keep using the bio-oil and after baby arrives to help them fade.  You'll have lots of other things to be worrying about soon - nappies, feeding, sleeping, etc, etc!!     .  When are you starting your antenatal classes?  Hope you manage to fit them in before baby arrives!  

Pumpkin - Oh, lovely shopping for baby isn't it!   Must be nice to buy pink things - I'm still on biege or white!  I keep being told not to buy too much, as there'll be lots of baby pressies arriving.  Just enough to get you through the first few days in hospital and outfit for coming home.  When you get further along your midwife might be able to gauge how big the baby is so you can know what size to buy - some store do small baby or early baby outfits for smaller weights.  Good luck for scan next week - very exciting!    I think the placenta usually does move up, has happened for a couple of friends of mine, so try not to worry about it yet    

Maz, Finbarina, Mimou - fab to see you posting girls, sending you big hugs    

Back to hosp on Thursday for scan to see if baby is still in breech and then think about options!  Waiting is starting to get to me, but seem to have organised lots of coffees and lunches to keep me distracted!!  Will be pilling on the pounds!!   

Take care and big hugs   
Dxx


----------



## Peanuts

Kat - sorry, meant to wish you lots of luck for your scan tomorrow - will be thinking and praying for you and bubba             
Dx


----------



## ozzie

hi ladies

sorry i've not been on for ages i'm rubbish at keeping up. i'm just so delighted to see sooooo much great news from friends (old )dawn, jan & kat & (new) pumpkin its brilliant to see you have all the best off news & that very soon you will have your bundle of joy in your arms. kat cant wait to here your news tomorrow.

promise to be back on soon

donna xxx

p.s. kat i was sick hours after my 7 week scan, i had no symptoms up unitl that time


----------



## Little Wolf

Lots of births coming up now, eh?  Soooo happy to see my "starters" from 2005 onwards are getting to hold their little ones in their arms soon!!  

Currently feeling ok - not sure if I got morning sickness, feeling a bit nauseous mind - but am not sure if that's because of the food I've been eating. Was actually thinking I'd be ravenous, but I actually eat less than usual ... is that normal?  

Scan tomorrow at 10am. Still no period, and migraine is still there nearly every day, I'm shattered (feeling like I don't get any sleep at all) , and my tummy feels a bit stretched and got still constipation. 

Got an aversion to some foods right now, specially Trifle - think it's just because we had 2 trifles between the two of us as our friends (6 of them) had to pull out of Hogmanay because of illnesses. So maybe that's why I feel a bit nauseous by the thought of it!  

As for tomorrow - I am still worried to go to the scan and there's nothing there ... huh!!!  Although my body is usually fairly quick with AF turning up (because of the endo) if it hasn't worked .... will hope for the best tomorrow. 

Michelle - did you say you got a scan or blood test tomorrow? I'll be there for 10am. 

Donna - can't believe the wee one is that big already!!!! 

Jan - hope everything went fine and you have your wee one in your arms already.

Dawn - Not that long to go either, hun!! 

Mimou - got your message, hun - just totally forgot to reply!  

Berry, Finbarina &  Pumpkin - hope you're all ok. 

Will update hopefully with good news tomorrow!! 

Kat


----------



## eclaire

Been a bit anxious about posting here but great to see so many familiar names 

*Kat* - all sounds very promising to me  Hope you have a very happy scan tomorrow and hoping there will be lots of tears of joy  

*Jan* - hope all is going well and if you aren't already a Mummy that your wee one is delivered soon and you are both safe and well   
*Dawn* - hope your scan goes well on Thursday and baby springs a surprise and has moved  
*
Pumpkin* - glad to hear you are enjoying your bump and hope placenta does move  
*Berry* - hope your scan goes well on Friday  
*
Donna, Lorna, Maz **and Karen*- big hugs to Murray, Evan, Lily and Franck, hope you all had a lovely Christmas and new year 

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## berry55

Kat- Lots of luck for your scan today!!!! Cant wait to hear all about it!!  xxx

Jan- Any news?? Your killing me here!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! lol xxx

eclaire- welcome! I defo know your name from ERI thread. Hope your well hun xxx

Peanuts- Good luck with your scan on Thursday! Txt me and let me know how u get on. Also, remember to txt me about coffee with vonnie. xxx

Vonnie- where are you lol xxx

AFM- i am feeling very sick most mornings again (urgh!)  very tired and i just cant sleep very well. I think DH is starting to get annoyed with my moaning but he is just as bad.. doesn't really seam to understand how i feel at the moment. I have been told that i need to put a sheet in moses basket and cot before blankets ( so i will have a fitted sheet for mattress, then plain sheet, then blankets) is this true? I only bloomin got blankets.... shops here i come again lol xxxx


----------



## Little Wolf

Twins!!! And 2 HB's!!!


----------



## elinor

ooohh! things are getting exciting here!!!!

Jan - hoping all is well, and hope to hear from you soon, with news of precious baby...

Kat - hope your scan was ok this morning - I was thinking of you at exactly 10am, so hope they saw you on time! Am just editing this, since you posted before I got this in! Wonderful news! twins!! bet you are excited!

Dawn and Berry - you are both counting down the days now! Sounds like chocolate is an essential in the 'hospital bag' stakes...

Pumpkin - glad you had a good scan, and that you can now chose the right colour for your little one. I had a whole Christmas of people asking 'so what are you having?', and just saying 'a baby' - they'll have to wait till it comes to know the flavour (unless my scan today gives more info...

Hi to everyone else - just back at work, and after being off for nearly a fortnight there is loads to catch up with, and I just want to count off the days till I start Mat Leave... So, sorry if I don't post more... I was out of touch whilst away, since my parents officially have internet, ie they pay for it, but have such regular problems since they are in the middle of nowhere that I think they must have steam-driven connections (when there are any at all)... But I had a good break (once I got there - don't travel on Christmas Eve if you can help it, and don't travel when there is snow, since Network Rail seem to struggle with 'weather'!) and it was nice to see family.

Hi especially to anyone I haven't 'met' on here before - I will try to post a bit more regularly! (but not making any resolutions...)

love to all
Elinor xx


----------



## berry55

Kat- ohhhhh whoopp whooppp!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! congratulations hun!!!!!!! xxxxx


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Just very quick message, my internet is playing up and often cant get on but just wanted to say big congratulations to Kat, thats fab news, has it sunk in yet??


----------



## Peanuts

Hi girls

Kat - wow, congrats on your lovely news!!  Soooooo pleased for you!        Try not to symptom spot, but I had constipation and an aversion to random foods at the start too!    I had a big wobble about 9 weeks, so went for a scan at the Edinburgh Clinic for some reassurance, was expensive (£120ish), but so worth it for some peace of mind.  Sending you, DH and 2 bubba's lots of hugs      

Elinor - So glad you had a great trip home, despite the weather and travel!  So, how many days is it until mat leave?  Try not to get to obsessed with countdown, it'll come round soon enough!  Try planning some nice things and counting down to them instead, helps break up the time.    Any more news from scan today?  

Berry - Oh hun, so know how you feel about not sleeping, but just think of it as practice for when baby arrives!   DH better get used to it then too!!    As for sheets - think it depends how warm your room is, if you like to keep your heating on at night an your room is quite warm, then you might not need sheet and lots of blankets.  Ont he back of the packets from Mothercare, etc they suggest how many layers you need dependent on the temperature of your room.

Elaine - good to see you posting here hun, how are you feeling so far?  Sending you and bubba a big hug    

Donna - wow, can't believe how big Murray has got!!  What a wee cutie!   

As for Jan, the pessaries hadn't started things off by dinner time yesterday, but haven't heard anything else since then.  Sending big hugs and thoughts that things have moved on by now       

Big hugs to everyone else   
Dx


----------



## vonnie15

Hello Everyone,

Not posted in again but I have been lurking and reading all of your news.

Congrats to Kat, 2 bubbas as well, you must be over the moon.  As Peanut says try not to symptom spot but its easier said than done.  I wasn't sick but felt it all throughout the day, it was the tiredness that floored me more than anything.

Hope you are doing ok Jan and wishing you all the best for when Baby arrives.

Berry, not long now - its all very exciting.

Hello Peanut - how are you?  DH and I are having the same discussions about me keeping him awake....

AFM, seems to be more organised for baby, went out and bought some clothes and made up the nursey over the Xmas period and are taking delivery of the pram and car seat this weekend.  So cannot wait for things to get moving, have to admit I'm getting atad excited (and petrified at the same time) about everything.

Hello to everyone else and wishing you all the best for 2011

Vonnie


----------



## Little Wolf

Thanks for the congrats, ladies. We know it's still early days, and I really really hope that both Chip & Chap stick nicely.     

Got my First apptointment with the Midwife on Tuesday, and our 12 wk scan is on 8.2. Not really that long to go. 

Work extended my contract until 30.6. which I *think* (??) is good timing. Will have to read up on the whole maternity stuff for temp workers. 

When did you ladies start buying maternity clothes & bras? 

There will be probably tons more questions coming up soon...   

It was very nice today, all the nurses who had been along our way of 5 years came over to give us a big hug. Ciara wasn't there today, neither was Dr King (who's done all our pre-treatment scans). And Dr Thong is not back until next week anyway. 

Soooooo.... any tips for keeping cool? Any of the 2005/2006 ladies having/had twins?  



Kat


----------



## eclaire

*Kat* - ooooooo just as I suspected! Many congratulations  Hope you have a smooth pregnancy  Last time I was wearing maternity bras and clothes before 12 weeks, I think probably by around 9 weeks, but them I piled on the pounds and seemed to balloon beyond comprehension very quickly  This time I'm (mostly) glad to say there is little sign of change so far, but then I am still carrying an extra stone in weight so can't afford it  I also missed Dr. King at our scan, and she was involved in everything up to that point.

*Dawn* - I am doing well thanks and know what you mean about the 9 week wobble, hence my worries about posting here  I was ill the whole way through last time but this time bizarrely mainly feel pretty good, which is very disconcerting, can't believe I am finding myself almost wanting to feel a bit worse 

*Berry* - we only ever got 4 blankets, 2 flat sheets and 4 fitted sheets and have always managed to make do, but think ideally we should have had a couple more blankets. Hopefully feeling rough will pass, but I can totally empathise about it.

*Elinor and Vonnie* - sorry to have missed you both last night  Hope you are both doing well 

Hope things have moved on for Jan. It took us from Friday night until Sunday lunchtime with induction, and even then it could have been a lot longer 

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## mazv

Was looking for news from Jan but hoping no news is good and things are progressing now      So excited to hear!!

*Kat*- fantastic news  so thrilled. Been thinking of you today. Lovely that the nurses were all there to congratulate you. Sending lots of      to you and both bubbas. From the original ERI girls there were a few with twins but none that post on FF anymore; Yoda, Katerina, Moira23 and Kirsty (can't for the life of me remember her FF username now ) I'm still in contact with Kirsty so can ask her to pass on any handy tips  Did I say how absoultely delighted I am for you  Not sure I have any tips on keeping cool  In hindsight I think I was totally chilled during pregnancy; but DH says I was a basket case  Only thing I can advise is to try and break the 40 weeks into little chunks or milestones and just try and live in the moment. Difficult not to worry and analyse symptoms but try and remember everyone is different and no pregnancy is the same. The vast majority DO have a positive outcome     As for clothes I too was in bigger bras by 8 weeks! The mat trousers I was in about 15 weeks and tops by about 20 weeks. I think with twins most folk are in mat clothes about 4 weeks earlier than singletons.

*Elaine*- am I an absolute numpty? No don't answer that  Have just seen your ticker  I know you'd mentioned about getting back on the treatment rollercoaster last time I saw you but I obviously didn't manage to add 2+2  Over the moon for you, DH and the wee manny  Lots of    to you and bubs.

*Dawn*- oooh mat leave already! (has probably felt a long time coming mind  ) Don't over do things and try and make some time for yourself now. I stupidly was still decorating the nursery at 40 weeks so never actually managed to 'enjoy' my mat leave  Only advice I can give about labour is just to go with the flow  try not to get too overy anxious about how things progress or if they go to your birth plan. I used a Tens machine and wasn't really sure during latter part of first phase if it was doing anything  but then I took it off!! OMG you do notice the difference  Personally I would recommend using them but I know it's not for everyone. I do think this and the birthing pool was what helped me get to second stage with minimal other interventions (did end up draining half a can of gas and air though  ) Oh and the acupressure seeds in the ear and the Maltesers helped too. The healthy bananas I packed for the long haul of labour were the last things in the bin as I took Lily home after 24 hours.

*Vonnie*- ooh exciting taking delivery of the equipment  Which pram/system did you go for? Bet the nursery looks fab. Do take pictures of it before hand as it never lasts looking that pristine for long once baby is in there and there's nappies and dirty laundry everywhere  Funnily enough over Christmas we finally changed the nursery from looking fit for a baby to a more appropriate room for a toddler. Lily loves her 'new' room now 

*Berry*- not long for you now either  All organised too; most impressed! Don't worry about the labour as there isn't anything you can actually do about it  as I said to Peanuts just go with the flow (I know easy for me to say with hindsight though  ) The heating and blankets for sleeping can be a bit tricky to judge but you'll get the hang of it. The main thing is to keep the room at ambient temp, reccommendation is 18C. Once old enough I put Lily into a Grobag rather than try to get the mix of sheets/blankets right. If you are feeding in their roomm at night do wrap up yourself with dressing gown, slippers socks though as 18C for Mums is a bit on the chilly side when sitting feeding for hours 

*Elinor*- hope scan today went well  glad you had a lovely break over the festive period. I counted down my mat leave too, I think I had the date circled in the work diary after my 13 week scan  It'll be here before you know it 

*Ozzie, Finbarina, Mimou*-  you three  (I see you've been lurking just like me  ) Hope you and your boys had fabby Christmases. Need to arrange our next meet up soon!

Sorry if I've missed anyone  Wow it's been months since I did such a long FF post of personals  Just so thrilled to see so many of the ERI gang that supported me through my journey coming to the end (and new beginning of) theirs 

Love to all and more      to Jan. Hoping  puts in an appearance soon!

Maz x


----------



## Little Wolf

There are far too many books and mags around for pregnancy. Which are your favs?

Also, was wondering if any DHs went along to the first appt with the midwife?

And any tips to get energy back? Not sure if I slept at all and have to concentrate at work so I don't nod off...


----------



## Peanuts

Hi girls

I guess Jan hasn't made it onto the site to post yet, but got a text from her this morning (sorry its taken me all day to post!) - Alexander (Alec) James Closs Wilson, born 6th Jan at 4.07am, weighing in at 7lbs 14.5ozs.  Baby, mum and dad all well, and mum and dad in total disbelief & joy at being parents at last!

Such fab news!  Still got a smile on my face from hearing it!    

Kat - DH can go along to any appt, but mine didn't come to my midwife appts.  First appt is quite long with lots of questions about medical history and family medical histories, etc, etc.  I read a few prg books, but the one I liked best was 'The Yummy Mummy Survival Guide'!  My sister bought it for me and was quite up front about things and lots of helpful tips.  Some of it is a bit yummy mummy, but I liked it.    I didn't get my energy back until about 16weeks, so listen to your body and get lots of early nights!     As for clothes, I was in maternity trousers for work by 14 weeks, but wearing baggy trousers before that.  Bra's by about 12 weeks too, but only went up a cup size, unlike some people I know who went up 3 or 4!  

Maz - had missed your huge posts and smiley faces!!      Thanks for the tips - really need to order a TENS machine, have heard mixed reports, but think I'll give it a go.  Maltesers are packed, along with a bag of Jelly babies!!  Will pack fruit too honest!   Have been nesting with DH's help - rearranging furniture under my supervison and hoovering under everything   .  Am determined to clear out drawers int he kitchen that everything gets hidden away in and sort out paperwork over the next few days.  Oh and need to pack hosp bag properly too!    As usual I'm procrastinating!! 

Elaine - stop wanting to feel terrible!!  I'm sure the tiredness and other things will kick in at some point!!  Maybe you're feelin so different as there might be a wee girlie in there     Big hugs    

Vonnie - think we've both been keeping each other awake!!    Think I'll definitely need and early night tonight!  Just the new lampshade to go up in the nursery and then think I'll be sorted for now.  Not bought any bedding or curtains until I know what flavour we have, but bubba will be in with us for the first while, so hoping that will give me time to get sorted.  Yep - excited and scared in equal measures - its all very real all of a sudden!!  

We had a quick scan today as baby has been in breech - has finally moved head down and is engaged!  Hoping that it doesn't move back as has been a bit of a rascal most of the way through!  Consultant wants me back on 1st Feb if baby hasn't arrived by then.  Hoping it doesn't keep us waiting too long - been waiting long enough!  

Big hugs to everyone   
Dxx


----------



## mimou

Hooooray !!!!!
Welcome to the world baby Alec   

Huge congratulations to Jan and family. Brilliant news!!

love to you all 
mimou x x x


----------



## eclaire

Keep popping on waiting for Jan's news, so thanks so much Dawn for posting it 

*Jan* - many, many, many congratulations to you all, so pleased you have finally become a Mummy     Can't stop smiling, nice healthy weight too, and Alec has a lovely name. Over the moon, hope you are able to absorb yourself totally with him and recover quickly 

*Dawn* - glad your wee one has changed position and will keep everything crossed they stay that way! I was a wee monster to my Mum and was breech, she had me moved and I moved back, but changed position just in time for the birth  Hope things get moving before your date with the Consultant  Don't worry about me, my symptom comment is typical of me - never happy  Forget the fruit and stick to the chocolate for your bag, your energy needs will be huge, and in reality DH will probably stuff most of it 

*Maz* - thanks very much  Hadn't been going to post on here until after the 12 weeks scan in a couple of weeks and after messaging the ******** crowd, but just had to come on to message Jan and Kat. Still got to work out how on earth we tell the wee manny, never really imagined we would be lucky enough to have to consider it!

*Kat* - my brother has my book but I recall it was a Dorling Kindersley one written by a British Consultant Obstetrician who had twins herself. I'll get back to you though as my brother has twins so they can recommend the best twin books, as I know they stopped using my one as much. They also joined TAMBA and have found them on the whole a really good help. Dawn is totally right, rest, rest and more rest is the order of the day and will stop other symptoms being quiet so hideous. And first midwife appointment is very dull, lots of questions and some bloods, but no reason your DH shouldn't go if he wants to. Amusingly my midwife last time was awful and the one time I took DH she was a changed woman, left me wishing I had taken him every time to tame the old dragon 

Re. TENS machines, a word of advice (which doubtless most of you won't need as you're not as daft as me  ) I borrowed one and never checked it actually worked or that I knew how to operate it. When we tried to use it the display wasn't working properly, so I had no idea what setting it was on  It definitely seemed to help a bit, but would have been a lot more use if I could have seen what I was doing with it   And Maz is right, you have to go with the flow and don't beat yourself up if things don't go to your birth plan - my absolutely no pain relief (or induction for that matter!) totally natural birth with birthing pool became an induction with gas and air then epidural then emergency c-section, but I have the most adorable wee boy to show for it  All that matters really in the end is everyone is safe and well.

Right, this was meant to be quick - am getting addicted again 

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## mazv

Wooooo Hooooooo           

Soooooo thrilled for Jan & DH on the arrival of Alec  A much loved and very long awaited wee boy  Can't wait to hear all about it and see some pics  Enjoy every second Jan, you're going be a fab Mummy   

Much love
Maz x


----------



## silver6

Thank goodness Dawn posted! It's only just occurred to me that there are folk out there wondering if I'm STILL in labour! I'm still in the ERI just now but when we get home I'll write more about the birth but, as I said to Dawn in a text today, Alec is worth ever second of pain & sadness we experienced over the last nearly eight years. We are completely besotted with him and can't believe how lucky we are to have him. Will post photo & birth story when we're home and settled. All I can say is that the staff at the ERI have been great - it's very busy and things don't always happen as quickly as you'd like but they DO take good care of you, will act fast if they need to and are very kind.
Love from Jan (& Alec!) xx


----------



## Finbarina

Congratulations Jan...and welcome to the world little Alec xx    Enjoy every second of those tiny baby cuddles...they grow up far too fast!

Sorry it's a flying visit but I'll be back later xx


----------



## Little Wolf

Congratulations Jan! So glad you hold the wee one finally in your arms. 

And welcome to the world, Alec!!  

Kat


----------



## ozzie

hi ladies


jan congratulations & welcome to little alex can wait to see the photos.

kat, yeah twins patients is deffinately a virtue.

elaine i'll deal with you later    , cant believe you kept that a secret, congratultaions to you kevin & i'm sure the wee manny will make a brilliant big brother.

promise to be back soon.


take care

donna xxxx


----------



## berry55

Congratulations Jan!!!!!! XXXXXXXXXXXXX


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Flying visit to say CONGRATULATIONS to Jan, hope you get home soon and settle into life as a family of 3    So exciting!


----------



## cherry blossom

Jan 
so pleased to hear youre enjoying mummyhood 
good to hear theyve taken good care of you in the ERI - i was spoiled and pampered during my 6 day !!! stay - think they were glad to see the back of me .

its nice to get yourself recovered and feel confident with the baby for going home 
will be lovley to get home and have proper family time - enjoy every second - they do grow up so fast ( cliche !!)  
cant wait to see photos and get a wee cuddle when youre ready for visitors 

ive got a huge smile on my face 
cc xx 

to everyone else - good luck with your pregnancies - its worth it all in the end .


----------



## Irishlady

Brilliant news to Jan and dh on baby Alec   
Such wonderful news!!

Sorry can't post anymore as only got home a few hours ago from our trip down under, been on the go for over 30 hrs now and reckon bed time will be at 8pm at the latest!! Had a wonderful time though

Lots of love to you all xx


----------



## Peanuts

Hi girls

Jan - hope you don't mind me sharing your fab news!!  Looking forward to hearing all about the birth and how your settling in at home.  And seeing some pics of your wee man.      

Irishlady - oh, off to bed early for you!!  Glad you had a fab time, looking forward to hearing all about it   

Elaine - thanks for the tips on choc and the TENS machine.  Think I might be able to borrow one, but will def remember to check that it works before the big day!!  

Big hugs to everyone    Sorry for the flying visit!
Dxx


----------



## vonnie15

Fab new Jan, so  happy for you and DH and that you are Alec is settling in nicely at home


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Hello

Had my NHS 20 week scan yesterday, scanner woman was a bit funny when we told her we had a private scan.  I would have thought it wasnt that uncommon and especially for women who have been through IVF.  Anyway was lovely to see our baby again, she was wriggling all over the place.  I think I am starting to feel her kick, feels like bubbles in my tummy at times.
We bought our pram today, werent planning to get it so early but we need to get a new car and want to check how it fits in, our problem is we have a large dog who normally sits in back seat of car and so are going to get a 7 seater so baby is in back and the dog in the very back but means a small boot so want to check everything fits before we order the car!  

Irishlady - welcome back , glad you had a good holiday


----------



## Peanuts

Hi girls

Pumpkin - wow, forgot you had such a big dog to accomodate as well!!  I'm hoping our wee pup will sit in that back seat with bubba, or in the boot if he doesn't behave - the dog not the baby!!  Can't believe the sonographer was funny about a private scan, especially under the circumstances, but don't let them annoy you.    

AFM - been feeling very emotional today!!  Have been feeling a bit weird about not being at work now that everyone is back.  There seem to be a few changes going on in my team, so feels strange not being involved.  I'm sure I'll not care once baby is here, but just feeling a bit left out just now.  Plus DH's boss wants him to go about with work in March - so if I'm late baby might only be 3 or 4 weeks old.  Really don't think I can cope with that - but don;t know if I'm being irrational and hormonal about it all at the minute   

Sorry for the me rant!

Take care and catch up soon  
Dxx


----------



## younglou

girls

Firstly I will apologise as I have been a reallly naughty FF and not been on here for months so I hope you don't mind me popping back on!  I was never a great poster and always found the forums so fast moving at times (especially the cycle buddies section) but it is nice to see some familiar names. Not sure if anyone will remember me though!

Anyhow I hope you don't mind if I pick some of you lovely girls brains?

My due date is now fast approaching after what seems the longest pregnancy ever (well for me anyhow) and I was just wondering how many of you girls have either had or are planning your birth at the ERI? 
I'm gettting to the stage where I should really start thinking about packing my hospital bag but have absolutely no idea what to put in it, what is essential and what do the ERI actually provide? I have put a few things to one side already for me and baby but at this rate I'm going to need a huge suitcase that looks like I am planning on staying for a while!!! 

I would be grateful if any of you could tell me what you have in your bags or if you have had your precious babys what you found most useful?

Hope everyone is well and will try and read back to catch up on where people are at?

LOU


----------



## Peanuts

Hi Lou

Wow, not long to go now!!  Do you have a 'Ready Steady Baby book'?  It gives you a good list of things to pack, plus there are lists on the Mothercare or Boots websites.  I think Maz posted links to these a couple of pages back if you want to have a look.

I've packed stuff for labour - baggy T-shirt/nightie, dressing gown, slippers, warm socks.  Plus got some bottle of water and energy drink in the fridge and some sweets and food to take with me.  Some friends have recomended bringing an iPod & speakers or CD's to listen too to relax and help pass the time.

I've then packed stuff for hospital stay - PJ's, nursing bra's, maternity (been told to pack lots of these!!) & breast pads, toilettries, etc.  Plus baby stuff - 3 vests, sleepsuits, wee hats, scratch mits, nappies, cotton wool, wipes, etc.

Sounds like a lot, but all fits into one bag honest!  Most people are only in hosp for 1 night, or about 4 nights if you need a c-section.  So take enough for 1 night, and then leave stuff at home for DH to bring in if you need to stay longer.

Hope this helps hun   .  Sounds like I'm quite organised, but still running round thinking about things to put in my bag!!  

Oh - and don't forget camera, batteries, mobile phone and charges!!!   Plus a book or magazines in case things take a lot longer than you think!

Wishing you lots of luck for getting organised and for the big day when it comes - keep us up to date!
Dxx


----------



## younglou

Hi Peanuts thanks for your reply!

Am so pleased you aren't far away now too from seeing your wee baby miracle. 

I have got the book plus looked at a few websites for lists but just prefer to get first hand experience especially for a local hospital IYKWIM. I think they can vary with what they provide, like I've heard the ERI provide towels, do you know if this is true? I only have white ones which might be a bit yucky to use after labour!!! 

How have you been keeping recently, do you know what you are having?

I've been a bit emotional the last few days (blooming hormones) and starting to worry about how I will handle the labour but I guess that is all natural. Really looking forward to meeting baby though.


----------



## Little Wolf

Was just wondering - how "mobile" were you between 22 and 27 weeks? We've got 2 trips during that time, one being a longer weekend in London. Hubby now wants to figure out if it's ok to stay with a friend (who's happy to have us and has a big flat) but would include travel outside the Tube range and at least 10 mins walk from train station to the flat (and that's non-pregnant speed ... LOL) or whether to book a nice hotel for us somewhere in city centre close to a tube station? 

Any suggestions?


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Hello

Hi Younglou, nice to see you over here and glad that all is going well, not long to go now, hope you get your bag packed!

Little Wolf - I guess everyone is different but I am almost 22 weeks now and feeling good.  Still get tired at times but I walk to work everyday which is 15 mins walk then am on my feet a lot of the day working with patients in a hospital so i wouldnt have thought you should have a probem walking the 10min walk to flat.  however I imagine with twins it will be a bit more tiring especially if you are nearer the 27 weeks than the 22 weeks, but I have to say I feel so much better at 22 weeks than I did at 12 weeks!  

Cant believe the weekend is over already, is it wrong to be looking forward to maternity leave already!!  I think i am going to finish mid April take a few weeks holiday then start the mat. leave.  It is difficult to know how you will feel but work is fairly flexible so should be fine.

Hope everyone is doing ok


----------



## jane1604

Hi


I usually only go on the parents chat threads now. But today I thought I'd come in here and see what the chat is.
To my delight I see Kats wonderful news     spin  I hope you have a healthy pregnancy and the morning sickness is not too bad. Dont fight the tiredness, give in and go to bed its important to rest. Not sure about with twins but about 24 weeks I gave up using the stairs at work so probably when I started to really slow down. I did go on trip up north when I was about 27 weeks with Jenna but we drove and I had to take lots of pillows to be comfy in the car. I would think with twins I would plan to go earlier. Are you flying you'll need to check restrictions for when you are pregnant. Remember you wont be able to walk very far. But it will be alot easier than traveling when then the babies are here so take the chance to go now and enjoy some time for you and DH!


Gotta run I smell a nappy needing changed


----------



## younglou

Thanks for making me welcome girls.

*Little wolf* - I felt at my best in the second trimister, never got the sudden energy that lots of people told me about but was certainly more able to do things even if it was only a short walk. I think it depends on how you have been feeling in general too that will contribute to what you feel up to doing. I have suffered from nausea/sickness since 8 weeks and still get it on and off now which I found quite draining. Obviously with you carrying twins you may feel things differently but I would have throught you should be able to stay at your friends no problem.

*Pumpkin pie *- no it's not wrong to look forward to maternity leave, I certainly did!  Although officially I am holidays just now and my maternity leave will kick in on my due date. See how you go though at work especially if you are on your feet a lot, take a break when you need one as you are entitled to do this as part of your risk assesment for being pregnant.


----------



## Peanuts

Hi girls

Young Lou - not had first hand experience just yet, but thats what most of the other girls I know who've had babies have recommended to pack.  I'm told that ERI do provide towels, so no need to pack any.  Hopefully it'll all go swimmingly and you'll not need to be in very long!   

Kat - I've a friend who just had twins about 4 weeks ago.  I know she finished up work about 30 weeks as she was in a lot of pain with her pelvis.  But did say that it eased a lot once she stopped work.  She has 2 other boys, so this was her 3rd pregnancy, and her twins were both big - over 8lbs and over 7lbs!!  So maybe she was just unlucky.  Trips away are great for distraction, as long as you take it easy hun.  10 min walk maybe good to stretch your legs, as long as its not up a steep hill!!  Maybe book it and then think about a hotel closer to the time depending on how your feeling.  How long now until your 12 week scan?     

Pumpkin - I really looked forward to maternity leave - so glad I finished up at 35 weeks.  Could have worked on, but felt so tired at points in the last few weeks at work.  Make sure you're taking it easy and get a risk assessment down as Lou suggests, especially if you're lifting patients, etc.

AFM - still waiting!! Just over a week to go, and midwife has suggested that she'll do a sweep for me next Thursday, so we'll see how that goes, but hoping baby makes a move soon and don't need to go through that!!  Feeling alright at the minute though, just a bit tired.

Big hugs to everyone - Vonnie, Jan, Elinor, Irishlady, Maz, Cherry, Ozzie, Elaine, Berry, Finbarina, Mimou and anyone I may have missed    
Take care
Dxx


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Peanuts - Wow, not long to go now!  Hope you dont need the sweep.  Am thinking I am going to finish up mid April around easter time probably.  I had a risk assessment done at work as soon as I said i was pregnant as is the NHS policy.  Work is really supportive and if there are any difficult patients to transfer then I can ask someone else.    I also have some holiday coming up a week in Feb and a week in March so looking forward to that too although dont know if we are going away yet or not.


----------



## younglou

Hello girls 

How you all doing?

Another lazy day for me but trying to enjoy it before baby arrives!    Just can't believe how little energy I have, even the smallest of walks wears me out, had to leave a shopping centre the other day after 1/2 hour cos I just didn't feel right!!!  

I've got my second ante-natal class tomorrow morning and then a growth scan in the afternoon so will be good to see baby again and see if the amniotic fluid is measuring better than last time. So will be worn out waddling back and forth from those.

Apart from that my emtotions have been a bit up and down and the heartburn is still giving me a bit of grief late afternoon/evening - hormones eh.

Hope you are all taking care.


----------



## Katerina x

Hello girls!

Such a lot of exciting news here    !  Delighted to hear of Alec's arrival, and Kat's twin BFP !  Dawn, Vonnie, and Berry - so close now - hope your bundles of joy will be here in no time, and here's to a lovely year of maternity leave and baby brain! .   

Elaine -- so sorry to see your profile - hope you are coping and its less bitter than without  your wee manny to love.   

Will be on here a little more now as planning a FET in April/May... Have found it really hard to decide if another baby was just greedy or silly but have decided to give our frosties a chance to see whether they were meant to be.   

Happy to try and answer twin questions - if the preg. goes well, I expect you'd enjoy and be able to do, slowly, most things at 22 weeks but be seriously slowed down at 27 - you grow a great deal between those two stages! But definitely nice to plan things to look forward to at that poitn - and there won't be many trips afterwards   

all the best,


K xx


----------



## eclaire

Hello all 

Just on briefly as feel I should update rather than let people just spot myticker, but also very reluctant to bring bad news to such a positive thread, so sorry 

*Kat* - meant to get back to you ages ago re the books my brother and his wife read. Apparently one was 'Twins and Multiple Births' by Dr. Carol Cooper, but don't buy it if you are thinking of joining Tamba as you get it free from them. The other was 'Double Trouble' by Emma Mahony. He's not sure if they would still recommend them now the boys have arrived because they've no time to look back and see if the advice was any good   I have to say though, having finally met my gorgeous twin nephews for the first time at the weekend, it looks like very rewarding hard work, and the fact Katerina is back on and thinking of trying again suggests it's all worth it 

*Dawn* - thanks for your lovely thoughtful PM   Keeping everything crossed your wee one doesn't keep you waiting much longer 

*Lorna and Donna* - thanks also for your very kind messages 

*Katerina* - have spend a lot of time wondering how you are all getting on? Really pleased to see you post and hope things go well with your planned FET   

Sorry really can't face doing more personals, will just do my update and disappear until I feel better able to post again  Unfortunately my wobbles at 9 weeks and worries things weren't feeling right were confirmed by a scan last week and baby only measured 7 weeks 6 days, when I should have been 11 weeks 4 days, so a missed miscarriage this time, which seems even more cruel than just miscarrying  However we are still the luckiest couple alive as we have the most adorable joyful wee boy and he has certainly been keeping our spirits up  Not sure where we go from here, as between recurrent miscarriage, IF woes and major pregnancy complications it is hard to see a way forward, but hopefully I'll be less pessimistic with time.
Sorry to bring bad news to such a happy thread. Nearly forgot, and must add, in case this is relevant to anyone else who posts/reads here, I only learned this time that if you have previously miscarried you can have a scan at 8 weeks 2 days or shortly after at the Early Pregnancy Assessment Unit, to confirm an ongoing pregnancy.

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## mimou

Just a quick post

Elaine - I am so sorry to read your post   my heart goes out to you. Take great care of yourself and DH and give Malachy an extra huge hug. You have given such a lot of lovely support to ff girls over the years so don't think twice about sharing you news we are here for you     

Katerina - great to see you post . How are N and A ?

Dawn - So EXCITING !!!! Am over the moon that you will soon be a mum - after such a horrendous journey. Am dying to hear all of your news. Hope things get moving soon. I found the staff at the simpsons to be just brilliant - I always felt very safe and cared for and despite having to have a g/a and section, they still managed to get me breastfeeding which was quite a struggle for them, me and Franck - so you will be in good hands. They really are a centre of excellence! Hope you are managing to sleep ok and get some rest in now. Good Luck x  

Jan - hope you are doing ok - and Alec is settling in at hpome with mum and dad   

Kat - hope all is going well - so delighted to read your news !!



hello to Irishlady, Pumpkin, Young Lou , Berry, Jane, Vonnie and Berry x

afm - Franck will be 2 in 2 months! How did that happen? It goes so fast and this time of year really makes me think about the end of my pregnancy - it is such a momentous/exciting/ scary and SLOW time  

lots of love to you all

Mimou x x


----------



## mazv

*Elaine*- so so sorry to hear your news  Sending a huge huge to you, DH and wee manny    Take the time you need to come to terms with things and remember as Mimou says we are all here to support you too 

*Katerina*- lovely to see you again  Hope all well with you and the twins. Exciting news that you are going for FET soon! Sending heaps of   

*Dawn*- fingers crossed things start off for you soon. The last days do drag somewhat  If you thought you were knicker checking and symptom analysing at the start then it comes back with a vengance when you are looking for labour signs. Don't worry if you are anything like me you will know exactly when labour kicks off! Soooo excited for you 

*Berry-* anything happening for you either? So exciting that you're now term and LO will be here soon 

*Younglou*- hope all went well for you today at scan 

*Kat*- when are you due for 12 week scan? Hope you are keeping well 

Hope everyone else doing well 

Love
Maz x


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Elaine - so sorry to hear your news, take care   

Peanuts - Hope you are doing ok and counting down the days

Hi to everyone else and hope you are all doing ok


----------



## younglou

Hello girls

Elaine - So sorry to hear the news from your scan, take care  

Peanuts - hope you are doing ok and that baby doesn't keeep you waiting too much longer!

Pumpkin pie - glad to hear your work are being supportive and enjoy your break next month. hope you are keeping well too.

Hello to everyone else - sorry still getting to know everyone!

AFM - My growth scan went well yesterday, fluid levels are looking normal this time so I don't have to go back again and hopefully baby behaves now until due date.  Counting down the weeks now as have so little energy but no at the same time I should enjoy this time to myself and being able to rest when I want!  

Take care everyone


----------



## Little Wolf

10 weeks today, can't believe it!! Worrying about everything, reading too much on the Internet about vanishing twin syndrome and a woman who got twins at IVF, only 1 heartbeat at week 13 and lost the other twin at week 19. GOING MENTAL HERE!!!  And stupit me thinks that lack of morning sickness and raging hunger are BAD signs. Can someone please slap me for that!! 

For those who asked - 12 week scan is on the 8th - not that long to go! 

*Elaine - *Hun, I'm so sorry to hear your news!!!  Give Manny a big cuddle and we're here for you whenever you need us!

*Peanut - *Wow! Only 2 days to go ... keeping fingers and toes crossed for you, hun!

*Katerina- *Welcome back!!  Didn't know you were one of the twin-mums, so expect a lot of questions from me!! 

Thanks to everyone about the "mobility in 2nd Trimester" answer.  I hope it's getting better, because at the moment after work I just want to crash, and have cancelled my Body Balance the 3rd week in the row today!

I'm starting to feel nauseous when on the bus from time to time (and upper level is a big NONO, as I figured out this morning!), and a bit dizzy at work ... ah well...

About to do the first dash to the loo of the evening, so sorry for not more personals! Talking of that - I'm just totally "locked down" - no morning sickness and constipation to boot ... despite the Fybogel stuff!!! How nasty is that!!!

Hope to speak to you all soon! Maybe a bump meet up when it gets a bit warmer?

Kat


----------



## berry55

Hi girls,

1st of all i am sorry i have not been posting much at all. I have been following everything- but been a very bad FF  

Elaine- Iam so so very sorry about your news. We are all here for you hun xxxx

Little wolf- Dont stress!! You are prob 1 of the lucky ones who are not getting the morning sickness!!! I am slapping you for your stressing!!!!!!!!!! *slap*  

Peanut- Hope your LO makes an appearance soon! I cant wait to meet him/her  xxx

younglou- Glad your growth scan went well!   Not long for you to go at all!! I think the last few weeks have went by very quick! I cant beilive i only have 1 week left! Its scary! but a good scary! Try to  chill and enjoy your last few weeks xxx

pumpkin- hows things? xxx

mavz- i am doing gd thanks hun, hope ur doing well too. I am starting to stress out about labour now! xxx

Hi to everybody else, i hope your all doing great and enjoying your bumps 

AFM- Well, i have 1 week left until due date and i have to say... i feel rubbish. So tired, so large, my bump has got so so itchy over the 1million strechmarks that have appeard on my bump- it keeps me awake most nights. I had reflexology on monday night to try get things going... but nothing. I had a curry last night too.... nothing lol Well when i say nothing i have been getting some Crampy pains and some of them r pretty sore, but they just come to NOTHING lol    I keep knicker checking too... NOTHING (well had a bit of CM but nothing stange looking) I have been told to go to the hospital on the 4th (day after my due date) if baby has not came for a sweep, so i am hoping that will get things going too... however i really hope by this time nxt week it will all b over! I hope next time i update this it will be to tell you all some good news - either from me or peanuts!!!  

Berry xxxx


----------



## vonnie15

Hi everyone,

Apologies as like Berry I've been a rubbish FF recently.  Not been on much but just caught up on the news.  

Elaine, so sorry about your news. *big hug* to you and your DH

Little Wolf, fab news on the twins.  I didn't have any MS, just felt sick and really tired.

Younglou- Glad your growth scan went well!    

Pumpkin- hows things? xxx

Berry, not long as well.  It's exciting.

Peanut, how u doing hunny, I wonder who will pop first.  I think you will....

AFM, starting to get a bit bored now, the house has never looked so tidy and there are so many trips I can make to Tescos.  Not really stressing out about the labour, LO is due tomorrrow and so far not one sign that he/she has any intention of coming, in fact quite excited by the whole thing.

Take care everyone
Vonnie


----------



## berry55

vonnie- ohhh i wish i was as calm as u about labour. i think the 3 of us might be holding hands in eri at the sme time lol xxx


----------



## vonnie15

Now that would be funny

Vonnie


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Hello everyone

Cant believe that Peanuts, Berry and Vonnie your delivery dates are so soon!  Very exciting!  We will definitely need to have a bumps and babes meet up when you feel up to it!! 

Well we got our pram delivered last week, very excited!  We got it early as off to try new cars so want to see how it all fits in.  Have been busy buying little bits and pieces of clothes and nappies, going to have a go at cloth nappies.  Am now in the middle of making a changing bag too so keeping me busy.  

Heard the heartbeat again at my 22 wk check last week, baby was kicking the doppler!  

Hope everyone is keeping well and look forward to hearing some birth announcements very soon!


----------



## cherry blossom

Hi , 

hope you all dont mind me popping on as I read your news from time time to time and wish you all the best of luck in your pregnancies . 

Little wolf - i can totally relate to ' GOING MENTAL HERE ' as I worried myself sick thru my entire pregnancy with Oscar and was so lucky to have the most adorable healthy boy at the end of it and now i wished I had enjoyed it more . there are lots of worrying stories on the internet but remember these are few and far between - lots of healthy twins and triplets and even quads born after IVF - once those wee babbies are here you will be worrying forever !!

Elaine - sorry to hear your news - hope you take some time to recover and b kind to yourself .

ccxx


----------



## silver6

Hi folks,
Just a quickie while Alec is asleep! Thus really is the hardest job on earth - keep wondering why none of my friends with kids never told me. I love him beyond anything, but what I wouldn't give for a good night's sleep & the chance to chill out for an hour. That said, everyone has assured thatvit does get easier & I'm already seeing changes in wee Alec that bring such joy - think we had our first real smile this morning as he had a proper wriggle in his jungle gym. We've had a bad time with trips back to hospital for both of us and the return of the horrible anxiety issues I had several years ago after my Dad's cancer diagnosis, but we're making progress & getting support from grannies!

Elaine - I'm so sad to hear your news. I know you feel lucky to have your wee boy but it must still be heartbreaking. Take good care of yourself & DH. 

Dawn - I keep expecting a txt to tell me you've popped! Wishing you luck with the birth & afterwards - would be great to meet up with babies for coffee!! 

Oh dear - wee souk has woken up - must dash - there's a nappy to be done I think!

Sorry to run. All the best to everyone else. 
Love
Jan xx


----------



## berry55

AWwwwww Jan!!! How lovely to hear from you! I am so glad Alec is doing so well! I cant wait to get to your stage now! U sound like ur doing a fab job hun, keep it up!! Hopefully in the nxt few months when we are all settled we can have a baby meet up!  oooohhhh how long i have waited to say that!!!  

Berry xxx


----------



## Irishlady

Keep popping on here to see if there is any news from Dawn, Berry or Vonnie!! Can't believe it is all so close   

Jan, lovely to hear from you   Sorry to hear you have been to hospital and glad you have grannies on hand to help.

Well, we finally received a confirmation letter today from social worker and our prep course starts on 23rd Feb. This is for 6 weeks and then we are assigned a social worker for a few months to talk and work through bigger issues. DH dreamt of our 2 adopted children last night, one had just fallen off their bike when he woke up!!It feels so good to finally be working towards our dream.

I will keep checking daily for updates!!

Hi to everyone else  Pumpkin, have you been car shopping yet? Hope you are keeping well,

Xx


----------



## Peanuts

Hi girls

Sorry but no news from me yet!!  Baby is being a wee monkey and after a few weeks of bening engaged has now disengaged!!  Was at consultant appt today and then had a quick scan and monitroing for an hour.  All's good with baby, just too comfy in there and not wanting to make an appearance.  Doesn't look like he/she is going to make an appearance on its own, so they've booked me in for induction on Friday.  Don't think much will happen until Saturday, but will try to keep you posted.  

Bit anxious at the thought of induction - as was hoping that after all the interventions to get here baby might arrive as naturally as possible - but just want to get on with things now and meet baby after all this time.  Hopefully the pessaries will be enough to get things started and I'll not need the hormone drip, but we'll see...  

Irishlady - so pleased that things are progressing for you and DH   .  So sweet that DH is dreaming of your future!   

Berry - hope that rash is dying down hun and you can enjoy your last week before bubba arrives    Sooo exciting!!

Jan - great to hear from you   , have been thinking about you and wee Alec loads.  A good friend of mine was very clear about the frist few weeks with her baby - 'the first 6 weeks are sh*t' were her exact words!!    .  But after that you get into a rountine and baby starts to become much more intereting with smiles and gurgling!  Am going with that and if its any better its a bonus.  I can understand how the whole experience can make you anxious, can't quite beleive its happening and know I'll be worrying bout every little thing over the weekd and months to come.  Make sure you get the support you need from DH and Grannies, and we're here if you need us   .  Bumps and babies meet up would be fab in a few weeks!

Pumpkin - so exciting getting pram and start of baby things!!  I got a few bargaisn in TK Max for sterilisers, etc, so worth a look as you've got plenty of time to get sorted out. How good are you at making a change bag, only just bought one this week, couldn't decide on one!  

Vonnie - I know what you mean about tidy house and trips out to Tesco!!  Althoughy might need to stock up on a few things for DH if I'm going to be in hosp over the weekend!  Maybe Berry is right and we'll all be in at the same time - how fab would that be!!   

Kat - can so understand that you're going mental!!  Not sure if it helps, but I didn't have an morning sickness, but had raging hunger for the first 12-14 weeks!  Also had constipation in the first few months, think its all the hormones affecting your body.    Managed to deal with both by eating lots of fruit, although there were a few cakes and biccy's too!  Was so tired in the first few weeks too, and think you should cancel your body balance for the next few weeks to make sure you're getting lots of rest and not overdoing it in these important weeks.  Let us know how the scan goes     

Katerina - lovely to see you posting again and excited that you'll be going for an FET this Spring.  You'll need to keep us up to date on progress.  

Elaine - sending you more hugs hun     .  Hoping your wee man is keeping you busy, but also hoping that you're getting time to come to terms with your loss.  Make sure you take lots of time before you start to worry about were to go from here.  Don't forget we're here if you need us  

Youglou - Glad to hear that your growth scan went well and you don't have to go back until D-day!  Put your feet up and enjoy this time - although make sure you've got a few lunches or coffees with friends to keep you occupied!  

Big hugs to Mimou, Maz, Cherry, Jane, Elinour and anyone Ive missed    

Take care everyone and hopefully I'll be back on with exciting news soon!!
Dxx


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Hello everyone

Peanuts - sorry to hear you are going to have to have an induction but wont be long now!  I like your friends advice about the first six weeks!!  

Vonnie/Berry - not long now!!

Jan - Glad to hear things are getting a bit better, I think sometimes we dont realise how hard its going to be, all the focus is on getting pregnant and the birth.  Hope Alec is sleeping well and you can nap in between times!!

Irishlady - Thats so exciting you have a start date for the course not long now, are you hoping to adopt two children then from your husbands dream?  Hope it all goes well and wont be long till you are united with your new family xxx  We havent looked at cars yet as my dog was ill last week.  After being on antibiotics and not improving we took him in to get sedated and investigations and they found a small slither of glass in one of the pads of his paws so were able to remove it so hopefully he will be back to full strength soon.  Have spent the last few nights with him through in the bedroom getting up every half hour!  Good training for having a baby I guess!!  He is now cuddled up on the sofa fast asleep!!

Hi to everyone else


----------



## mazv

Hi girls 

*Jan*- fab to hear from you  So lovely that you've had your first smiles. They are definitely programmed to do that after 4 weeks in, just as your adrenaline rush from the birth and life change begins to wear off and the sheer exhaustion sets in  It means that you forgive them anything  Sorry to hear you've been back and forth a bit to hospital but hope that won't last too long and that you're coping ok with the anxiety issues  . Having support around initally is a godsend (and yes no one tells you how hard it is as it would seriously put you off the idea) It does get easier once your confidence grows and you get into a routine 

*Pumpkin*- oooh so exciting getting the pram  Think I got mine around 22/23 weeks too (bargain off eBay too good to resist!) It is nice when you feel you can start to get little things in for bubs. Do resist the urge to buy heaps though as you'll still be getting presents for the new born when they are 6 months old  I barely bought a thing for Lily until she was about 9 months I got soo many clothes and toys for presents. Hope you manage to get a car to fit the new pram 

*Peanuts*- don't give up on the natural kick off yet  Friday is still a couple of days away. I started contractions on the Wed night around 10ish and they went on and off during the night before stopping around 6am. Midwife came in and tried to do a sweep but couldn't reach so insisted I was no where near labour and it probably wasn't proper contractions I had had (I nearly freaked as I was terrified as to what 'real' ones would be like if what I'd had were fake  ) Before she left the house she booked my induction for me for the following Tuesday. The next evening (Fri) as they walked me and Lily out of the delivery suite I remembered to shout back and remind the midwife to cancel my next week induction appointment  So it could still happen for you yet  Either way it won't be long now and I'm soooo excited waiting to hear your news. Sending masses of   

*Irishlady*- fantastic news that things are beginning to progress for you  Got to love your DH and his dreams; he must be so excited about it all too 

*Berry*- how are you managing in the final few days? Hope you're not too uncomfortable. Not long to go now! Hope all goes smoothly for you too   

*Kat*- Good news that morning sickness not causing any problems (hope it stays that way for you) Don't stress about pregnancy signs though as yours are absolutely up there  Eating like a horse and instant constipation are two of the classics  Hope you have 'shifted' by now, lots of fruit and fruit juice should help. Less than a week now until your 12 week scan. It is amazing to see them on the screen as recognisable little people. Is it feeling real yet? Hope you're managing not to stress too much  lots of    to you all

*Vonnie*- any news from you yet? I hadn't realised you and Peanuts were almost exactly the same due date! Hope it happens for you very soon too. Good mind set to go with not stressing about labour, there ain't much you can do about it apart from go with the flow  One tip I do have is to NOT eat curry to try and kick things off (not unusual to be sick during first stage of labour and it's best not be bringing back up a madras  )

*Cherryblossom*- can't belive how old Oscar is already! Time does fly doesn't it? I know what you mean about trying to enjoy pregnancy, it is hard not to worry/stress but it goes by so quickly in some ways that it is nice to try and be in the moment and enjoy it. So bizzare but I really missed my bump after I had Lily and I couldn't quite get to grips to the feeling of missing it but having a new baby instead  (post birth hormones are such fun  )

*younglou*- glad all was well at scan and fluid levels are better  hopefully you can relax more now. Do get plenty rest if you can!

*eclaire*- thinking of you heaps, hope you're holding together  Here if you need us anytime x

*Jane, Donna, mimou, katerina* hope you are all doing well and the kids are fine 

Right must get off FF (after I check my boards  ) Will keep checking in daily for the news 

Love to all
Maz x


----------



## eclaire

Promise to post properly in next few days but just wanted to say thank you so, so much to everyone for your kind words and support, it means the world 

Thinking of you all, especially *Vonnie, Berry and Dawn* and hoping everything goes smoothly and you have your beautiful babies in your arms soon      It really is the best feeling in the world and yes the first few weeks are hard, but it is all so very very worth it, otherwise none of us would be mad enough to want to do it all again   And Berry, as hard as it is try not to worry too much, as you will have really good support with the labour and birth  Dawn I was induced and really didn't want to be, but it got our gorgeous wee boy here safely, so was worth it but do be prepared for a wait - I went in Friday night and gave birth Sunday lunchtime 

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## berry55

hey girls,

Its my due date today and NOTHING!!! Iam soooooooooooooooooo annoyed as i have developed this rally bad itchy rash called PUPPS.. it  is so so bad. I have not been able to sleep for about 1 week because of it. The only way to get rid of it is to have baby! So on fridayi have an appointment at ERI i m gonna BEG for them to do something, finding this part really hard. 

Sorry  for rant xxxx


----------



## berry55

I had a 'show' this morning!! whoohoooo lol


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Berry - fab news!! How exciting!!  look forward to hearing your announcement soon!


----------



## Peanuts

Hiya

No news from me yet, but Berry is in labour!!  Sorry Berry but couldn't keep it to myself, so excited for you!!  Her waters broke about 5pm, so hoping things are progressing nicely for her    

Trying to get organised and have an early night but don't think I'm going to sleep very well.  Trying to relax and not worry too much, but head is buzzing!   At least I know that I'll be meeting baby at soem point this weekend, one way or the other! DH off to make me a hot chocolate to help!  He's being so good at the minute, just hope it lasts through labour!!    

Big hugs to everyone and I'll try to keep you posted    
Dxx


----------



## younglou

Hello girls

What exciting news that *Berry* will very soon be a mummy, look forward to hearding the official Birth Announcement! 

*Peanuts* - Hope it won't be too much longer for you either and that baby has engaged again, maybe you might see Berry in hospital! 

*Vonnie* - also hope you are doing ok and that baby is going to make an appearance very soon! 

*Pumpkin* - Hope you are keeping well?

*Irishlady* - Great news that you are that step closer to getting your family, very exciting times.

*Little wolf* - Not long until your scan now, I loved seeing baby at scan and it is amazing to see how much they have changed since the early ones.

Hello to everyone else too!

AFM - not much happening, have been at my sisters for a few days as she is currently PUPO after a FET so my mum is keeping an eye on both of us at the same time and we can all muck in helping with my nephew. Being feeling a bit crampy over night but don't think it is anything and I did do quite a lot yesterday plus baby was squirming around like never before so think it is just from that. Got just over 2 weeks until I'm due so hopefully not long now!

Big hugs to all and will keep an eye out for any news .


----------



## eclaire

This thread is far too exciting just now 

*Berry* - really hope you are a very happy Mummy now and have your gorgeous wee one safely in your arms. Hope everything has gone/is going well    So exciting  Hope the itching has stopped too - having had cholestasis I totally empathise 

*Dawn* - hope your induction goes well and everything happens quickly and smoothly    Just cannot wait for your news. Hope baby doesn't keep you waiting and is in your arms safe and sound very soon 

*Vonnie* - hoping the lack of posts means that you will be sharing ward space with Berry and Dawn  Also hoping for great news from you soon and that you too with have a happy, healthy little baby in your arms very soon   

Just spent ages replying on the other ERI thread so will post some proper personals in a day or two.

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## Katerina x

Hello girls - it is an exciting thread!  Looking out for all your news   .  

Sorry I'm going to be a very intermittent FF - just time to read occasionally and when I treid to post a few days ago, lost it and had no time to redo.  Will try to do better soon,

K xx


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Hello just popping in to see if any news.  Hopefully lots of lovely babies born at the weekend   

Having a lovely week off work, went for a mums to be massage and facial at Clarins today, it was lovely   Enjoying some afternoon naps and generally being lazy!  Going back to work next week will be a shock!!


----------



## Irishlady

Just checking in to see if there is any news?? 

Will pop back later today   

xx


----------



## Little Wolf

Still no news from our mums? Hope we get an update soon!!  

AFM - scan went fine this morning, apart from my bladder too full (they don't give you number of glasses of water for twins in that invite!!), so the scanner had to send me twice to the loo!!  

Both twins are fine, size are 58mm and 56mm, arms and legs there, saw face and chin, one of them got fed up and went to sleep on the tummy and I had to wake "him" up ("Could you please bump your bum onto the couch a couple of times? Then lift your hips and wiggle about a bit." LOL) to get the full measurements. 

I provided a urine sample, as both GP and midwife said I should - but nobody at ERI (even the midwife) did know why we were asked to provide it. The midwife tested it for the usual though (glucose, protein) and all came back negative ... and she gave me back the sample, in case the GP wants it?    

Feeling better now (and people at work now know officially, so that helps as well), after reading up those horror stories about vanishing twins etc. 

Hope everyone else is doing fine!! 

Kat


----------



## eclaire

*Kat* - brilliant news from your scan, so happy for you  Hope you can relax a bit more now 

Hope everything is going well for *Berry, Dawn* and *Vonnie* and that everyone else is well 

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## mazv

Fab news that all went well at scan today Kat  So pleased for you  glad you are feeling a bit better too. Just break the pregnancy journey down into small steps and you'll get through it fine   

Been logging on all day expecting to see some news  Hopefully Berry, Peanuts, Vonnie are all to busy looking after their new arivals to post     

Love to all
Maz x


----------



## silver6

Ooooh - what's going on? I want some news! Mind you, I know very well how busy they'll be  ! I'm posting this as I rush to bed having handed a fed but screaming baby to my kind mum   !
Love
Jan xx


----------



## elinor

Morning all!

Sorry I have been awol for a while - v tired, and been a bit under the weather.

Elaine - so sorry to hear your sad news. I know this is a late response, but still sending   .

Silver - junior is one month old! Amazing! Hope you are getting used to the lack of sleep and that Alex is doing well.

Kat - so pleased all went well with the scan - it is very reassuring every time. Will you get a whole lot more monitoring as it is twins? It is good to be at the stage when you are happy telling folk. Enjoy!

Vonnie, Berry and Dawn - having been checking in for updates (but entirely understand if you have your hands too full to find time to post).        all is well for each of you, and that your little ones are soon here for you. 

AFM - managed to get a cold and then sickness/diarrhoea bug (at the same time as having bathroom refitted - they started on 10th Jan and it has been problems all the way, wrong parts, wrong colour bits delivered, wrong day for tiler to come.... still have no shower and things are not as I want them, but at least loo now flushes. Don't recommend nasty bugs when toilet not flushing... TMI - sorry). Still at work, but counting the days (three weeks two days) till I start Mat leave - getting to be a bit much.

But all antenatal appointments have gone well, baby growing fine (though they make you wait around at the clinics sometimes!) and no major problems. Carpal tunnel not as dreadful as it was (so I can type for whole paragraphs before my hand goes numb or starts to hurt), pelvic pain better on days when I do less (why do all social work clients have to stay in top floor flats?) and gaviscon a regular part of my diet. 

Hope everyone is well!
love
Elinor xxx


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Kat - glad your little twins are doing well, such a relief to get the 12 week scan

Elinor - glad you are doing well and not long till you finish work.  Can sympathise with the tummy bug, I seem to have developed one today, keep running to loo, thankfully though our flush works well!!

Spent a lovely morning in John Lewis with the nursery advisor, really helpful and the woman was really good, telling us what were essentials and what were nice to haves, also didnt try to sell the most expensive items which was nice.  So we will get a list of the things we want and then can order them and get them delivered nearer the time.  Very exciting.  Although part way through I felt funny and had to go and sit down and have a drink and a jelly baby!  Now have an upset stomach so not sure if I have got a bug, off to have a lie down and hopefully it will pass.  
HOpe everyone else is well and the new mummies are keeping well xxx


----------



## berry55

Hi Girls, Just popping on very quickly to let u all know Our little boy arrived on the 4th Feb. He weighed 7lbs9oz and is sooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo cute!!!! I had to have an episiotomy, Epidural and forceps.. and it is very very very sore. But still so worth it. Breast feeding is going really well too. I will be on in a few days with a update  xxxxxxxxx


----------



## Irishlady

Berry huge congratulations to you and dh!!      

Massive hugs to you!! Look forward to hearing more and of course the name!!

lots of love xx


----------



## eclaire

*Berry* - massive congratulations to you and your DH, I am so so so happy for you    Hope that your recovery is rapid and good to hear your wee boy is getting on well with breastfeeding  It is hard to put your wee bundle down and find time to update, so well done for getting on here so quickly!

*Elinor* - thanks so much for your kind thoughts  I totally empathise on managing to keep going with work during pregnancy full stop, particularly as I gather you are a Social Worker, which used to be my occupation. Hope that is the last of the bugs for you.

*Pumpkin* - hope you get over your tummy upset quickly. I wanted to do the whole John Lewis nursery advisor session but DH was having none of it  Hope they supplied you with nice drinks and cake 

*Irishlady *- not long until the 23rd now, must be exciting and nerve wracking all at once? Can't wait to hear how things progress 

Hope that all is going well for *Dawn* and *Vonnie* and hopefully their wee babies too 

Hello to everyone else and hope you are all doing well 

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Berry - Massive congratulations on your little boy    Glad all is going well, hope the pain eases soon - ouch!

Eclaire - thanks, feeling a little better, stomach seems to have settled so hopefully will be ok.

Irishlady - Not long to go now, how many sessions do you have to do?  Am sure it will be nice to meet other people going through the process too.


----------



## Finbarina

Berry - congratulations on your baby boy!!!       Enjoy those tiny newborn cuddles xx

P.S I can so empathise with the epidural and forceps...it does get better xx

Kat - great news on your scan...hope you can relax a wee bit now.  Next stage will be feeling wee flutters   xx


----------



## Little Wolf

Just a quick HURRRAAAAAHHH for Berry!    

And hopefully soon some update from Vonnie & Peanuts!  

Kat


----------



## mazv

Huge congrats Berry on the arrival of your beautiful wee boy  Glad to hear all going well with the feeding  Hope you recovery quickly too   

Enjoy!
Love
Maz x


----------



## Little Wolf

Still no word from Vonnie & Peanuts... Assuming they're busy, surely they should have given birth by now... 

Just a quick Q, we had scan at 11 wk 6d, scanning notes show 12 wk 2d. Thought it's to do with the sizes, yet they agree with EDD 24/8 for full 40 wks. Any idea why the difference?


----------



## eclaire

*Kat* - our wee boy measured 12 weeks 4 days at exactly 12 weeks and they changed my EDD accordingly. However it was later changed back to the original EDD because IVF dates shouldn't be changed by the dating scan because the dates are known to be absolutely accurate (unlike the variation that can occur in natural pregnancy). The Consultant I saw was clear it shouldn't be changed, as that can affect the timing of any procedures to try to start labour if it doesn't occur naturally. The variation in dates at your dating scan is due to them predicting your due date based on the measurements they make. Hope I have explained that ok.

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## younglou

*Congratulations Berry!* So pleased you have your wee boy in your arms now and are getting on ok! 

Hope we hear how* Vonnie* and *Peanuts* are doing soon although completely understand if they are busy with their little ones.

*Little Wolf* - Pleased to hear your babies are doing well from your scan.

*Pumpkin pie* - glad you are getting some chill time on your week off, is good to get all the rest you can. Sounds like you had a great time at John Lewis.

*elinor* - sorry to hear about the bugs you have had on top of everything else last thing you needed but glad all is progressing well.

*AFM* - due in 9 days but who knows how late I may go!  Had a haircut today as figured it would be last chance before baby arrives and who knows when I will next get around to going!!! Feeling a bit bruised from all the stretching and moving of baby but guess there is not a lot of room in there now. Am getting really nervous about the labour but sooo excited about seeing LO. Had a check up with GP today too, she doesn't think I am engaged yet which surprised me as when I last saw the midwife I didn't think I was that far off.  However the GP certainly was certainly a lot quicker than what my midwife is. Oh and just when I thought I had my heartburn/sicknes under control I have been sick the last three days!!!!

Anyhow I'm rambling, take care everyone and hello to anyone I didn't mention.


----------



## Little Wolf

*Elaine - *Yes, was thinking that, just wanted confirmation.  Thanks.

*Elinor - *Hope you're feeling better soon.

*AFM - *I went to the Gyle today and tried the Xfeet fish tank... VERY tickly, 2 hours later still, but very relaxing. Think that was my "Spa treatment" for the week. 

Not sure if I am the only non-Brit posting here right now, but was just wondering (maybe it's even a regional thing?) - are we females programmed to crave food from our own country/area? I'm not craving any funny things (coal/paper etc) or weird mixtures (ice cream and pickles?  ) but I reeeeeaaaally could do with some of my favourite dishes from Germany now. Or international dishes I've been eating a lot in my teens (Croatian, Italian, Greek) ... I'm just glad we're visiting my family in April!! 

I know scientists say that women crave particular food (and non-food) stuff because the body needs it (mineral deficiency etc.). But why do I "crave"/fancy foods that are on the DO NOT EAT list? Prawn Cocktail, Smoked Salmon, Calamari ... ? Must be a childish reaction maybe, to want what you are not allowed?

Would be interesting to know if any of you have experienced similar things.

*Katerina - *I've got my Twin Clinic appt on 28th. Did you go there, and if so, what does that mean? Did you get any additional scans between 12wks and 20wks, or only after 28wks (I read they're scanning you every fortnight to check sizes - not sure if they do it up at the ERI though).

Right ... back to my nice Spaghetti pomodoro - hope you have all a nice weekend.

Kat

PS: There's a "Jack & Jill" event/flea market at Portobello Town Hall from 10:30 to 1:30 tomorrow, entry is £1. Just in case any of you still want/need to buy something or like me just want to check out what's out there. 

PPS: Anyone on ********? I just caught up with Donna (Ozzie) on there.


----------



## eclaire

*Kat* - I'm also on ******** and in Donna's friends list, I think I'm the only Elaine. If you add me I can let you know who else is from FF in my friends list as there are a few of us  I seemed to crave a lot of sweet things and bacon rolls bizarrely, and can vaguely recall there being a couple of things I wanted that were on the not to be eaten list! I think some of it is perhaps about forbidden fruit being more appealing 

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## Little Wolf

Thanks, Elaine - done!


----------



## fflower

Congratulations Berry and Silver! Fab news!


----------



## vonnie15

Hi Everyone, well Rory finally arrived on Wednesdsay morning after a long labour.  Ended up getting induced as I wasn't dialating as quickly as they hoped. Its all a big blur at the month and not really getting a lot of sleep and feeding is a lot harder than I expected.  Rory is gorgeous and I still can't believe he is here and he's ours, he's so ickle, was 6lb 2oz, so hoping to fatten him up.  Anyway will be on soon when I have a spare moment.  Take care everyone.  Vonnie


----------



## Little Wolf

Thanks for updating us, Vonnie! Congrats to you and welcome to the world, wee Rory!!! 

Kat


----------



## vonnie15

Kat, think I saw u at the hosi on Tuesday.  We were in Triage and I reaconised your face from before.


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Congratulations Vonnie and welcome to the world Rory    Hope things settle down quickly and you get a bit more sleep!


----------



## Little Wolf

That's possible, Vonnie. We were there from 10 to about 10:45 I think.


----------



## Little Wolf

Hi Ladies, 

just got a text from Peanuts, Harris Russell was born last Sunday. They kept her in hospital until Thursday and she's now trying to catch up on sleep and breast feeding. 

She'll post online asap.  

Kat


----------



## eclaire

*Vonnie* - massive congratulations to you and your DH on the birth of wee Rory  Hope you are recovering well and that the feeding gets easier for you both, and hopefully you'll catch up on some sleep soon too   

*Dawn* - massive congratulations to you and your DH too on the birth of Harris (that was one of my favourite names on our list!)  Hope you are recovering well and settling in at home 

Wow, lots more boys, though I think it is a well kept secret how delightful wee boys are  I did hear somewhere that there are more boys conceived and born through IVF than girls, anyone know if that's true?

Hope everyone else is doing well 

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## cherry blossom

Exciting times on here 

Berry , Vonnie and Peanuts - huge congratulations on your wee bundles of Joy - enjoy every second . they are all such precious babies .

Elinor - gosh your further along than I thought - well done - hope youre still sane and not worrying too much - good luck with your last few weeks - it will fly in and baby will be in your arms soon .  

Sorry for not replying to everyone 
cc xx


----------



## eclaire

*Cherry Blossom* - was your gorgeous wee one the result of your FET treatment? If so, do you mind me asking about FET? We only have one frostie and I am really nervous about trying FET having never had the opportunity to before (this is our first and only frozen embryo). I am a bit worried about trying FET when there is such a high risk of the embryo not even surviving the thaw. How did you find the whole process?

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## younglou

Congratulations *Vonnie* and *Peanuts* on the birth of you wee boys! 

Hope you are all settling in well at home and look forward to hearing how things are going when you have the chance!


----------



## elinor

Hello all!

Berry - congratulations on your little boy! Hope thigns are starting to feel better after forceps etc... Wonderful news.

Vonnie - congratulations as well! Hope little Rory is doing well and you are enjoying being a mum.

Peanuts - even more congratulations - and another baby boy! Hope Harris is doing well and that you are also recovering from the labour and birth.

Little Wolf - noticed you are having cravings for 'home food' - I had worst cravings in first trimester - but for weird stuff, pickled things, acid flavours (grapefruit juice was 'too sweet', so I squeezed lemon juice into it - Bleurgh!) and lot liking things I had before... No idea why, and to a certain extent it's fine to go with the flow as long as you are still getting enough protein etc (keeping things down wa also a problem for me). Not sure why you can't have prawn cocktail - or calamari - my books all agreed that fish or shellfish are fine as long as properly cooked, and although mayo and sauces can be dodgy, again if you make your own prawn cocktail (Hellman's use pasturised eggs/pasturise the mayo in theirs, as do Waitrose and sainsburys) it is ok (but make and eat fresh - don't leave any sauces hanging around the fridge unless they are ones you will be cooking thoroughly). I have had smoked salmon a couple of times - in pasta sauces I have cooked it a bit so it gets away from the 'raw fish' problems, but I think you should limit intake due to chemicals in the smoking processes. I have been having regular prawns and shellfish - I don't eat meat and they are low fat, high protein and have lots of trace elements and minerals.

Hi Cherry Blossom - yes, I am getting excited/scared/anxious about only having 6 and a bit weeks to go till I meet my baby! Enjoying this part of pregnancy, but can't wait to stop work.... Hope you and little Oscar (not so little now!) are doing well.

Eclaire - I saw you mentioned FET. I am sure Cherry B can give much more info, and my experience was not at ERI but hope it is useful. This pregnancy for me was from an FET. I had two (donor egg and sperm) embryos frozen, since I didn't down regulate properly on the 'matched' cycle (literally started bleeding as they wheeled me into theatre for embryo transfer - I got a little bit upset, to put it mildly). I was terrified I had wrecked my chances, that even with 6 fresh cycles I had only managed one early miscarriage and 2 biochemicals, so frozen would be a waste of time etc. I chose to go for a natural cycle FET a couple of months later and both embyros survived the defrost ok, one was really good quality, but the other had more fragmentation. I got my BFP! I found the lack of/ lower doses of meds suited my body better, and I wasn't caught up in the same emotional roller-coaster. That's not to say I didn't worry or that the 2ww was a breeze, it's just that I was more 'myself', than the raging hormonal fruitcake I can be through d/r and stimming. Do they do assisted hatching at ERI? I had that, and there is some evidence it can be beneficial for FETs (evidence for it for fresh transfers is limited - only really seems useful for older eggs/over 40s). Survival rates from thaw are improving all the time - I hope yours is fine, and I am sure there will be more knowledgeable advice along in a while.

Best wishes to everyone else - no time to post more as am at work, and only have three weeks to go to sort out everything and finish stuff off here (and get pram, baby things, get bathroom finally fixed etc at home...).

Will YoungLou be the next to have her little one? This is a busy time for the thread!

Love and best wishes to all
Elinor xx


----------



## Finbarina

Congratulations Vonnie & Dawn!     Lots of lovely baby boys! x

Elaine - I'm sure I read about IVF and the increased number of boys too.  Also thanks for asking about FET   

Looks like we've started potty training...oh joy!  Evan decided yesterday that he didn't want to wear nappies.  I'm so not ready for this!    He's a very independent little man and has to do everything 'mine-self'...I'm in for a fun week.  Can I start on the wine now?! 

L xx


----------



## Little Wolf

Ladies,

are there any of you posting currently (as Peanuts will take a while to be back on here I think) who's been doing the immune testing at the London clinic? If so - could you let me know some info or contact *Bambinoplease* (she's on the normal EFREC thread)? She's quite distraught as the 2nd ICSI attempt failed and she doesn't know what to do (and from my experience EFREC won't look into other possibilities if they're not in line with SIGN or even SUGGEST other clinics who do other investigative things).

Thanks.

Kat


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Peanuts - Congratulations   and welcome to the world baby Harris   Hope you are settling in back at home.


----------



## Katerina x

*Congratulations Peanuts and Vonnie!* Wonderful news, hope you and your little boys are settling in nicely 

Breastfeeding is tough to start with for most mums I think - they never tell you beforehand so as not to discourage you, I guess, but then you wonder why you're finding it so hard / sore / your LO doesn't co-operate. But it does get easier day by day, just demand as much help as possible and it'll be so worth it in the end.

Kat - the Twin Clinic is great, and your best source of help & support during the preg (well from the NHS  ) since your community midwife may not be much good on twin stuff. I got scanned at 12, 20, 28, 32 & 36 weeks which I think is the minimum if everything is going well - if there are complicatiosn - like high blood pressure or growth issues - they'd be more likely to do fortnightly checks etc. You'll see typically a midwife and a doctor at the clinic so you can ask all sorts of questions.

Elinor/Elaine - good to hear the FET success story , its so hard to know isn't it? Must be worth a go, though with two failed FETs behind me and only the 2nd fresh cycle that worked feeling 'good' its hard to be optimistic. I don't know if ERI are willing to do unmedicated cycles at the moment but that might be a lower stress way of hoping to use your frostie  but not being left high and dry if it didn't thaw They've said they can only do medicated cycles for me as mine are blastocysts (tho' last time round they seemed to have zero experience of frozen blasts anyway  )

K xx


----------



## eclaire

*Elinor* - thank you so much for your post about FET, can't tell you how much more hope you have given me  I had forgotten I had read your signature and seen just how much you have been through to get to this stage. It really does seem your little one is a wee fighter and shows how much is down to the embie itself. I suspect I won't be offered a natural FET unfortunately as I seem to recall Dawn had to fight her corner for one a while back because ERI were swapping to all medicated FET, but then it will still be less medication than yet another fresh cycle. I am just left worrying now that I had what the embryologists considered the better embryo put back and even after having a heartbeat the wee one didn't survive, leaving me desperately worried about going through yet another miscarriage 

*Lorna* - Glad to be some help on the FET front as such  Have you gone on the list yet? We have a follow up next week, so I will see what I can find out then and let you know. I cannot empathise enough about potty training! A couple of weeks ago we were thrust headlong into it and rushed out to buy lots of big boy pants and vests, only for our wee manny to do a u-turn  I had a major panic though as no idea what we are doing really. He has been asking to wear pants again the last couple of days, so I guess we will be back giving it a go soon 

*Katerina* - great you have blastocysts and so many too, I have frozen embryo envy   I really am in turmoil as a fresh cycle might (though I doubt it looking at our history!) give us more frosties and therefore if the cycle didn't work would leave us better odds at thawing more, but it is a lot more invasive and costly. Plus waiting times are weighing heavily on my mind. Last year they seemed to go down to 3 months for a fresh cycle but now are back up to 6, and recent research has suggested better outcomes for women who get pregnant within 6 months of a miscarriage, which certainly worked for us last time. So many questions and no answers 

*Younglou* - hopefully not long for you now   

Hope everyone else is doing well, especially new Mums and babies 

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## Little Wolf

Hi ladies,

had a bit of a bad night last night - constipation was getting bad, so I had a glass of Fybogel (which gives me heartburn as it's orange flavoured, and it doesn't seem to do the trick anyway, however, dried apricots and figs don't do either) about 1 hour before I switched off the light.

SORRY - TMI SECTION AHEAD!!! 

Several "wee trips" later, around 5am, I had quite excruciating pain in my tummy, around the edges though so I guessed it was due to constipation (have it specially before an OP!) and went to the toilet and was able to go (HURRAAAH!!). Back to bed, but 15 mins later I had the pain again which resulted in going to the loo again, and that seemed to have worked again. Tummy feels now as if it's bruised inside ... weird feeling.

Will be looking into the constipation bit as I am not the most "regular", and I wonder now if it's part of the very severe endometriosis (after a colleague mentioned she had very bad constipation with her endo). They never checked any other body parts for endo really with me, just womb and ovaries...

Got some prune juice and dried prunes from Holland & Barrett on way from work, see if that works (not as tasty as apricots and figs, but hey!). Also will be drinking more mint tea to tackle the situation with constipation and wind.

END OF TMI (I think!  )

What is a bit scary for me is that my pain threshold is very high due to having migraines since I am 7 and endometriosis probably since I'm 12 (i.e. first period - always had heavy and painful periods, so don't know different). How do I know if something is not right?

Reading some posts on FF shows my "I'm not bleeding, should be fine" is not really 100% fail safe! 

So - I'm feeling fine today - shattered, but made it to work for 6 hours (didn't feel like I was able to manage the last 1 hour), got headache (which I have nearly every day, but suspect it's due to how I sleep (pain is mostly from the neck area) and ... tadaaa... constipation. And I didn't feel too hungry today either, but managed to get some food in.

All in all a bit of a damper, even though I believe (and my "medical" knowledge points that way too), Chip and Chap are fine. Getting tempted to borrow a doppler though!  

Ok ... that's my moan of the week I think....

Kat

PS: Others feel that getting NCT to understand your situation for classes and the Ante Natal Physio to *actually call you back *is nearly impossible


----------



## berry55

Hi girls,

I am looking for some advice- i am so stressing out!Iam breastfeeding and lastnight and today my little baby just wants to sleep and will only feed for about 15 mins then passes out!! What do i do? I have tried everything to keep him awake- nothing is working. I phoned the health visitor and she told me not to worry but i cant help it... any 1 been in a similar situation? 

xxx


----------



## vonnie15

Hi Berry,

I completely know where you are coming from with the feeding, our Bambino seems to sleep for Scotland at the moment and is only feeding for 20 - 30 mins.  I asked my MW and a neighbour who is a NV and its perfectly normal.  My theory is its the proper milk coming in and its filling them up and making them sleepy.  One they get used to it I bet they are guzzling all day soon.

I don't know about you but I am totally overwhelmed with the situation at the moment.  Also Berry my neighbours also said the fiest 6-8 weels are the hardest and it does get easier.  As long as baby is happy, putting on weight, pooing and peeing normally.  I sound as if I'm on top ot things, I'm not.......

Vonnie


xx


----------



## eclaire

*Berry/Vonnie* - our wee manny was a nightmare for falling asleep when he was feeding (even when he got older!), but there was no way to keep him awake  Vonnie you are right, as long as you are getting plenty wet and dirty nappies then they are definitely getting enough milk (I think between 8 and 12 a day, maybe someone with a better memory will keep me right  ). The first couple of weeks they are pretty sleepy and after that they start getting a bit more alert, and often more vocal too  . 
Nobody warns you about the extra stress with breastfeeding that you can't measure how much milk they are getting. I am sure the HV will weigh your wee one if you are particularly stressed Berry. Mine even weighed our DS before and after a feed to show the weight gain, which confirmed how much milk he was getting. Massive hugs to you both  The first few weeks are definitely really tough, and I don't doubt tiredness and hormones really add to that. I think I took a bit longer than most to get used to things, but I had post-birth complications too. I am sure you are both doing a fantastic job 

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## Katerina x

Hi Elaine - sorry to give you frostie envy, it really doens't seem to be numbers game though but about having one good fighter.      I probably sounded rather pessimistic - I'm trying not to get my hopes up as I do so want this FET to work and we've more or less decided we wouldn't try and fresh cycle if they don't work. Good luck for your follow up - I found it so strange to be back at ERI after so long, and in a completely different (and better!) mind frame than before. 

K xx


----------



## bubblicous




----------



## mazv

Hello everyone 

Been away trying to forget entering a new decade  Had a lovely time regardless  Was managing to read but not post so haven't had a chance to welcome the new arrivals 

*Vonnie*- huge congrats on the arrival of Rory 

*Peanuts*- huge congrats to you too on the arrival of Harris 

We do seem to have a run of boys from EFREC over the past couple of years! More for L to bat her eyelids at though  

Hope everyone well.
Maz x


----------



## younglou

Where did the original bump and babies thread go!   

I'm confused, will it be back or is this the new one?

  to all


----------



## elinor

I can't get on the original thread either! It's telling me I'm not allowed    !

Never mind - if this is the new one, then hello everyone!

All still going ok here, two more weeks of work left till I go on maternity leave and I can't wait - I am getting so tired....

Wonder if Younglou is going to continue our run of baby boys? And does this make it more or less likely that mine will be a boy as well?

Best wishes to all
Elinor xx


----------



## Little Wolf

I've PM'd both Maz (sorry, hun!   ) and Bubblicous about that, seems that due to some reshuffle of the board some threads have been deleted by accident. Have given her the link to the last message confirmation I got by email yesterday and hopefully the IT wizzards will be able to revive the original thread for us!!! 

Glad to see you all again   Had already withdrawal symptoms and got a bit grumpy on **!!   

Kat


----------



## bubblicous

hey ladies 


just to let you know hopefully the old thread will be back admin are trying to sort it out and once it is i will pop whatever is posted here onto it 


so just for the now this is your new home but hopefully the old one will be back soon


----------



## Little Wolf

Thanks again for your help there, Bubblicous. 

Question for the "room" - got sore throat and sinusitis since yesterday and feel totally shattered (scary how being pregnant can't zap your energy so quickly and so much!) - went straight to bed and had a steam for the sinusitis with Karvol. 

Today I decided (in my infinite wisdom and good heart) to go to work to finish a job that needs done by tomorrow eve (not working Fridays) and didn't want to have a very nice colleague of mine getting that added to his list. Got quite worked up at work about some other things, but have calmed down after I left after 3.5 hours (actually thought I'd spend only 2 hours at work). 

NOW the head cold party has expanded ... I now have a stupid tickly cough that I usually get during winter (and which usually takes about 6-8 weeks to go away). Used to take Pholcodine (sp?) Linctus which worked best - not perfect, but best out of what I tried in the past. 

Any suggestions what I CAN take for sore throat, sinusitis (got a neti pot at home, so saline nasal irrigation will be done tonight) and that stupid cough? 

Thanks in advance!

Kat


----------



## younglou

girls

How we all doing?
Hope all the new mummies are settling in well with their wee ones?

*Litlle wolf* - sorry to hear you aren't feeling well, hope you were able to get something to ease it all although we are so limited with what we are allowed to take during pregnancy I suspect you are still feeling a bit run down.

*elinor* - enjoy your maternity when it comes round. I certainly have and can't believe I haven't half the things or seen half the people I meant to. Just chilled and done not a lot! 

AFM - well it is my due date today and no surprises that there is no sign of baby wanting to make an appearance. Not got the midwife until Thursday so if nothing has happened before then we wil have to wait and see what she says.

 to everyone


----------



## Little Wolf

VERY quiet here on the thread, wonder if the other bumps & mums don't have the link to this one yet?

Or maybe the new mums are just BUSY BUSY BUSY!! 

*Younglou: *Any sign of the new inhabitant of planet earth?  Hope you're doing ok and labour will do ok. And thanks for the comment re cold - I realised that. Got a small container of menthol crystals now for inhaling, the sore throat is mostly gone and will do the nasal irrigation once a day to prevent sinus headaches.

*AFM: *Realised this week that I shouldn't think that a head cold is nothing and I can go ahead like I did pre-pregnancy. Or just doing things like previously.  No, I'm puffing about just walking out of Waverley (the ramp, not steps!!) and up the road to Princes Street, had a couple of stops on Saturday at the SECC Wedding Fair (I'm going to be Matron of Honour to my best friend next year!) and spending a couple of hours in the cold wind up in Stirling yesterday doesn't work as well as it used to.

Does anyone have any tips on what to do with constant painful nipples btw? They're driving me nuts, just brushing with clothing etc and the current cold weather is torture!!! Actually considering to look into getting a bigger cup size for my next bra!

Hope everyone is doing ok.

Kat


----------



## elinor

Morning all!

hope our new mums are all managing well....

Younglou - hope you joint their number very soon, but if bubs is happy where s/he is, then so be it!

Little Wolf - sorry to hear you have been under the weather. I asked pharmarcist what was 'allowed' for cough + sore throat, and practically nothing! got sold an expensive cough syrup, but would have been better off sticking to lemon and honey (there is research evidence that honey does actually reduce coughing...) in hot water (the one I got tasted artificially lemony, with undertones of antiseptic - not nice!). You do have to take things a bit easier now - at my ante-natal yoga yesterday the tutor said 'remember, being pregnant is like doing aerobic exercise in itself once you reach a certain stage...'. On the nipple thing - not a problem I have had, but one of my books suggests massaging with almond oil on a daily basis (no creams etc as that can inhibit the natural moisture from your skin) - good for soreness (it says) and also helps prepare for breastfeeding.... Am feeling v lucky that's one problem I haven't had to contend with (I was quite sore in the first trimester, and went up three sizes in bras (in a matter of minutes, it seemed!) but since then things have seemed to settle down - hope you have the same experience soon!).

Anyway, best get back to work (one week and three days till maternity leave....)
best wishes to all
Elinor x


----------



## younglou

Hello girls

Well baby seems quite happy to stay put, obviously too comfy in there. Had no signs at all, not even had any braxton hicks so have no idea what to expect!
Getting a bit fed up and irritable and more frustrated that I can't make any plans. DH is back at work tomorrow after having just over a week off (he gets fixed hols, can't choose them) so he was kind of hoping I would be on time.
Och well guess baby will come when ready. I have the midwife on thursday so hopefully get a better idea then.

Love to you all.


----------



## Little Wolf

Awh, *Younglou* - must be horrible to wait and wait ... can't believe that all (?) February mums went over term? Suspect they won't let me do that when the time comes in August (read they don't do that anymore if you have twins?). Hope you got enough DVDs and/or books or knitting/cross stitch etc to do for the time being - don't even bother with daytime TV - tried that today when I stayed home from work with headaches & sinusitis ... Next time I have to find something else to do as there's only C on TV!!!

*Elinor:* Thanks for the suggestion with the almond oil ... will get some tomorrow after work (if I'm feeling up for it - got quite worked up last Thursday when sinusitis got bad and I went in for 2 hours to help and just worked myself up about stuff they could have done without me etc - doesn't help that it takes me 1 hour each way to go to work and back home!).

Hope all are doing well!

Kat


----------



## younglou

Wee update on me.

Had a sweep today at my midwife appointment to see if that helps gets things going.  Not sure if they help or not as have heard mixed reports about them.  My mum bless her is in a panic though when I told her I had one done and thinks she needs to rush over - she had one with me and it worked very quickly!    

Anyhow the midwife thinks I may still go naturally but if not I have been booked into the ERI to be induced next Thursday.  So fingers crossed I can give you a BA by the end of next week at the latest.

Hope all the new mummies are well, any tips welcome.

Everyone else, hope you are keeping well too.


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Hello everyone - just found this post!  Have been checking regularly to try and get back on the other one but didnt realise this one had been started.

Younglou - sounds like it wont be long now!  and hope baby decides to come before you have to be induced.

Well all fine with me, baby was a bit quieter today so got a bit worried. Lay down and gave my tummy a shake and then she started to kick me!  Must have been sleeping!!  Bump is getting bigger and starting to get a bit sore around my pelvis.  Have got less than 2 months to go at work but thinking I might need to stop earlier if my back starts to play up.  Enjoying getting things ready for the baby, great fun!

Hope everyone else is well.  Elinor, how long do you have to go?


----------



## Katerina x

Hello girls - well this thread was very difficult to find and so surprised I couldn't find the other one whenever I looked, thought it must be my computer   .  Hope all the mums babies and bumps are well    and we can get the other thread back - its nice to be able to catch up on folks' news...

K xx


----------



## Little Wolf

Aaaaand.... we're back!!  

How is everyone??

Kat


----------



## Little Wolf

Ladies, our old thread is back. 

See you over there.

Kat


----------



## bubblicous

hey ladies i have merged the two topics together


----------



## eclaire

Sorry been awol everyone but been looking for the thread and literally have only just got it back today  Hope everyone is doing well, particularly *younglou*, hopefully some news on the way soon   

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## Finbarina

Hi ladies, nice to be back   

Well it looks like we're getting back on the rollercoaster!   
I phoned the ERI today and also got the docs next week to ask for a referral and hopefully will be putting our frosties to work. So scared but excited at the same time.

Younglou, hope you're cuddling your lovely newborn xx

L x


----------



## younglou

Hello girls.
Am delighted to let you know I had a wee girl called Eden Marcie on 3rd March at 6.11pm weighing 7lb 7.
Was going to be induced but things started themselves. Had a forceps delivery and lost more blood than expected so still feeling a bit weak and delicate. Apart from that weare both doing well and hope to be home soon!


----------



## younglou

Hello girls.
Am delighted to let you know I had a wee girl called Eden Marcie on 3rd March at 6.11pm weighing 7lb 7.
Was going to be induced but things started themselves. Had a forceps delivery and lost more blood than expected so still feeling a bit weak and delicate. Apart from that weare both doing well and hope to be home soon!


----------



## Little Wolf

Congratulations, Younglou, and welcome to the world, little Eden Marcie (like the names!). 

Hope you're feeling better soon and can go home!!  

Kat


----------



## Peanuts

Hi girls! 

Sorry I've been so awol but this is the first time I've been able to get on to a computer since Harris arrived.  Just benn so hectic settling in and getting into a routine and have had endless visitors which is great but doesn't give me much time for checking in with my FF's!    

Kat, thanks for posting my news for me otherwise you would have thought I had the longest labour ever!  

I was induced on the Friday but Harris took until the Sunday morning to arrive, with the help of an epidural and ventose.  Would have doe the labour 10 times over compared to the next week - bit traumatic!  My legs went numb for 2 days after the epidural and i collapsed when i tried to get out of bed.  Finally managed to get up for a shower on the Tuesday and when I came out H wasn't in the cubicle - he'd been rushed away as had stopped breathing!   He'd choked on some mucas and gone blue.  The Drs checked him over anf was fine but gave us a real shock.  Then on the Wed they weighed him before they were going to discharge us to find out he'd lost lots of weight.  I thought I'd been feeding him fine, but my milk wasn't coming through well, so spent the day crying and feeding him up with bottles!.  Finally got home on the Thurs.

Has been so much better since getting home.  Still having to top him up with a bottle after most feeds, but he's putting on weight so happy with that.  It's hard work, but worth every minute of it!  DH has been great too - he's so over the moon with his wee man!

Will try to catch up with everyone's news soon, honest!
Sending you all big hugs    
Dxx


----------



## Peanuts

Younglou - congratulations on the safe arrival of Eden (we had that name on our girl list!). Fab news!
Hope you are all settling in at home 
Dxx


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Just a quick message
Younglou - Congratulations and welcome to Eden Marcie, beautiful name.

Peanuts - sounds like you had a really traumatic time but glad things are going better now and hope Harris is doing well.

Hi to everyone else xxx


----------



## elinor

Woohoo! we have the thread back!

Hi to everyone and congratulations to Younglou - lovely news, and hope you are feeling better soon.

Dawn - sorry to hear you had such a rotten time in hospital - and poor baby (sounds scary!) - but at least all is well now and you are home. 

I am at work (yes, I know it is Sunday evening, but I am on mat leave, and need to clear my desk and it's easier to do if no-one is around to ask questions etc)... hoping to get things done and dusted so I don't need to come back again.... but getting tired so might try one evening next week instead....

Glad to not be here 'officially' - spent most of yesterday just sleeping, since the week was hectic (pointlessly). Want some time to chill and get ready for baby coming.

Advice please - have a family funeral in a week and a bit - will be 38 weeks by then and it is down south (Nottingham way). I am getting quite tired, and even looking up trains etc (not driving - carpal tunnel, single so no partner to take me) is making me exhausted. Is late pregnancy a decent reason not to go? She was my great aunt.    lovely lady, she would have been 90 next month and her health was not great in the past couple of years. 

Hi to everyone else
love
Elinor x


----------



## Katerina x

Hi Elinor - YES - being 38 wks pg is a good reason not to go if at the least the travel will be an ordeal for you and at the worst think how difficult it would be to go into labour during the trip.  Much better to spend some quiet time at home thinking about your aunt unless you are sure you can cope and would really regret not being there.   

Peanuts - great to hear your news.  The top up stuff is tough (been there, tears and all   ) but the main thing is Harris is well and if you can build up your feeding and confidence that he will get enough from you, you should be able to say goodbye to the top ups (which take so much time too).   

K xx


----------



## eclaire

*Younglou* - overjoyed to hear the wonderful news of the safe arrival of wee Eden Marcie (gorgeous name), many congratulations  Hope you recover quickly from the birth and are able to enjoy every precious moment 

*Dawn* - sorry to hear you had a rough time after Harris' birth  So glad things feel better now, we also had to do top ups initially because my milk was slow to come in (and lots and lots of tears!), but like Katerina says, hopefully you can phase that out soon  Noticed you have put some photos up on ** so will have to take a peek 

*Elinor* - so very sorry to hear the sad news about your great Aunt  I am totally with Katerina and would say late pregnancy is absolutely a good reason not to travel, for all the reasons cited. I am sure most people would understand.

Hello to everyone else, better scoot as should be getting to bed soon 

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## silver6

Hi there,

Also still having a traumatic time - Alec has a hernia and I have prolapses so we'll both be having surgery sometime in the future, have been told to consider stopping BFing as I have an ulcer on my n*pple, awaiting heart tests, have flat on the market, new house in development and DH's hours have been reduced just as my mat pay stops - but things are getting better emotionally and wee Alec is just gorgeous and as bright as a button   .

Was hoping someone would send me a PM with details that would let me friend them on ******** (Dawn, Eclaire?) as I don't get on the computer much but have the ** app on my iPhone which sits with me as I BF - it's been a great way of keeping in touch with folk.

Congrats to Yonglou and Elinor - do NOT go to the funeral - your lovely aunt would not want you to put you and baby in an uncomfortable situation. Looking forward to a meet-up with babes once we're all up to it. Loopy Lorna's at Churchill is totally baby-friendly and does enormous slices of cake   .

Love
Jan xx


----------



## vonnie15

Hi everyone,

Not been on lately as Rory is keeping me busy.  I can't believe he is nearly a month, its totally flown by but that probably down to the lack of sleep.  Wouldn't swap it for anything though.

Jan, sorry to hear your having a rough time at the moment.  Hope you both get your ops over and down with quickly. 

Just wanted to see how everyone was getting on as Poppet is sleeping so taking the opportunity to catch up on some admin and house work.

Take care everyone

Vonnie


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Hello everyone,

Silver - sorry to hear you have been having a really hard time, hope that things settle down soon.  Would love to do a meet up at Loopy Lornas, not been to the one in Churchill, keep meaning to go because the other one is nice too and its quite near to me and I love cake!!  

Vonnie - Glad to hear you are doing ok

Elinor - I would definitely say no to the funeral and not feel bad, its a long way to go at this late stage.

Well as for me had my check at the midwife today, all is well.  My back has been a bit sore though, have another 7 weeks to go at work, not sure I will last that long, its probably not the best job as on your feet and helping patients but am trying to sit as much as I can.  Have a weeks holiday in two weeks time so thats good.  Will finish earlier if I need to,


----------



## mimou

Hello,

Sorry to hear about all of the traumatic times people are having on here !

The b/f is so tough at the start - baby weightgain is definately the new follie count in terms of stress! Franck lost 15% in the first week (much anguish too!) and the only way I could feed him at first was a syringe and then with hideous nipple shields. There are lots of places you can get help from - there is a great b/f support group at Dr Bell's centre in Leith and Carla Napier at the hospital helped a lot of people I know to get things sorted out . It is so much more difficult than you imagine - but it CAN get sorted out if you have good specialist support and advice.

Dawn- you sound like you have had a horrendous time   how frightening! Hope Harris is doing well now. 
I am on Elaine and Maz ******** lists if you want to add me - would love to see pics of the babies  

Vonnie - many congratulations on the birth of Rory - can't believe a month has gone past already ! 

Jan - so sorry to hear about the traumas - you poor thing! Where is Alec's hernia? Franck had an enormous umbilical one which stuck out so much with a big loop of intestine, but it has got so much better as his abs have strengthened and the docs say that he may just need a cosmetic day surgery to 'tidy it up' before he starts school. He is a bit obsessed with belly buttons and keeps wanting us to flash ours , but my stomach is still really not a pretty sight!! 
Hope  you get your flat shifted soon . Sorry to hear about dh hours but  glad you are feeling a little better in yourself.

Elinor - hiya  . I agree with what has been said - you have to take things easy now.

hi Young Lou - congratulations on the birth of Eden Macy - hooray !!!

hello to Pumpkin, Berry, Elaine, Maz, Katerina, IrishLady and Kat 

Karenx


----------



## jo-edin

Oh oh.... another one coming out of the woodwork!!   

I really have been meaning to post for about the last 9 months or so to congratulate all my old (and new!) FF's on their respective BFP's but seemed only right and proper now to wait until all the babies were here!!   

So lovely to hear such happy happy news   

   

I can only echo what Mimou has said about breast feeding (had soooo forgotten about the nipple shields!   )  It is without a shadow of a doubt the most difficult thing I have ever done.  So fraught with guilt, hormones and just down right tricky to crack for something that is supposed to be natural.  I did end up being successful but after a ridiculous amount of tears (including a trip to an out of hours GP in the middle of the night with a perfectly content sound asleep baby   ) and do clearly remember being 3 months in and still having problems (or being so obsessive and irrational about the whole thing that I convinced myself it was all still going wrong when it was probably all OK).  My poor wee boy spent most of his first few months on the scales as was so sure it wasn't working.  So hang on in there girls but equally, if it isn't to be, THEN IT REALLY DOESN'T MATTER!!  It will be no time at all before these precious wee ones will be stuffing away packets of chocolate buttons with the best of them and what milk they get or don't get becomes largely irrelevant!!  Mimou is right though, I'd absolutely get as much help as you can.  Carla Napier was so very very helpful to me.  I even had her mobile number in my phone at one point    and our local BF group was a very good support too.  If nothing else I met loads of great friends there and what invariably happened is that suddenly a few hours would have passed and the wee man would waken up very very hungry and feed so much better than if I'd sat at home worrying about things and tried to feed him every few minutes.  ANYWAY - I really could go on about this for hours (and actually seriously did think about getting a job as a BF counsellor!) 

Also to say it really all can be very tough at the beginning and I strongly believe that if you have been through IF stuff as well then it can perhaps be even harder since you've spent so long wishing for a baby that when it's all hitting the fan you feel so terribly guilty for not feeling on cloud 9 as you "should" do.  Throw in a traumatic birth (which it sounds like a few of you have had) and it can all get terribly overwhelming as the happy family scenario you've been visualising for so long is somewhat shattered by a screaming baby, relentless feeding, total exhaustion plus all the physical and emotional trauma associated with giving birth.

Gosh this has turned into a total epic!  What I should also say of course is that nothing nothing nothing can prepare you for just how quickly and clearly your little one can show you that they love you completely and utterly and that is quite simply the most wonderful and special gift in the whole world.  Phew!

Jan - what a journey you have been on (and by the sounds of things are still on).  I am just so delighted you have your precious wee boy at last.  I do know of someone else who had an abcess as a result of breast feeding and I know from her experience how horrendous that is.  I hope you are getting the right treatment and so sorry to hear of your other troubles.  I hope you get through everything OK

Vonnie - great to hear of Rory's safe arrival too.  Is quite amazing how many boys there seem to be!  

Aside from my FF's I know of another 6 IVF boys in our area all born within a few months of mine.  I wonder if ERI release stats on sex of their babies??  (I also need to add here that perhaps my biggest surprise of motherhood has been what a wonderfully kept secret having little boys is!  Brilliant!)

Dawn - I don't think you could ever know just how very very thrilled I was to hear your news.  I still to this day get very very emotional about my FF's as I strongly believe that the support I got from you girls in the summer of 2007 in some way did contribute to my successful treatment and my wonderful adorable little boy.  How can I not get emotional when I believe that?!    The support you gave me and indeed to many other girls since - always so detailed, heartfelt and positive - when you were going through so much heartache yourself - is something I will always remember and it is just wonderful that you finally have your baby too after such a long journey.  I hope you are able to put the horrendous scare you must have had in the hospital behind you and that the feeding issues settle down some more.  

Young Lou - congratulations on your safe arrival too.  A wee girl at last for all these boys!

Pumpkin Pie, Elinor - hope the rest of your pregnancies are trouble free! 

Maz, Donna, Karen, Elaine, Lorna, Katerina    Hope we can catch up soon!  Will reply to the ** messages asap! x

After midnight so I really should get to bed! 

XXXX


----------



## berry55

hi girls- sorry i have not been on mch at all. my little monster keeps me so busy! i feel really paranoid at the moment about his weight. when  he was born he was 7lbs9.5 oz then went to 7lb1oz then about 2 weeks later was 8lb1oz and yesterday i got him weighed he was only 8lb14oz and he is 5 weeks tomorrow- is this normal or should i be consernd? i am breastfeeding- just so paranoid. also been i have been put on antibiotics as i think i have an infection below so i am paranoid it will effect him. any advice- sorry for short post, i am typing with 1 hand lol xxx


----------



## Peanuts

Hi girls

Hope I haven't panicked any of the bumps with my birth story, didn't mean to worry anyone, just felt the need to share my experience.  It was traumati at the time, but would go through it all again 10 times to have our wee man home safe and sound and thriving.  All I'll say is to ask for help with BF'ing even if you think its going ok.  Plus no-one warned me that baby could be mucousy so wasn't watching out for that and could have saved the worry over his choking incident.

He's starting to give me wee smiles (altough probably still wind, but I'm pretending its smiles for mummy!) and I'm loving every day - even when I'm tired!  BF'ing is getting better and he's taking less formula, hoping that I can get to the point where i'm soley BF'ing, but not stressing too much just now, just happy that he's putting on weight.

Berry - thats a great weight gain for your wee man, try not to stress too much.  Hope you're feeling better soon, big hugs    

Jo - thank you so much for your lovely message - had a wee cry when I read it!!  Feeling very emotional today!  Just so glad we've all made it to this thread and have our bumps and babes after all of our journey's.  Thanks for the advice on BF and the ealy weeks, really good to hear others experiences.    

Mimou - thanks for your PM - still haven't managed to reply!  Will try to find you on ** so you can see the pics of H.  So glad that Franck is doing good, and won't need big surgery.  Don't think I'd be up to flashing my belly button at him for a while!!     

Pumpkin - glad your midwife appt went well.  Don't forget you can self refer to a physio if you're back is really sore - there's about a 3 week waiting list, so might be worth giving them a call before it gets worse.  Might be able to help with excercises or techniques to help with your work.  Counting down to mat leave is great, babe wll be here before you know it!  

Vonnie - step away from the admin and housework - thats what DH or granny's are for!!    Know what you mean about time flying, can't believe our wee men are over a month old now.  

Jan - sending you and Alec big hugs     .  What a time you're having but glad you've got your wee man to give you smiles and cuddles and help get you through the tough times.     Would love to meet up at Loopy Lorna's - just let me know when you're up to it.

eclaire - good to hear from you hun, how are you doing?     How long did it take for your milk to come in properly.  Still topping up at 4 weeks, but does seems to be getting less formula, but doesn't feel like I'll get to the point where I'll be able to feed him on my own.

Elinor - hope you managed to get tidied up at work and won't need to go back in again.  Try to enjoy your mat leave before bubba arrives - lots of long lies and afternoon naps for you.  Plus the odd lunch or afternoon tea thrown in!  Sorry to hear about your great aunt    , agree with the others about travelling to the funeral and you can remember her in your own way  

Big hugs to everyone else  - off to change more nappies and get the wee man ready for bed!
Dxx


----------



## mimou

Jo - just read your post to Dawn and had a cry too!!     You expressed so many things so well -I get very teary too when I think back to all the support we have all received from the girls on here. 

Dawn - brilliant to hear that you are getting wee smiles- hooray!!! Glad that you aren't getting stressed about feeding- he sounds like he is doing brilliantly.

Much love to you all x


----------



## cherry blossom

Hi Everyone , 

not been on for ages so just had a big catch up 

Elaine -  yes Oscar was a Medicated FET . it seemed so much easier than the previous ones and as I had almost given up hope i was deffinatley more relaxed . started taking the meds on my skiing hol and that was the best thing - exercise, fresh air and fun . 
I had 8 frosties and they decided to thaw the 1st batch of 3. on the way to the hosp the embryologist phoned to say that they were not great  - i said to thaw the rest . so out of the 8 only 6 survived and there were 4 good ones - they picked the best 2 to put back . none were suitable to refreeze. luckily it worked and Oscar is a very energetic healthy big boy . 

Berry - i didnt breast feed but can sympathise with the sleeping - i used to call the formula  drunk juice as Oscar would look quite drunk after every feed and fall into a deep sleep - i phoned the HV many times worried about him sleeping thru the next feed - she used to laugh and say let him sleep . 
hes 15 months now and still sleeps for Scotland and I let him . 

its so hard in the early days to know whats the right thing to do and its a steep learning curve 
but trust your instincts and follow babys lead .hope it all gets a bit easier soon . it can all seem quite overwhelming at times. 

hi to everyone else 

cc xx


----------



## silver6

Hi girls,

Just wanted to agree with Mimou and Dawn about the support from this place and all my friends I've made through IF and mc support groups (inc Cherry Blossom, who I'm lucky to know IRL). I enjoy meeting up with my friends from the NCT group. but the kind of support and friendships I have from the IF times are really special and continuing to be a support now I'm a new mum. The very first person I knew IRL who also had trouble ttc (5 IVF failures but two wee boys from immune tx @ ARGC) has been fab at reassuring me that the really tough early days were going to pass and I would start to enjoy being a mum. 

Jo is right! I really wish someone had told me that it was possible (likely!) that I would feel rubbish for the first bit - I spent the first 3-4 weeks thinking "what the **** have I done?". I loved the wee soul, but I was miserable and couldn't believe I'd spent 8 years ttc to end up like that an then felt so guilty and angry at myself for feeling that way. But it does get SO much better. I'd echo what Cherry Blossom says though - I gave up reading books and decided that Alec and I would find our own way. I stopped beating myself up about using some formula and then found that I was able to BF with nipple shields and am now exclusively BFing - stick at it girls cos the more you do it the more your milk comes in (and in the early days, try to make sure you feed or express sometime between 2 and 4 in the morning as that's when your prolactin levels are highest and it triggers increases in milk) BUT if it's hell, don't put yourself through it - happy mum is best for a happy baby and I know loads of very healthy, bright formula-fed kids. Apparently, the first 48 hours after birth are the most important for getting breastmilk, after that, according to my "What to Expect in the First Year" book, if you can make it to two months then they've really had a good go of it and you can give up without guilt if you feel you want to. My best friend gave up BFing after two weeks and her wee girl is at school now, taught herself to read at age 3, is gorgeous and robustly healthy - couldn't get better!

I'm much happier now, tho' I'd definitely like a bit more sleep - Alec has decided to feed at about 8pm, stay up till about 9pm, give up his 10/11pm feed and sleep through to about 1.30am but then feed every three hours after that which means I get only about 2 hours sleep at a time. I SHOULD go to bed at 9pm when he does, but then I'd never see DH and would be going to bed on a full tummy. Thinking of waking the wee sausage for an 11pm feed to see if he'll then sleep through till 4 ish. . . hmmm.

Cherry Blossom - looking forward to meeting up with you. I can vouch for the fact that Oscar is a gorgeous, bright and active wee bunny - and oddly, in that photo of him, he looks a wee bit like Alec does. Envy you on the sleep!

Dawn - Tuesday mornings or Wednesdays are usually good for me for meeting up. We should definitely try and get the Edinburgh new babes together!

Berry - don't worry about the weight thing - the HV will tell you if there's cause for concern. Alec dropped off his centile curve for a while, but went back up again (he's on the 25th) and the HV said there was nothing to worry about. I've been on antibiotics a lot and the only effect it had on Alec was it made him poo a bit more and the poos were greener and runnier than usual (and that was only when I was on two lots of mega antibios).

Mimou - Alec's hernia is an inguinal one, which apparently doesn't go away on it's own. But it's supposed to be a very quick routine op so I'm trying not to stress about it!

Pumpkin - definitely up for meeting - see bit to Dawn above re good times for meeting.

Vonnie - hop you and Rory will come for a meet up too!

Elinor - hope you've been sensible and aren't going to the funeral - won't be long till you'll have your own wee bundle to bring along to meet ups too - can't wait!

Love to all - esp anyone I've missed!

Jan xx


----------



## younglou

Hello girls

Just had a quick catch up on everones news and also thought I would share my birth story.

Sorry in advance for the length!

*Thursday 3rd March*
I was booked in this morning to be induced however when I woke up I realised I had what I thought to be my show and mild cramping. My mum had stayed over too and told me it sounded like the start of my labour.
Anyhow my husband and I went to the hospital as planned for 9am where first I had a scan to check how baby was lying and how much fluid there was. I was then sent to the assessment ward where they hooked me up to the monitor for half an hour. This showed me to be having regular "twinges" so the midwife was reluctant to give me anything as it looked like I was going into labour on my own. She told me to go for a wander for a couple of hours to see how things went and then she would reassess me.
During the walk my "twinges" were beginning to get more sore but manageable (just really bad period cramps) and I was still oblivious to the fact that this was actually early labour. Back on the assessment ward I settled down into a puzzle book to try and take my mind of things. Was in the middle of a puzzle when I felt something pop down there and realised my waters had broke! This was at 1.30pm. The pain suddenly became intense and more frequent and it was only after another half hour that the midwife first gave me an internal examination. Imagine my surprise when she tells me I am 6cm dilated!!!!!
I was really feeling the pain by now and while she started getting me ready to go up to the labour ward I asked for an epidural. She asked if I was sure as I had got so far without anything but I was insistent on getting one. Up on the labour ward I was given the gas and air which I struggled to use at first but soon got into it while we waited for the anaesthetist who arrived within 10mins. 
An hour after being given the epidural I was still struggling and sucking on the gas and air for dear life so ended up getting a top up on the epidural. It initially worked only on my left hand side so I ended up getting another top and had to lie on my right to get it to work on that side too. What seemed like not long after the midwife said I was fully dilated but must have been about 2-3hours. I started pushing but was struggling after an hour so they said I would need forceps. By this stage I wasn't bothered as the epidural was starting to wear off again and I just wanted the baby out. Baby was born at 6.11pm with a wee whimper. She had the cord around her neck and was shown to me briefly before they took her out the room. They seemed to have been away for ages but it must have only been about 5-10 mins. I had been cut for the delivery but unfortunately also tore and they took a good hour sorting me out. I also got told I had lost more blood than normal but it was ok.
That night I was lucky to be kept in the labour delivery room as the maternity ward was full. Don't sleep at all that night. 

*Friday 4th March*
Feeling very sore, weak and bruised the midwife and my husband help me up to get a shower where I end up fainting! Decide that's not such a good idea and get a bed bath instead. My blood levels are checked again and they have dropped. Get transferred to the maternity ward later in the afternoon where again I am lucky and get my own room. Another night with no sleep.

*Saturday 5th March* 
Still feeling pretty weak and get told by everyone that sees me I am very pale. Blood levels get checked again and have dropped even further so they decide I need a blood transfusion. Get one unit transferred. The midwife also tells me during an examination when I was supposed to get my catheter out that I have a haematoma so she decides to leave it in longer. Just as well as I am struggling to sit up never mind get out of bed and go to the toilet.

I end up staying in hospital until the Tuesday 8th. Did feel a wee bit better on the Monday morning but by the afternoon wasn't great again not helped by the iron tablets (sorry TMI) making my bowels do horrible things. 
Was a surreal drive home on the Tuesday afternoon, felt like I had been on an outer body experience somewhere and was coming home with a baby, very weird? 

Still feeling quite weak now and in quite a bit of discomfort but getting there and am just loving being a mum! Also just to had to the stress of it all, DH and I are in the process of buying a house. This only happened in the last two weeks but it seemed too a good an opportunity to miss! Exciting but crazy time for us.  

Thanks for reading if you got this far and will try and do more personals next time if LO lets me.


----------



## Little Wolf

Hi girls,

phew ... did anyone have an easy labour & first couple of months  Your stories sound a bit scary, really - but then - haven't even made up my mind yet re birth plan (just know I HATE epidurals - seen them in a seminar video back in Germany at the Red Cross and it really gave me the creeps. But apparently the epidurals they use at labour ward are shorter.)!! 

*Jan* - ulcer on nipple sounds VERY sore - can only imagine how sore, as mine are still sore, specially around the Montgomery glands!  Hope that's going away soon but not too sure.

*Dawn - *glad you are now starting to enjoy being a mum after the shock before, hun.

Hope all your little ones are doing better/well!!

*Pumpkin-pie - *how are you holding up?

*AFM - *I've got a couple of things that rub me the wrong way regarding work (for example that taking the bus to work - Corstorphine to Commonwealth Pool) takes me now longer than taking the Citilink 100 from Drum Brae roundabout to Buchanan Street, Glasgow!! All that due to stupid road works left/right/centre and absolute ridiculous timings for connections between buses. NOT happy. And I am this week seconded to my old team to do spreadsheet work which doesn't do my daily headaches no good. Just glad I'm only working 3 days/week.

Also - somehow still don't feel a connection to the wee ones. It still hasn't sunk in that I am pregnant - is that normal Despite bump getting a bit more pronounced and LOTS of stuff causing heartburn and sleeping problems (SORE HIPS!!!) And my right side going towards tailbone is really bad - not sure if muscular or boney, but when getting up out of bed or up from chair/couch I feel like I have to stand still for a bit (stabbing pain) before I can do the first step as I fear I will just collapse. Weird feeling and wonder if I got sciatica somehow, still need to make appt with antenatal physio (had the standard evening class where they tell you the most important things) as I have a lordosis (larger curvature of lower back) which causes pain more even now when standing with a "small" bump (don't want to know what it is like at end of 2nd trimester/in 3rd trimester!!). And I suspect that my headaches are partially due to my tripezius and position/pillows when sleeping.

Else ... I had *****y thoughts when I read the Treatment thread with girls getting all teary and going on about waiting lists after one failed attempt ... It took us 5 years to finally get to where we are now and 1.5 years ON IVF to have my first BFP. Want to give them some hope, but on the other hand I want to tell them that it may take ages to conceive (and I believe Donna took 7 attempts?). It's just that we didn't have any other chance but EFREC (and to be fair, trusted in them as they knew how I reacted to meds/treatment etc - despite us feeling they didn't change much of treatment and wouldn't give suggestions re immune testing etc) or Glasgow (which for scans/blood tests timing was just not viable for us). And now they can look around at GCRM & Shawfair and the Murrayfield clinic (? The one which is effectively Dr Thong anyway, but private clinic). 
I know I should be supportive, but I am sure that the results at EFREC (or any clinic, really) show that most treatments are longer than one cycle before resulting in pregnancy!?!?! *I'm probably just disillusioned by the timings/stats. * 

Ok ... enough of the negative thoughts - if anyone has any tips re nipples/breast soreness and hip pain they're much appreciated! 

Thanks for listening.

Kat


----------



## kittensdtm

Hello all,

Hope you don't mind if I join the thread. I've been reading the updates for ages but not posted until now. A massive congrats to all on the birth of their beautiful bundles of joy! Lovely (and a bit scary) to read all the stories...lots to look forward to! 

Just wanted to say to Kat that I have the same problem with really sore nipples too and I thought it should have passed by now?? Also suffering from very sore hips and it's hard to lie on my side but then my hips were bad before pregnancy. Have bought a massive U shaped pillow almost twice the length of me and I can sandwich myself inbetween it, which seems to help quite a lot  . Will be good to see any advice on those two issues. 

Pumpkin, I've still to reply to your pm. I'm very bad at getting these things done in a timely manner and work has been incredibly busy but I will reply later today.

Love to all


----------



## Little Wolf

How are you doing, Dale? Apart from the sore nipples, I mean. 

Today I've had really big troubles with my back seizing up - for 3 days allocated to my old team and they don't seem to have any chairs that support my back properly - am just glad I got a fan, and make do with my towel roll!! 

When are you due? Think you were about 2 weeks or so ahead of me, so who knows, I might catch up if Chip & Chap decide to arrive ahead of time.


----------



## Peanuts

Hi girls

Kat - I know what you mean about not connecting with chip & chap - I think its a protection thing because of all you've gone through to get to this point.  I felt the same for a long time and found it hard to talk about the pregnancy with people who hadn't had txt for a long time.  I think until you start to feel them move around you don't think it's real - and then when the don't move as much you panic lots!!  All part of the next part of this journey!  But its all worht it hun and you'll have chip and chap in your arms before you know it.      All the horrible journey's to work, and sore hips will be a distant memory!   

Kat & Kitten - re the sore hips.  I had that really badly towards the end of my prg and a friend gave me some tips that helped.  When getting up from a chair or the loo, you should put one foot in front of the other rather than both feet parallel.  Also when turning over in bed, keep your knees together and pull your feet up to bend your knees and then roll ver, this helps to keep your pelvis square when you turn.  Hope that makes sense, not easy to describe without showing you!  Hope these help, seemed to help me.  Big hugs   

Younglou - oh hun, what a time you had, but so glad you're now home safe and sound with your precious babe.     Take it easy on yourself and accept as much help as you can at this time.  You need to concentrate on getting your strength back and bonding with your LO.  Make sure you're taking your painkillers to help with the discomfort - it does get easier.  I found wearing the thick maternity pads helped with a bit of extra padding!  And take little steps when you walk.  A bath with tea tree oil helped too to ease things.  Good luck with the house buying and enjoy your time with LO    

Jan - been trying to work out sleeping patterns and timing for H as well to try and get a bit more sleep - although can't complain too much as he goes down about 11pm to about 3am and then to about 7 nor 8am - likes his sleep like his mummy!!  The evenings are hard though as he's awake and seems to want to snack most of the evening!  How about a meet up at Loopy Lorna's next Tues or Wed morning - although about 11am is about as early as I can make it as H usually has a feeding marathon when he gets up.  Would be fab to see you and meet Alec.    

Anyone else up for a meet up next week?  Be good to see babes and any bumps that can make it along.

Have run out of steam and heading off to bed - H has decided to have a lie in his crib and let my on the laptop but don't think I can chance it for much longer!
Big hugs to everyone
Dxx


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Hello

Young Lou - Congratulations and hope you are settling back home, sounds like you had quite a time!

Peanuts - I am on holiday next week so could meet up, I couldnt do Tuesday morning as have a mums to be massage and facial booked for 11am!!  But could do Wednesday.  Would be nice to see you again

Kittens - nice to see you over here

Littlewolf - sorry you are feeling so sore, sounds like you maybe should get an appointment with the physio as otherwise the pain will just get worse as you get bigger, so best to get some help and advice now.

I am doing well, 10 weeks to go!  and 5 weeks left of work!  Am off next week on annual leave so only actually 4 weeks of work - Hooray!!  Got a few baby things to sort out next week, having to re-look at car seats as the maxi cosi one we wanted isnt compatible for our new car so going to mothercare to look at britax ones which are.  Also going shopping with my mum and looking at baby things too so that should be fun.  Feeling fairly well, back gets a bit sore at times but not too bad.  Loving being pregnant and having a bump!  
hi to everyone else, I'm off to bed xxx


----------



## silver6

Really annoying - I sent a message a few days ago but when I came back to check on the thread, my message is not there!
I should be able to do Wed at 11am - the only thing that might stop me is my continued attempts to get a pessary ring to fit me to help with my prolapses - four visits to gynae triage and counting - another this afternoon! Bloomin' forceps delivery! There is surgery in my future, but i need to wait until I've stopped BFing and Alec is in nursery.

Need to dash - postatal group at 10 & still need to get ready.

Love
Jan xx


----------



## silver6

So - anyone else for Loopy Lorna's tomorrow?
Jx


----------



## Little Wolf

Wish I could but working Tuesdays to Thursdays.  :-(  Enjoy!!!


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Hello just wondering if the meet is on today?


----------



## silver6

Yes - Dawn & I, at least are meeting at 11 today & it'd be lovely if you could make it! For identification, I'm wearing a brown tunic top with green & pink round its collar & neck (works better than it sounds - I hope) that doesn't fit too well on my shoulders but is one of the few things that is clean & fits! Will also pm you my mobile no. 
Love
Jan


----------



## berry55

Hi girls, sorry i couldnt meet up today- but very very busy organising Baby's christning party. I'm a little worried about baby as he has came out in this very rough rash on his chin, neck, top of chest and sides of face. I dont know what it is. Ihave the Dr on friday so i will make sure to ask but just wondered if any1 would know what this is?? 

xxxx


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Hello everyone.  Had a lovely morning meeting up with Silver and Peanuts.  It was lovely to meet up and chat and meet your two gorgeous boys.  They are both so cute and wonderful when they smile.  Still cant quite believe that in around 9 weeks i will finally have a baby of my own!!  Great to get some tips and advice too, and was amazed how big that Loopy Lornas was compared to the old one at the bottom of Morningside, very baby friendly with room for all the prams.  Will definitely be frequenting there once the baby comes!  

oh just noticed Berry has posted, sounds like you have been busy hope it all goes well and the rash clears up soon xx


----------



## younglou

Hello girls

Sorry I missed the post to do with meeting up although wouldn't have been to have made it anyhow. Would definately be interested in meeting up another time though. Will need to check out this loopy lorna place! 

We are doing well, adjusting to the lack of sleep and despite my mum being with me since my DH went back to work there just don't seem to be enough hours in the day to do everything I want to! Loving being a mummy though.

LO is 3 weeks old today already and I'm still getting to know her and see if there is a pattern emerging with her feeding etc which hasn't been the same at all. Am bottle feeding as the breast feeding wasn't for me so hoping I start to see a pattern at some point.

*Berry *- No idea what the rash could be but hopefully it's nothing, let us know how you get on at the doctors.

*Pumpkin-pie* - hope you are keeping well, the next 9 weeks will fly in hopefully for you.

Hello to everyone else too, LO stirring so better go and get the next bottle ready.


----------



## silver6

Hi there,

It was great to meet you Pumpkin - hope we didn't scare you with the tales of the first few weeks of motherhood. It is tough at the start but it's amazing how quickly it becomes easier and how fantastic it can be when you start getting those smiles all for you from your wee baby   .

Dawn - fab to see you and wee Harris (meant to say - I love the name - it was always one of my favourites, had we not gone down the typically Scottish family names route). Hope we can arrange more meet ups with the wee crowd of bumps and babes.

Berry - that sounds like a milk rash to me - nothing to do with milk (and actually, smearing a bit of breastmilk on it can help), but to do with their wee pores not working properly yet. Alec had it and we just washed it twice a day with cooled boiled water and it cleared up after a couple of weeks. It's totally not serious and it's very common. Only thing to watch for is if any bits get infected, then you should see your GP or HV.

We managed to sell our flat - heard at lunchtime today - such a relief after all the work we put in!

Love
Jan xx


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Hello everyone.
Well thats the end of my holiday and back to work tomorrow    .  4 weeks to go till I finish, hope I will manage that!

Younglou - would be fab to see you at the next Loopy Lorna meet up! Glad things are going well despite being tiring

Silver - thats fantastic news your house has sold, very exciting! You and Dawn didnt scare me too much!  It was good chatting and getting some hints and tips.  

Well off to make the most of the rest of the day.  Starting to read up a bit more on the actual labour process so I feel I know what happens, my ante-natal classes start in a weeks time, think it might all start feeling more real then!


----------



## Little Wolf

If you make a meet up at Loopy Lorna's on a Monday or Friday I could come along... otherwise I have to wait until ML. 

Talking of which - how did you know when to start maternity leave? Obviously your body will tell you, but in books they suggest that week 29 for Twins is about the time to go? My contract itself runs until week 33/34 and I thought I would go along that, but doubt that's the way, specially with my bump growing the rate it is (and eventually I am probably sitting 1-2 feet away from my desk, LOL). 

No concious feeling of Chip & Chap yet, and while I'm making some jokey comments to them, there's still no big bonding yet. 

Health wise I'm fine, apart from the pain in the hip (which COULD be PGP after all - just re-read the leaflet), but a friend lent me his walking stick for the time being. 

Colleagues tell me how well I look (probably because I fortunately didn't/don't have trouble with morning sickness at all) and that I don't "show" much yet - that would be because my boobs are humongous!!!    Need maternity work trousers as the pair I bought in good faith at mothercare at the beginning in a size 16 does put quite a bit of pressure on the pubic bone and when I take them off I feel like I have internal bruising (which it probably is). Suppose, standard rules for pregnancies topics of everything are for singletons and therefore I should check and check again...  Friends (and a couple of you ladies) have been suggesting some shops but mostly online, as the real life shops I've been to at the Gyle & The Fort (and Mothercare) are really sparsely stocked. Need to get the trousers (and I really want the over the bump ones, most shops & online show only under bump which I'm not comfy with) soon though, as my size 20 work trousers I bought as a "gap filler" at the beginning of pregnancy don't make it much longer.  

Ah well... hope everyone is doing fine and that I can meet up with you soon.

PS: Pumpkin-pie & Kitten (and anyone else currently pregnant) - you going to the Aqua Natal class at Gracemount? Might have been talking to yous already and not knowing!!!    

All the best, 

Kat


----------



## kittensdtm

Hi ladies, 

How is everyone keeping? Thanks for the advice on the hips Peanuts . Some days are starting to get much better and in general I'm feeling fab compared to the first 4 months. Get a lot of sharp intense pains though (can tell the round ligament ones straight away but don't like it when it's in middle). Anyone else get this sort of pain? Midwife not concerned so I feel fine about it and think my body is just really sensitive as I actually started feeling baby move in week 13! 

Pumpkin, bet you can't wait to finish work. 4weeks and counting . If you're having another Loopy Lorna's meet up before the big event, let me know (still don't know where this place is tho).

Kat, I bought a maternity swim suit with good intentions but not been to any classes yet-a bit self conscious about getting into one. It'd be great to go to same one but Gracemount is quite far for me to travel (actually have a physio app there tomorrow and it's gonna take me about 40min to get there). Oh, on maternity trousers: do you have to be really formal for work? I find the confused thing to wear are maternity leggings with a nice dress over them. Could you get away with that sort of thing? Also got a really nice pair of dressy trousers from New Look in the Gyle, they come about half way up but stretch at sides. Not in them yet tho as still too big-maybe next week lol. 

Hope everyone is having a lovely weekend. 

Kittens xox


----------



## kittensdtm

Ha ha, just re-read my post. Silly predictive text changed comfiest to confused. I have confused leggings lol


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Little wolf - we were saying we will need to have another meet up so maybe we could do it on a day you can make it. I work Mon-Fri at the moment but after the 21st April will be able to do any day.  Havent been to aqua natal class, at the moment get all my exercise walking to and from work and at work too and the occasional dog walk when i have the energy!  I didnt buy too much maternity wear but got some comfy jeans from Gap in Princes Street (they are upstairs with the kids clothes), some trousers from mamas and papas but got them online, a few tops from Mothercare and some loose fitting non-maternity tops from White Stuff in the sale at Christmas.  Just bought a pair of jog trousers from mothercare last week which are really comfy too.  I am lucky that my work uniform is polo shirt and jog trousers but have had to go up from a small to a large pair of trousers.

Kittens - Loopy lornas is in Morningside, we went to the one at the churchill theatre, its huge, lots of space for prams and babies and they serve the hugest bits of cake you ever saw!  Hope your physio appointment goes well.  I had pains in my tummy on and off and sometimes they could be quite sharp, its always a worry but I think its mainly things stretching.


----------



## MinneMouse

Hey ladies,


I hope you don't mind me popping on to say 'hello'.


You probably won't remember me but I was on the ERI thread a couple of years. I had treatment there in November 08. I remember Berry, Vonnie, Elinor and Peanuts and maybe some of the others. I stopped posting as a moved over to GCRM but I have often checked the thread and I am happy to see so many new babies and bumps! 


I moved to GCRM and although we had another 3 cycles (one was cancelled) we hit the jackpot last year and I am now the proud Mummy to 6 month old twins. 


I live in Edinburgh and am managing to get out and about not too bad, although that snow in December was terrible. Boys and I were stuck for about 4 weeks !


My boys are amazing, I still pinch myself. How could this have actually happened when we were pretty much preparing ourselves for a life without babies ?


Little Wolf - I see you are having twins too. If you want any advice on pregnancy or anything please let me know. I am no expert but I muddled along. I worked until 29 weeks and was glad of the rest. My boys arrived at 35+4 so I was glad to have a few weeks to myself .  I kept very well during pregnancy and just had the odd usual niggle and some amazing fainting from about 25-30 weeks (to do with size of bump and blood circulation and anemia (v common for twin Mums)). 


Right, best get on. Pizza being delivered. Nice to have this thread and perhaps share some Edinburgh tips !


Take care ladies.


Minnie


----------



## Little Wolf

Hi Minnie, 

yes, your forum ID sounded familiar - and I have to admit I hadn't been around since about 2008 due to failed tx's and ovarian cysts etc, became a bit of a recluse during that time. Welcome back to the FF, and welcome to the bumps & babes thread.  I had been here in 2006 but only for 6 weeks. 

Funny you posted today, as I went to the Twin Club Corstorphine this morning and had a good chat with twin mums!  So you and Katerina can expect tons of questions ... I don't have the slightest idea about what to get etc.  


Kat


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Hello Minnie and congrats on your twin boys   

Little Wolf - How are you feeling?  Thats great there is a twin club you can get advice from mums who have been there.

Well 3 weeks of work left, looking forward to stopping.  Have been getting things ready in the nursery.  A friend has lent me her crib so we will now have a moses basket, crib and a cot bed!! A bit of overkill but the crib looks so lovely in the nursery and the cotbed and moses basket will be in our bedroom so just finishes off the nursery!  

I have midwife on Monday and start ante-natal classes on Wed, DH is going to be able to come, I didnt think he was but he is able to get time off work for at least some of them so that will be good.  Hoping there will be a nice bunch of ladies I will want to meet up with afterwards.

Looking forward to a quiet weekend, hope all the ladies, babies and bumps are well


----------



## younglou

Welcome back Minnie, I also had treatment at the GCRM and was on that thread for a wee while although not much of a poster so recognise your name.  It is great to hear how well you are getting on with your wee boys.  Must admit Im finding it hard enough with just one but loving it all the same.  

pumpkin - how exciting that you don't have long left of work.  Great that DH can come to your ante-natal classes, mine couldn't and personally think he would have got more out of them than I did.  Can't believe you have a crib, moses basket and cot-bed already, you sure you only have one in there!!!!   

little wolf - hope you chip and chap are doing ok?

AFM - Just mangaged a well needed nap while LO is asleep, although she is pretty good in general feeding 3-4 hours (formula fed) the last few nights and even parts of the day haven't been great and I have been a bit of a zombie and been a bit emotional.  Don't always snooze when she does as can't switch off but thankfully did this afternoon.  
Loving being a mummy and these first 4 weeks have flown in even if I haven't quite been with it.    

Hello also to silver6, peanuts, berry, vonnie, cherry blossom, kittensdtm and anyone else I have missed.


----------



## MinneMouse

Hi Ladies,


How are you doing ? Hopefully enjoying the sunshine, although doesn't look like it is here to stay.


Pumpkin-pie - not long for you to go now. Its a lovely special time (afterwards is special too but just a bit more hectic!!) waiting for your new arrival. It sounds like you are nice and organised. Our boys came a bit early and we had problems with some of our John Lewis order so I was sitting in hospital with 2 babies and no moses baskets ! Mmmmm.  


Little Wolf - I'm sure everyone will have different opinions but the only things I would say in terms of purchasing would be a twin pram and perhaps some premature baby clothes (as your wee ones will probably be small, esp if early). Everything else is really just times 2 ! If I had to do it again though I would be more clued up on breast feeding. I really wanted to do it, even for a short time but in the hospital one of my boys was in special care and the one in the ward with me was too small to latch. I kept expressing but was coming up with such a small amount they were mostly getting formula. I did ask often for help but the midwives are just so busy I was left to my own devices. I spent 4 weeks expressing once I got home in the hope that they would eventually latch and my supply would be ready and we could get somewhere but I had to stop. Exhaustion beat me ! Maybe it wouldn't have been any different but if I had to do it again I would be more realistic and perhaps aim for mixed breast and formula and that might have been achievable. However, the message tends to be exclusive and I think I tried so hard that I sort of lost my way. If that makes sense ?! Still my boys both had some of my milk for the first 4 weeks and I guess that's still something.


Younglou - I think I recognise your name too. How is your wee one doing ? The sleep thing is hard isn't it. I still can't get back over if I get woken during the night for a feed. Mine are quite good now though. One sleeps through and the other one sometimes does but if he doesn't it is just a quick top up and back to sleep.


Right think I might have a quick snooze before my angels wake up again !


Take care.


M
x


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Hello

Looking for some advice on baby monitors, wondering what everyone has and what they think of it?  Was looking at either a BT one which was recommended in John Lewis or the Angelcare one.  Like the fact that the angelcare has a breathing sensor but worried that it might go off accidentally and scare the living daylights out of me. Any advice?


----------



## mazv

Hi pumpkin,

We've got a Tomy one with the light sensor and the parent unit that you can have as mains or battery power so you can move around with it. I never went for a fancy breathing one as figured it'd scare me stupid and I'd worry the whole time if it was working or not  I've read a few stories on here of them being set off by other things (never the baby   )

All depends on which type you'd feel more confident with. If our experience is anything to go by you won't need one in the first year anyway, L was not the best sleeper and you could hear her with your own ears from anywhere in the house   

Hope the last few weeks at work aren't too tiring. Enjoy your maternity leave, not long until bubs arrives  It is so exciting getting the finishing touches to the nursery (we finally finished ours at Christmas     )

How's everyone else doing? Hope all the bumps and babies are doing well. Sorry I've not been posting for ages   Been reading all the updates though. Will try and catch up soon.

Love to all
Maz x


----------



## MinneMouse

Hi Pumpkin,


We looked at the BT baby monitor but went for the John Lewis one as it seemed to be the same but was slightly cheaper and JL is usually pretty good. It is fine the only negative I would say is that the charge doesn't last long if you are away from the charger. That said I guess we could probably look in to better batteries. We have it set up on the charger in the living room these days and it is only really when we move to the kitchen that sometimes it runs out of juice. In the early days I just kept moving the charger and the other bit (that is with the babies) around to suit where I was and where the boys were. I don't think I would go for the breathing monitor either. You'll be checking heaps of times anyway in the early days and the wee one will be in with you at night so you'll her her. 


So many decisions to made aren't there ?!


M


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Its been very quiet on here!  Hope everyone is well and Elinor I hope you are settling in back home and enjoying being a mummy   
Have now finished work, so excited, still hasnt quite sunk in that I wont be going back for a long time although everyone tells me the time passes really quickly.  
have got a few things planned for before the baby comes, getting the rest of the baby stuff delivered on tuesday, planning to meet up with some friends and get my hair done and have a massage.  Otherwise just planning on taking it easy and putting my feet up!
hope everyone is well


----------



## Little Wolf

Just a quick update from me - far too much stuff going on...  

Our 20-week-scan went fine, both twins are still transverse, and 90% both are girls. 

Currently in Germany visiting my folks, and the "heat" (up to 27 degrees so far!) and some walking makes me huff and puff like the train in Dumbo!!!   

All going well though, just got a problem with the sacro-iliac joint (that's the pain which of course results in sciatica), but I cannot wear one of those support belts because my placenta is currently still lying low and the antenatal physio explained that it would be a squeezy-bottle effect if I'd wear one of those. 

Assume I'll be working until week 29 or so (thinking end of May) but that's only if back is still agreeing there. Another problem I got now is that my hip joints hurt from lying on them and even switching sides don't help.  And I think water retention in my feet started this week. 

Hope all are doing well!  

Kat

PS: Suggestions from the twin mums re buggies? I think we plan to go for a side by side, and think the Out 'n About Nipper 360 is currently in the lead (light etc)


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Hello Ladies, bumps and babies

Hope everyone is well.  Cant believe that tomorrow I will be 37 weeks.  Baby doesnt show much sign of arriving though despite a wee scare a couple of weeks ago when I woke with abdo pain!  Head is down but not engaged so in the meantime just making the most of being on mat leave and enjoying this lovely weather!  Got all the baby stuff now and enjoying unpacking and finding places for it all.  just need the baby now!!

Little Wolf - sorry to hear you have been sore.  Its just in the last week or two that I have been struggling to sleep, for some reason I now cant get comfy on my side despite having a dream genie pillow etc.  Having to sleep propped up now and getting up usually twice during night for the loo - all good practice for the sleepless nights ahead!!


----------



## younglou

Hello everyone

Sorry not been on for ages, don't know where the time is going and the days just seem to be be flying in.  My wee girl is keeping me busy and loving her to bits, can't believe she is two months now already!!!  We have had a busy time though as we bought a house the same week we had her so have had lots to sort out with that and we have to get our current flat on the market still too.  

Pumpkin-pie - wow you are so nearly there and it won't be long before you have your precious wee girl too.  Hope you aren't getting too uncomfy, I remember not being able to sleep much towards the end too.  Hopefully she doesn't keep you waiting too long.

Hello to everyone else hope you are all well and having fun with your little ones.


----------



## Peanuts

Hi girls

Sorry not been on in ages, the days just seem to disappear!  My wee man is keeping me very busy - he was 3 months yesterday - can't believe it!   

We're having some work done to the house starting next week so I'm taking the wee man home to my folks for a week and then moving in with the in-laws for a couple of weeks until its all done.  Not sure if thats a good idea or not, but can't cope with the thought of trying to look after a baby with no kitchen!

I'll be needing some excuses to get out of the house though, so was thinking we should organise an Edin bumps and Babes meet up.  How about the Loopy Lorna's in Morningside again on Monday 16th or 23rd May? Or can do most other days just not Tues or Thurs mornings.

Let me know what you think, would be fab to see you all
Sending everyone a big hug    
Dxx


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Hi Peanuts, wow cant believe he is 3 months already!  Would love to meet again at loopy lornas however the end of May might be more realistic for me as my waters broke yesterday!  Unfortunately baby has decided she isnt quite ready to come yet and her head still isnt engaged and am only getting very mild contractions.  Been up at hospital yesterday and today for monitoring and to go back tomorrow when they probably will induce me if nothing is happening.  So very excited but also a bit frustrated that nothings happening!  Will update when i have news!

Hi to everyone else, Younglou nice to hear from you and glad you are enjoying being a mummy xx


----------



## eclaire

All the very best Pumpkin for a smooth labour and news soon hopefully     

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## kittensdtm

Wow, how exciting Pumpkin!!! Can't wait to hear news. Hope it's a smooth ride for you and baby. 

I don't really know many folk on this thread but I'd be up for meeting you all at Loopy Lorna's (now that I know where it is) if I'm not working on the day. 

Peanuts, congrats on your wee one. Also hoping the temp move goes ok.

Hi to everyone else. 

Xx


----------



## silver6

Hi folks,

Peanuts - I sympathise - we had to live with my folks one summer while we had dry-rot work done - I spent a lot of time in school   !

I can do the 16th but not the 23rd (we're in London then!). Would love to have another meet up. Am also available at short notice sometimes, so if you ever feel the need to escape, just give me a buzz - we can head for Ikea or anywhere else you fancy.

Pumpkin - Exciting stuff - good luck and I can't wait to hear news     !

We're on holiday with my folks at the moment - just for a week on the West Coast. Wee soul is 4 months old now and managed 6 hours solid sleep, followed by another 3 more fitful ones last night. He can now roll over in any direction and is starting to use his fingers - favourite game just now is "take the dummy out, put it in again, take it out, lose it, scream"   - what fun.

Elinor - if you're reading - I have a bag of stuff for you from Andrea - passing on stuff that was too small for wee Alec - can pass you on some other stuff as he grows out if it's any use?

Hi to everyone else - hoping to head for bed now!
Love
Jan xx


----------



## younglou

Hello girls

Oooo pumpkin - how exciting, hope we hear more news from you very soon!

I'd love to meet up with you all and either of those dates suit me.

Love to everyone.


----------



## Little Wolf

Hi Ladies, 

just have a mad weekend of second hand shopping for the Twins behind me - one from the Twins Edinburgh and the other being the Jack & Jill at Meadowbank.  After not having ANYTHING (bar some body suits) we've got now a LOT of baby stuff, including car seats. 

Tomorrow eve we're off to Stirling for a TAMBA event which I think will probably do more good for us than any of the antenatal classes. From what I hear I'll hear the phrase "... but that doesn't really relate to you as you're having twins!" quite often. NCT didn't work out due to online booking trouble and NCT not as promised giving us any replacement dates, so it's just the NHS one, but as it's mostly to get to know mums/parents it's not a problem - I've been already to 3 twin group meetings for my local group and getting to know the mums there.  

My friend has been induced on Thursday (think her due date was Easter Sunday!) and was in hospital until yesterday - think she's given birth yesterday evening, at least I haven't heard anything from her since then so assume all's done and she's just totally exhausted (who wouldn't!!!). 

As for me - I'm still dealing with the Pelvic Girdle Pain (but that won't go away until after birth anyway I don't think), and developed carpal tunnel syndrome in my right hand... All part of the package I think. 

Also have told work that I will work until the 10th June (that's 29 weeks about 1/2 way through) and then go on maternity leave. My current contract is running until end of June - provided healt-wise I'm ok for that. 

As for meeting up - I've got antenatal classes both Mondays but could meet later, depending on timings? From 11 June onwards I should be available any day ... again, depending on how I feel.  Would be great to meet the "new" faces on here and meet up with old friends again. 

Ok... that's me updated in a nutshell...  

Pumpkin-Pie - all the best - fingers crossed you have a smooth and quick labour! 

Kat


----------



## MinneMouse

Hi all !


Hope you are all doing ok ?


Thinking of you Pumpkin. My boys came early too - you are in very safe hands at Simpson's the care is fab ! (Even if the food leaves a lot to be desired !   )


I know I haven't posted on this board much but I would love to join you. Anything that involves cake eating and I'm there. I'll see how the boys routine fits in. We are in early weaning which means I seem to spend my day feeding solids and milk.


Little Wolf - glad to hear you are getting organised. Good idea with twins as you could go early and if not you might not be feeling up to it. Re bump size, I think folk just probably think you are further on than what you are rather than think that there are twins. I had my boys a month early and was pretty sturdy (although I only gained 2 stone) but folks probably assumed I was term with a big baby.....rather than early with 2. If that makes sense.I did the NHS ante-natal and we both did the NCT. I found both very useful. The only thing for twins that really is different is you would probably not be allowed a home birth other than that you may or may not go in to labour the same as everyone else.  We were lucky we had a fab instructor - in fact quite a famous midwife in the UK, whose son lives in Edinburgh. I've made loads of good friends through the NCT and we still meet every week. I've only managed to the twin club once. It was good but the timings weren't good for me and I personally preferred being with Mum's with similar aged babies ie NCT than twin Mums of varying aged children from a support point of view.


We had the health visitor today. Its a sort of 6 month adjusted visit although they are nearly 8 months, its 7 adjusted and then she had hols etc. Bizarrely for the first time ever (and maybe the only time!) they weighed exactly the same....both doing well with development and she seems quite happy. Phewww! I always get nervous !






Hi to everyone else. Hope the Mummies are enjoying their hard fought for little ones....


M
xx


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Hello Ladies - I AM A MUMMY !!!!

My beautiful baby daughter Imogen Grace Helen was born on Sunday night.  It was a dramatic labour but she is fabulous.  My waters broke on Friday evening but after some contractions they tailed off.  Went in on Friday and Saturday to be monitored for a while all was fine.  Told to go back on Sunday at 11.30am to be induced.  Had a very long wait, until 6pm to see the doctor who gave me the pessary.  Told it could take 12 hours to have an effect and then may not work and need the drip next.  At that point my cervix was closed.  After about 20mins the contractions were increasing and was using my TENS.  By half an hour were really painful and was feeling I needed to push, midwife basically told me I didnt as my cervix was closed.  They said they would get Dr to write me up some painkillers.  Couple of mins later I was shouting I need to push!  She checked my tummy and said right we need to get you to labour suite now.  Was quickly taken up, they didnt even have time to check whether I was dilated as the baby was coming.  So went from 0 to full dilation in i think around 30-40 mins!  Started pushing with gas and air, have to say that that stuff is fab!  Was meant to be having an epidural as planned due to previous surgery but there was no time as baby was coming.  Unfortunately her heartbeat was dipping with contractions and got rushed into theatre for a spinal epidural, episotomy and forceps. She was delivered at 8.53pm with only a couple of pushes.  

She is lovely, 6lb6oz at birth, tiny but perfect.  She has been very sleepy and not feeding well, attaches well to breast but wont suck so had to start formula as well as expressing.  Stayed in until today to get help with feeding, the staff are so fantastic.  Milk coming in now, it is very painful especially as she isnt feeding yet and having to express! The breasts are more painful than the stitches!

Popped into the clinic to give them a card and photo, was lovely to see the nurses.  Will be lovely to meet up but just need to see how things go over the next wee while!


----------



## eclaire

Massive congratulations Pumpkin on the birth of your lovely wee girl Imogen, and such a beautiful name    Hope things get easier with the feeding soon and you recover quickly too     

Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## JSparrow

Pumpkin! Yay!!! Congratulations on the safe arrival of your baby girl! So delighted for you, it is such a special time, enjoy every second!  Take lots of photos! 

Hello to everyone else (hope you remember me!). Great to see so many babies on the ERI thread..!

xx


----------



## Irishlady

spinspinspin   

Congratulations Pumpkin and DH!! Such wonderful news. Love the name   

Huge hugs to you all    

xx


----------



## kittensdtm

Wonderful news Pumpkin!! So delighted for you. And what a beautiful name 

Hope the pain settles down and LO starts feeding properly soon. Was great to get all your info on how the birth etc went. We had first antenatal class yesterday so now I know what you're talking about and it's all getting very real! Would be great to meet up and see your new arrival when you're feeling up to it. 

Hi to everyone. xox


----------



## MinneMouse

Congratulations Pumpkin on the arrival of your little girl.


I love the name. 


Sounds like you are doing absolutely fine with the BF-ing. Most folks find it hard to begin with but sticking with it and not being hard on yourself seems to pay off.


The birth sounds very exciting (although I am sure you didn't feel that at the time!), I always get a shiver when I think of Simpson's - such a place of dreams !


Enjoy your wee girl, they grow so quickly. It seems only 5 mins since I left Simpson's ...........


Take care.


M
x


----------



## younglou

Congratulations Pumpkin on your wee girl, what a beautiful name you have chosen!

Sounds like quite a time you had, hope you and your LO are settling in well at home and that the BF is getting easier for you.  

Take care of yourself, the first few weeks can be a bit crazy!


----------



## Little Wolf

Congrats Pumpkin and hubby!  And welcome to the world, wee Imogen!


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Hi, thanks ladies for the congrats, and JSparrow, good to hear from you, hope you are doing ok  

Loving being a mummy, very tiring but its just fab.  Imogen has been struggling a bit with the breastfeeding but went to the BF clinic at the RIE on Monday and got some great advice and support.  They are really good and very down to earth and sensible, they said if you need to give her formula just do it and dont worry.  Have been managing to express and do a bit of breastfeeding but she falls asleep so easily on the breast, despite stripping her down and washing her face with cool water! getting there though!  Got out for a longer walk with the pram today which was lovely.  DH is being great, he did the 3am feed so I got to sleep through till 6am which was fab.  Still cant quite believe she is mine!

hi to everyone else.  Kittens and little wolf, not long for you now, hope you are both keeping well xx


----------



## MinneMouse

Hi Pumpkin,


Lovely to hear from you.


Just wanted to say, it sounds like you are doing just fine with the breast feeding and are being very calm and collected about it. Every little bit of breast milk your little lady gets is fab but the key is a happy and  Mummy.


I drove myself a bit mad over BFing and felt so bad and still do when it didn't work out but I heard something one the radio the other day which made me realise as long as you try your best that's all you can do and the majority of health professionals would support that.


Nice to hear you've been getting out for a walk too. The weather is not bad for a wee one. If it was too sunny that wouldn't be so good. I had my two out yesterday. Their eyes were out on stalks on at the No 35 bus !! Think it will be a while before we venture on there!


Little Wolf - how are you ? Not long at work and then time for a rest. I can't believe I was in the same boat a year ago nearly. I finished up at the end of July and had about 6/7 weeks before the nipperoos arrived.


How is everyone else doing ?


We are all fine. Weaning going well now. I'm going to try chicken this morning to get a bit more protein for them. So far fish and lentils are popular. DS1 is getting a wee bit separation anxiety though. Twice in the last few days he's been inconsolable when folks have looked at him in the pram. Its like he gets a massive fright. He's normally very smiley too.


Right best get on. 


M


----------



## Peanuts

Pumpkin - OMG, congratulations hun.  So over the moon to hear of the safe arrival of your beautiful baby girl    .  What an eventful beginning, but so glad you're finding your feet.  Perservere with the BFing, it took abou 4 weeks for both H and me to get the hang of it.  Let us know when you're up for meeting up, would love to see you and Imogen   

Realised that I think I lost a week - thought the 16th was this Monday coming!  I'm up for a catch up this Monday if anyone fancies it?  WIll try to check FF's over the weekend to see if anyone can make it.

Sending you all big hugs    
Dxx


----------



## silver6

Congrats Pumpkin!     
Like the others have said, it sounds like you're doing really well with the BFing. It's bl**dy hard (wish they'd mentioned that in the antenatal classes) - I had a shocking time with it in the early days - but it DOES get better. I'm glad I stuck with the BF, because I'm bad for beating myself up about such things, but I did use formula a bit at the start and am doing so again now and I know from kids of friends that even if I'd gone all formula early on, the wee one would have been fine. My best friend formula fed her DD (DC2) from two weeks and you couldn't meet a healthier, brighter wee girl.

I'm away to London from this Sat to the Wed (25th) - would have loved to have met up. Any chance we could do it the week after instead (or aswell?!).

AFM - my wee soul is still a sleep monkey - didn't go down till 10.30pm last night. Am getting more sleep during the night as he tends to only be up once or twice before about 8am and goes back down relatively easily (although we've had a couple of 3am "I'm ready to play now mummy" sessions this week!). He's gone funny with his feeding though - Monday only fed off one side at a time (normally takes both each feed) all morning, yesterday barely took anything between 5am and 5 pm (visit to GP on the back of that - baby fine) and today he's only taken one side at every feed. He's otherwise fine and the HV thinks he may be constipated but he generally only goes once a week anyway (tomorrow is day 7!). When I'm tired and he's screaming while I try to feed him, while also trying to stop the n*pple shield falling off and in public, I wonder what on earth I'm doing and think a return to work might not be a bad thing, but then he smiles at me, or "says" something, or does something new and I wonder how I'll ever be able to leave him at nursery. I absolutely adore him.

Love to everyone,
Jan xx


----------



## younglou

Hello everyone 

Peanuts - I'm up for meeting next week or the following week if that suits better for others. Just let me know a time etc. Would be great to meet everyone.


----------



## Irishlady

Hi   

I would be up for meeting as well - if you'll let me??! It would be lovely to see some familiar faces and meet your wee babies!

Love Dxx


----------



## JSparrow

Hello... I must start posting more on this thread rather than just lurking! 

My wee bear is 7 months today, have no idea where that time went! He is a total joy, makes it all so worth it! 

Nice to see some of the old faces from the ERI board..   

I would be up for a meet, after so much time it would be great to put faces to names..

Pumpkin, I only breastfed for 2 weeks as my nipples were ruined from bad latching. Still makes me shudder to think about the pain (worse than labour!).. Formula worked really well for Charlie so your relaxed approach is just right.

x


----------



## pumpkin-pie

I wrote a huge post and then lost it all   

Would love to meet up, this monday might not be possible for me though as midwife coming at some point in the morning so depends what time she comes, she wants to check her again as she was still a bit jaundiced, she said she would need to go up to RIE to have tests if she isnt better by monday but I think she looks a better colour than she was so hopefully by Monday will be much improved.
Feeding is getting better, going to the b/f clinic tomorrow to get some more help.  Anyway off now for a nap whilst she is fast asleep.  Went for first daytrip out to Dobbies today and got plants and had tea and mars bar cake - yum!! 

Will be lovely to meet up again and to meet some new faces and babies too.


----------



## MinneMouse

Hi !


I'd love to meet you all too and will try to if I can, however 2 hungry boys can be tricky but I'll do what I can.


JSparrow - hello again ! We had the same due date last year. I know what you mean about time flying. We didn't make it until October, so have just celebrated 8 months but it seems like no time since I was pregnant.


Very tired today. 3 meals and 5 milks a day is nearly as tiring for Mum as it is for babies !!


----------



## berry55

Hi Girls, 

iam so sorry i have not been on much!! I am just so tired all the time. 

HUGE CONGRATULATIONS PUMPKIN!!!! i'm so glad everything went well and your little girl is here safe and sound!!

I will try pop on later when the little one is sleeping- i need to catch up on the posts xxxx


----------



## Peanuts

Hi girls
How about we meet up next Monday about 1pm?  I've got the Health Visitor coming for 16wk check at 11am.  Could go for Loopy Lorna's at Chuchhill Theatre or Dobbies for the free parking if that suits better?

I'm not feeling great today, so don't want to meet up tomorrow and pass on all my germs.  Been feeling like I'm coming down with soemthing all weekend, but hoping it won't come to anything!

Pumpkin - hope MW visit tom goes well and your wee poppet is feeling better    

Big hugs to all   
Dxx


----------



## younglou

Sorry to hear you aren't feeling too good peanuts. Hope you feel better soon. Next monday would be good for me and preferably at loopy lornas as I wont have use of our car that day. 

AFM - We are doing well, lo seems to have a permanent cold though poor wee thing, all snuffly but a lot better than she was. Really cant believe how quickly time is flying with her and just love seeing her develop. Her wee cooing and other 'talking' noises just now I find so adorable and amusing. Our flat goes on the market next week so hoping it doesnt take too long to sell. Hope to be in our new place soon just needs more painting done and some white goods bought. 
Looking forward to meeting up and hope everyone is doing well!


----------



## MinneMouse

Hi Ladies,


Would really like to meet you all next week. Can I ask if there is room for me to wheel my pram in ? Its an in-line one so not wide but I can't manage both boys without it! They normally have their main sleep over lunch but I might chance my arm and pick them up at 1 and could be up by about 1.30. If everyone has gone, no worries, I'll just have some cake and coffee....


My two boys are a bit snuffly at the moment too, Younglou. This weather is so horrible we can't even get out for some fresh air. 


Right boys are down so I am off to consult with my friend Annabel Karmel for tonight's tea !!


Have a good Monday.


M
x


----------



## pumpkin-pie

next monday would be great for me and loopy lornas suits me best.  Minnie there is lots of room in the churchill theatre loopy lornas so prams arent an issue.  got on well today with midwife and hv.  she is now a massive 6lb12oz which is great. midwife thinks she is still jaundiced so have to go to rie for bloods tomorrow. didnt get much sleep last night but otherwise all well and loving being a mum


----------



## MinneMouse

Great. I will try to make it along.


Glad to hear Imogen is putting on weight. From my limited knowledge of jaundice I think the smaller babies are more prone to it. My smallest boy was checked every day in hospital and was always borderline, as he fed well though he managed to make it through with no treatment. My bigger boy who spent a we while in neo natal had 12 hours under the lamp though. 


Hopefully see you all on Monday.


M


----------



## silver6

Hi girls,
Is there any chance we could meet earlier - say for brunch (Loopy's opens at 9am - not that I'm suggesting we get there that early)? I have a hospital apt at 2pm and would have to leave at 1.30pm to get there. I can see that there are varying time constraints - maybe we could say 11.30/midday onwards and folk could drop in when they can manage? If not, I'll just have to miss this one. Would really like to meet up with you guys - had to miss my IRL Infertility Gp reunion cos I'm here in London, and although I love the girls from my NCT gp their experience of pre-pregnancy and pregnancy was very different from mine and sometimes I feel a bit outside the gang (esp when they are talking about having number 2   ).
Love
Jan xx


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Earlier would be fine for me


----------



## younglou

I can also do earlier, have nothing else on that day so any time suits!


----------



## MinneMouse

Hi !


I'll have to pass on this meet up I'm afraid. Boys have lunch at about 11.15/11.30 then usually go down for a nap 12.15/12.30. I was hoping to get them down at 12 and get them up by 1 so I could make it there for 1.30.


Not to worry, I'll hopefully get to meet you all soon.


Have a nice cake !


M


----------



## silver6

Minnie - what I was thinking was an earlier start but that it would continue on so there would still be folk there at 1.30. Our NCT meet-ups are like that - we all have different commitments and we'd never meet up if we waited till we could all be somewhere at the exact same time so we tend to agree on a place and a time period and folk drop in and out - that way we all see someone for a chat. Does that sound ok to everyone? It'd be great if noone had to miss out. Minnie, hopefully we might meet, even if I'm heading off with my LO as you head in with yours   .

Love
Jan xx


----------



## Little Wolf

Hi Ladies, 

will try to come along on Monday. Got my NHS antenatal class until 12 but should be ok to make it into town from there. Where best to park? Suggestions?

I'm doing ok, just had a wee fright on Saturday when I had diarrhea (sorry, TMI) and still painful tum 8 hours later, so clinic wanted to check the twins' heartbeats. Got in there for 6:40pm, got seen quickly but then there was staff handover, and 2 emergencies (one in Gynie and one in Triage) so what should have taken us only 30 mins check ended up 3hours!! Scary that there was only 1 doc who was able to scan twins (seems to be specialist stuff!    ). 

Apart from that I'm getting a bit limpy with sore hips/pelvic joints (back) and now started to get sore pupic bone which points toward SPD - which I was hoping not to get. 

Hope to see you all on Monday.

Kat

(sorry, update from work so cannae do personals)


----------



## MinneMouse

Hi ladies,


If some of you are going to still be around at about 1.30 I'd like to meet you all, if not I'm sure there will be other times.


Weirdly I seem to have less time than ever since the boys moved on to solids. Its constant - breakfast then bottle, lunch (2 course) then bottle, afternoon bottle than tea ! No wonder they have beer bellies ! 


Kat - sorry to hear about your scare, you were right to get things checked over though. Not sure how soon they can do them but late in the pregnancy the midwives can put a trace on the baby's HB's by strapping your tummy. Not easy with two but they managed it with me. Bet you are looking forward to finishing up !!


Maybe see some of you on Monday - can you let me know if it is worth me coming over for 1.30 ?


----------



## Little Wolf

Minnie, 

if all's well I'll be coming to the meet and as I'd be making it for most likely 12:30pm I think I definitely manage to stay until 1:30pm at least.  

Maybe if you PM me your mobile number, then I could text you in advance if I'd have to give it a miss due to aches and pains etc? 

Kat


----------



## kittensdtm

Think I'm up for Monday meet up too if I can manage. Very sore these days and have trouble walking (think it's SPD) but will see how I feel on day. I'll PM you my number too Kat as it'd be nice to know if there will be any other bumps there And I'm late for everything so will probably be there early PM as well rather than morning.

Dale xx


----------



## vonnie15

Hi!

Not posted in ages but been lurking a lot, mainly when LO is feeding.  Glad to hear every one is well and its lovely to find out about all the bumps and babies.

Unfortuntately I can't make Monday as have the Docs for 16 week check then baby massage but hopefully will be able to make it next time.

Take care everyone

Vonnir


----------



## JSparrow

Hello! I should be able to make Monday and would be there earlier to get home for Charlie's nap at 1. 

Looking forward to it! Best get back to feeding the little monkey! oh just got sprayed with a mouthful of milk!!

xx


----------



## Little Wolf

kittens - got your pm and will send my mobile number after work.

Now a question for the mums -specially Minnie and any other twin mums lurking... My twins books suggest to pack hospital bag now, just in case. What should I pack, what was useless and what would you have wanted to have but didn't think of or forgot? All those lists published are confusing!!!

Kat


----------



## MinneMouse

Hi Kat,


I'll PM you my mobile number over the weekend. I can never remember it.


Re your bag. I'm sure you have most things covered. I was late in doing it. I thought I was early but in actual fact it was only a week before the boys came. 


Things I wouldn't bother with are - baby wipes (not recommended for new borns (I didn't know!) and frowned upon by the midwives) and breast pads (your milk won't come in straight away so it probably won't be a big deal). Things I would, that I didn't have are cotton wool balls, and size 0 nappies (our boys were both under 5lbs and the size 1 were a bit big). Other than that vests, babygros etc and you'll probably find you'll be back in your own clothes soon too.


A few things which are particular to Simpson's. It is very hot. I traded my slippers for flip flops ! The food is 'mixed' and is served on the dot of 12 and 5 so you might be peckish. I had cereal bars, bananas, crisps etc to keep me going.  


I'll see if I can think of anything else before Monday !


M


----------



## younglou

Hello girls

Was just wondering of those who are planning on going a bit earlier to Loopy Lornas tomorrow if we are meeting in or outside?  Also as I have not met any of you before could you let me know roughly what you/your LO or their buggy looks like.  There is a photo of me on here as my avatar so would really apprectiate it if you see me looking really daft scanning the place for people.      

Look forward to meeting up and I am hoping to stay as long as I can allowing for how Eden is being.


----------



## pumpkin-pie

I am so sorry but I'm not going to be able to make the meet tomorrow    Me and DH have had a stomach bug, its been really bad timing with a little one and tough going, we are both better now but i dont want to run the risk of still being infectious and passing it on to anyone.  Really gutted as was really excited about meeting up with everyone (and showing off Imogen!!).  Hope that we have another meet up soon.  Have a lovely time xx


----------



## MinneMouse

Ladies,


Sorry to be so unreliable. But I didn't realise tomorrow was a Bank Holiday. DH is off so we are planning a wee family day.


Next time definitely.


M


----------



## silver6

Hi Younglou,

Let's meet inside. I'm planning to be there at 11.30, or as near to that as my LO will let me! I have short, dark curly hair, am likely to be wearing jeans and whichever top the wee one hasn't sicked on   and I have a black Mamas & Papas Sola buggy - we're using the pushchair bit rather than the carrycot now although if he's fallen asleep in the carseat, I might put that on the wheels instead (its got black and grey checks). If he's fractious, you'll not miss us as he has the loudest cry of any baby I've met   !

Looking forward to seeing you all tomorrow!

Love
Jan x


----------



## Peanuts

Hi girls
Sorry for being so crap and not making it along on Monday.  Having been having crap sleeps with wee man waking up loads so have been very sleep deprived, so forgot to post to say I couldn't make it along in the end.   

Got a last minute place on a free baby massage course on a Monday afternoon which was fab, would really recommend it if you can find a course near you.

Any advice from mums on how to get bubba to self settle and sleep through the night!!  Or is that the stuff of dreams!!    He goes down to bed ok, but has been waking earlier and earlier for for his feed and then waking up ealier in th emorning thinking its time to get up!  Been swaddling him and using a dummy which seemd to work great up until recently.  Not sure whether its because he's getting out of the swaddle and waking himself up with his arms!  

Hoping you all had a nice time on Monday and hoping we can do it again soon.  Does any other day suit people to meet up, now that Monday afternoons are out for me for a few weeks?

Big hugs
Dxx


----------



## silver6

Clearly I can't give you any advice on self-settling - after Alec's colicky evenings for the first few months he got used to falling asleep exhausted in our arms and still wants that and still fights sleep at bedtime. I think Harris is at the stage Alec was at when he had looked like he might be dropping a feed at night and then suddenly wanted it again - 4 month sleep regression   . I dreamfeed A as late as I can face it (anywhere between 10.30 & 11.30) and then go to bed. He occasionally wakes for a feed around 4.30/5ish, but is starting to be persuaded back to sleep sometimes instead - and then usually goes through to about 7.30. BUT - I have to admit that when he gets restless (anywhere from around 3am onwards, I tend to take him into bed with me) - I know, I know - rod for my own back, but life has been so unsettled and he's about to move house at least 3 times and have an operation and start nursery and I go back to work, so I reckon there's time enough for sleepless nights and controlled crying after we've dealt with all that and he's old enough to understand that just cos we're not there right now it doesn't mean we're not coming back. That has improved both our sleep. I've also got better about naps - I "make" him take a nap in the morning and one in the afternoon and try not to let him sleep after 4pm (sometimes easier said than done). We're also getting into more of a bedtime routine - story, bath, feed in the darkened bedroom, Waybaloo on the computer in the darkened bedroom and he usually drifts off on the bed with me during that and I transfer him to his cot. He often wakes up as I put him into the cot, but then rolls over onto his side and sleeps. Last night he was very chirpy after his 4.30am feed and I despaired of getting him back down, so put the laptop on the bed, lay down on my side with his back to my tummy and put some chilled out music on iTunes and put the visualiser on (the thing on iTunes that makes trippy images move in time to the music). We both drifted off nicely!

That's what (almost) works for us, but every baby's different and I'm sure there's plenty of folk that would be horrified by our techniques!
Good luck!!
Love
Jan xx

PS Hadn't noticed before that Harris was born on my birthday and exactly one month after Alec - fab (definitely 4 months sleep regression then!).


----------



## younglou

Hello girls

*Jan and Kat* - was great to meet you on Monday, look forward to catching up another time.

*Peanuts *- Unfortunately have no words of wisdom for self-settling either but if you find the magic solution let me know as Eden still needs me to sit holding her for around 10/15 mins before I put her in the crib at night after falling asleep with her bottle. During the day she goes to sleep in her pushchair if I rock it, occassionally drifts off herself but rarely. Hope you had fun at baby massage?

R.E other days for meeting up the only days I can't do are Thursdays.

*Pumpkin-pie* - hope you are feeling ok now and settling in well with Imogen.

JSparrow, Vonnie15, MinnieMouse, kittensdtm, berry55, Irishlady and to anyone else I have missed hope you are all well!



xLx


----------



## MinneMouse

Hi Ladies,


Hope you are all well. So sorry I missed you on Monday. Next time - hopefully!


Peanuts - not too many words of wisdom on settling. Although one thing I read or someone told me was that once your baby is 6 months they should be sleeping through. I found this gave me some confidence to start 'planning things'. DS1 has been a fab wee sleeper since the word go, however his brother not so much and started wakening earlier and earlier around 4/5 months. We fed him and he usually nodded off. However, he sometimes didn't ! I was chatting to one of my NCT girls and she had a really bad sleeper (an hour at a time) and eventually the only thing that worked was controlled crying. So once we hit 6/7 months we tried this and after one night he was sorted ! Last week we dropped the dream feed and they have both slept 7-7 since ! So we are clawing back that sleep. Your LO is probably too small for controlled crying just yet. I have to say though that all babies seem so different. My two have the same environments and act very differently. I think the usual routine things help too. Story, mobile etc etc


Kat- how are you doing ? Still working ? You'll be hating this heat ! I know how I felt last year. I was a walking oven! 


Pumpkin-pie - hope you are feeling better. I had a really bad gastro bug a few months back and have been an obsessive hand washer ever since! Never want to feel like that again with the nippers around....


Jan - hope we Alec is doing ok. You are exactly right about all babies being different. There is nothing worse than someone telling you or should I say 'suggesting' you aren't doing it 'right'. I'm still toying with the idea of selling baby t-shirts with 'Sod Gina' written on the front as a wee money spinner....not sure where I would stand legally though !


We're off on hols tomorrow. Not going far but I am sure the car will be groaning ! Hopefully the weather will stick around for us.


Have a good weekend.


M


----------



## Little Wolf

Hi there,

*Jan: *Nice to see you again - even between if it was just a quick hug between me arriving and you leaving! 

*Louise: *Nice to finally meet you. And your wee one was just absolutely fab and quiet ... can only hope my 2 will be the same in the early months!! 

As for next meet ups - I'm going to have my last 3 working days next week Tuesday to Thursday and then that's me on maternity leave (which in my terms means I'm doing that for 5 years or so - just a temp with Reed). So after that I can do any days after that apart from Fridays (got my twin club group then).

I'm doing ok, just hoping that Monday's 28 week scan will show that the lower placenta has moved up so I can get a support belt/brace for the pelvic girdle pain, specially as I now get symphysis pubis pain (intermittently but get it), too. Seems to be 360 degrees now (beforehand it was just left back of the sacroiliac joint). And I'm getting cramps from time to time during the night when shifting, but that's part of the package. 

28 + 3 today - amazing how quickly that got around!! 

Hope everyone is doing well.

Kat


----------



## Peanuts

Hi girls

Thanks for all your words of wisdom on sleep routines and settling - as you say all our bubba's are different and all do their own wee thing!  Wee monkeys!    Its definitely a case of whatever works and keeps us sane and getting some sleep is good for me!

Jan - yep, definitely sleep regression!  He was such a good sleeper from the start only up once in the night for a feed, but I think being moved about between my mums for a week and the the inlaws for 2 weeks and then back home after building work didn't help.  So you have my sympathies with all the moving your going to have to do soon    .  Will A need a general anesthetic for his op?  Really hoping it all goes well and your wee soldier copes all right with everything    .

Minnie - had considered controlled crying after a friend said it was the best thing she'd done, but just think DS is too wee for that yet and I'm not strong enough!  Might think about it again after 6 months. Well done on getting them both to sleep through from 7-7, must be an amazing feeling!     I'd buy a Gina T-shirt!   

Well we seem to have gotten over a hurdle with him, he's still waking once or twice in the night but now settling much quicker.  Have been doing a dreamfeed so think thats helping and he's eating more through the day.

Wee man has got up from his nap so better go, but will try to get back on later!
Dxx


----------



## Peanuts

Hi girls

Think DS must have heard me type that last sentence that we'd gotten over a hurdle with him!  Had another bad night - screamed for about an hour at 3.30am!

He goes down great at about 7-7.30pm, then doing a fream feed before we go to bed, in the hope that it'll keep him going all night!  Waking about 2 when I can usually settle him quickly, but then wakes about 3 or 4 and wants fed, but then can take ages to settle and last night wouldn't settle at all!  Then sometimes sleeps til 7am but seems to like waking at 6am at the minute!

Hoping we get on better tonight! 

Minnie - have a fab holiday!    Must be lots of fun with 2 bubba's!   

Kat - yeah, congrats on being on mat leave, now make sure you're getting plenty of rest and relaxing before the twins arrival.    Hope the pelvic pain calms down now you're finished up.  So what are the plans for the big day?  Will you need a section if placenta's don't move?  

Pumpkin - hope you and DH are feeling better    

Younglou - thats what I used to do with DS, sit and hold him until he fell asleep, but meant that everytime he woke I'd have to do the same and then he started to fight it!  Worked for us at the time, but not as he got older and more in control of his arms and legs!

Jan - got a bedtime routine going of bath, bottle, lullabies and bed.  And managing much better naps around a 4 hourly feeding cycle, so daytimes are mostly sorted - which made me hope that the nights would sort themselves out by now!!  Heading home to my folks at the end of the month, so thinking about getting him in his cot in his own room when we get back, hoping the extra room and quiteness will help settle him!   

Big hugs to Berry, Vonnie, Irishlady, Elinor, Kitten, and anyone I've forgotten    
Dxx


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Hello
just a quick post. Hope everyone is well.  We are doing great.  Imogen is feeding well and last week was up to 7lb15oz.  Am now just breastfeeding, using nipple shields although I can get her to latch on at times without them but the other day she kept coming on and off and ended up bruising me so back to using shields until it heals!    She is feeding around every 3 hours although at times it can be 1 or 2 hours so life is a bit unpredictable.  Otherwise she is a very happy contented little baby.  She is much more alert and loves staring at your face, havent had a smile yet but think it could be soon!

Would love to do a meet up with people soon as I missed the last one.

hi to everyone xx


----------



## MinneMouse

Hi Ladies,


How are you all ? We had a lovely week away. I can't believe small people need so much stuff. Even with the roofbox we had to leave some things behind ! It was nice to get away and the change of scene really was good. My Mum had cooked a lot of food for the freezer for the LOs and was laundry woman extrordinaire! Not sure how I managed to come back with so much washing when Mum was doing batches of it every day. DH was impressed - even his boxers were ironed!


Pumpkin - good to hear things are going well with the feeding. You are in for something special with that first smile. I think mine was about 8/9 weeks but was probably a bit later as my boys were a month early. It will make your heart oveflow.


Peanuts - mmmm looks like your wee one has been reading Mummy's internet posts ! Not sure what to recommend. Is he teething maybe ? What type of crying is it ?


Little Wolf - you'll be so glad to get finished at work. I finished at 29 weeks, so about exactly the same. Its nice to put your feet up and organise those last wee things. I had about 6/7 weeks before life changed for ever. Hope your pain isn't too bad. I wasn't too bad, in fact people were amazed how mobile I was. The day before I had someone round for lunch and they couldn't believe I was so agile ! I did get sore sleeping though. I put a folded up duvet under the sheet and that made the bed softer and I wasn't so sore. OK I still had a bladder of a toddler by that stage but at least I could sleep even if not for long.


Younglou, Silver, JSparrow, Vonnie and Kitten.....hope you are all doing well with bumps or babes....


Minnie
x


----------



## Little Wolf

Hi Ladies,

hope you're all doing well.

Last day at work was good, nice to have that finished off, but feeling sad really as I liked my new section. Still trying to get the maternity pay sorted though. Seems to be a bit difficult with Reed, even though they got the request end of April!!!

As for the heat recently (well... not last week!!  ) - we've got our tower fan in the bedroom now, so that helps. Unfortunately can't leave it on during due to noise!

Pain is bearable, just realised that I have to move positions/chairs/bed etc regularly. SPD is still very infrequent, really only when I sit in my favourite yoga position! 

*Minnie/Peanuts: *After my appointment last Friday my open-minded birth plan (i.e. NO PLAN, just do what you need to do to keep both twins and me healthy) has radically changed. Due to me already having a "Grade 3 Throat - very difficult intubation" (or like Dr Ros Burns said on Friday "Nearly impossible to intubate and if so, use the whole magic tools you have!" - She's the one who diagnosed me in the first place at laparoscopy III ) I'm now got a "Grade 4" - definitely impossible to intubate under GA. Don't have the medical notes here yet to go further into it, but that's about the gist.

I also have a slight scoliosis, which could make a "happydural" (epidural) difficult, but Ros found some space where it could go.

Result from the appointment which included a consultation with Dr Shona (don't know the surname, one of the docs at Twins Clinic) the plan will be planned c-section even if placenta moves up (due to my intubation problems). It also involves an awake fibreoptic intubation and a dual epidural (to numb both lower section and front where they would cut for the c-section). It's quite scary really, specially getting told that the maternal health is more important than the foetal health. Suppose they just give all the info like they give you all the info when you have a GA at other operations, but still - while we're aware that birth could be difficult for either one or both twins, you don't really think about the risks for yourself.

All in all it's safer for all of us though. Planned section would be at week 38, but the intubation (just in case I think) will be part of the plan now anyway. Just as they don't have enough time to intubate me normally (you get longer for GA than the fibreoptic one).

We're still going to have another appointment with the anaesthetist (there's only 3 out of 10 of them who can do the awake fibreoptic intubation! One of them being one of the Germans whom I may have met at EFREC or during my laparoscopies - that would be funny!) as DH wasn't there for the appointment on Friday - we didn't really think that my intubation could cause a problem and that it only would have been a confirmation of epidural procedure!!

Will keep you updated. Girls (well.. twin 1 was scanned as a girl again - she's lying in birthing position now, nicely cephalic, while twin 2 was unco-operative for scans, she's breach and facing my back) are doing fine, twin 1 growing in line with average singletons (huh!) and twin 2 being slightly above (HELP!  ). I'm doing ok apart from pain from time to time (warm wheat packs are a big help) and heartburn.

Anyone had c-section or even that awake fibreoptic intubation?

Else - got sad news yesterday, one of our ex Junior players died the weekend. Somehow my body decided NOT to take that in, a reaction I call "pregnancy bubble" (had the same situation when my mum told me that they had to reverse her healed tracheotomy early April!). Weird thing, and feels somewhat wrong, as if I don't have any feelings for other people (yet crying at stupid TV programs seems to be normal!!!  ).

Speak soon - any plans for Loopy Lornas yet?

Kat

PS: Minnie, I think the roofbox will be another purchase for us sometime...


----------



## MinneMouse

Hi Little Wolf,


Hopefully I can offer a wee bit of reassurance. I had a c-section and it was all fine. I felt very relaxed and in safe hands. The team were assembled very quickly (mine was not a planned one) and it was all good. Well, not all of it ( I was sick due to some of the drugs!!), but the parts that mattered !


I had a vague chat with Dr Shona at about 34 weeks she seemed keen to go down the c-section route due to my age (unlikely to have further pregnancies - in fact I know I won't) and it being a twin pregnancy. We did chat about natural delivery and she said more than half twins were delivered naturally at Simpsons. Anyway, I went away to have a think. Like you the health and safe delivery of the twins was to come first but I wasn't sure I wanted to be rail roaded in to a section. Anyway, I was due back at 36 weeks and was to make my mind up then.


However, I then went in to labour at 35 weeks. I saw a Dr and then one of the twin Drs very quickly. Everything was progressing ok and the trace on both babies was fine but it kept niggling in the back of my mind that they always mentioned twin 2 can be tricky to deliver. They said I could labour a while if I wanted and didn't push me in to anything but I/we decided to go ahead. I was in theatre in no time and my baby boys were delivered by lunchtime. I was impressed by the care and understanding and basically not being pushed around. 


Hope that helps a bit. The recovery was good. By the time I got home (a week) I felt pretty good altough I still had to take it easy. Easier said than done with one baby at home and another one in SCBU !


My two measured over average until the last scan or two and then they sort of went back to normal. Not sure why that happens but they said it was common.


I should be up for a Loopy meet up soon. I meet my NCT lot on a Wednesday but most other days are ok.


M


----------



## younglou

Hello girls

Sorry I've not posted for a bit, it has been a mad week or so! We moved to our new house at the weekend so you imagine everything is upside down and we aren't online yet so I either check here on my phone or use my sisters PC.

*Little wolf* - Wow that seems quite a lot to take in but I guess on the plus side you will be will prepared for what is going to happen and know that you will be well looked after. Enjoy your time off between now and the babies coming and hopefully you get some rest/pain free time to 'enjoy' the rest of your pregnancy.

*pumpkin-pie* - sounds like you and Imogen are doing fab! I remember feeling so proud when my LO did her first smile and everyone now just makes me melt, especially the ones I get when I go and get her up in the morning and she kicks in excitement too!

*Peanuts* - Sorry to hear LO is being unsettled at night! Do you think he needs weaning? I know the DOH recommend 6 months for this but I know so many people that haven't waited this long.

Hello to everyone else, better go as LO is getting frustrated with me! 

Hope to meet up again soon.


----------



## eclaire

Hello everyone   
Apologies as I read a lot but never get round to posting    Looking for some advice and hoping some of you here can help. I've lost a bit of faith in ERI recently and so we are thinking of trying elsewhere, so I've asked for the relevant forms to request our notes. Does anybody know how long the whole process takes? I am feeling more than a little impatient with yet another birthday looming and over a year since we started back on this whole treatment rollercoaster   
Thanks,
Elaine


----------



## Little Wolf

Hi Elaine, 

sorry, I cannot help you with that, but I know that Peanuts & Silver went to other places after EFREC. 


Now a question from me .... 

We got lots of baby clothing from friends & colleagues (new and second hand) - question now is: To Wash or not to Wash? I would assume wash them all, if so - any preferred washing powder? Softener or not? 

GEESH, I'm SO not ready to become a mum!!!  

Hope you all are doing well. 

Kat

PS: Now got anaemic, so am on iron tablets plus Fybogel again. Several people already said they're surprised I managed this long with twin pregnancy before needing the supplements on top of the Pregnacare tabs. It would explain dizzyness, increased tiredness and the being out of breath the last month!!


----------



## MinneMouse

Hi Kat,


You probably don't need to wash the clothes. I wasn't sure with ours but one of my friends who is a Mum of 4 said unless there is a skin problem they will be fine. The will be in the wash quick enough anyway and then you should use non bio. We use Fairy and it seems good. DS1 has a wee bit of dry skin and when we used an own brand non bio it seemed a bit worse....


I was anaemic too Kat. I had a few fainting episodes around about 25 weeks (very embarrassing ending up laid out on my boss's white leather sofa....but that is a whole different story !). I think most twin Mum's end up on iron tablets. They aren't very nice, made me feel a bit sick. I ended up just taking 2 a day. The doc said it was fine as my blood count was by this point normal.


You will notice a difference soon. 


Eclaire - we moved to GCRM. I just phoned up and asked for my notes. I was quite brazen about it. I think they asked if I was going to another clinic and I said I didn't know. Not a complete porky but close ! The came quite quickly. What I would say though is that GCRM didn't really do much with them and re-checked us both. That said we had only had one cycle at ERI so maybe there wasn't much to be said. I can't recommend GCRM enough. We used them before the satellite clinic opened over here and I do not regret those M8 miles at all !


----------



## eclaire

*MinnieMouse* - thank you so much for your reply  I have become a bit confused with it all as yesterday I requested the notes and was told we would have copious forms to fill in to get them, and today spoke to a different Nurse who said we just needed to send a letter signed by both of us to obtain them. I have found the Nurses wonderful throughout our time there (aside from a less than sympathetic response to my second miscarriage) but really worry about the lack of consistent medical input and limited number of embryologists at present. We have committed so much emotionally, physically and financially now that I really feel it's time to move on. Hope all is going well with you and your little ones and thank you for taking he time to respond  
*Kat *- I totally agree with MinnieMouse, after foolishly spending hours washing and drying everything meticulously initially, I quickly dropped that after the wee manny was born as it was just so much extra work. We also use Fairy non-bio and have used Persil non-bio too, but prefer Fairy. Also use sensitive brands of fabric softener. 
Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## MinneMouse

Elaine - my memory isn't what it once was. Bad case of baby brain. But your post made me remember. We did send a letter signed by both of us. We then had a call from someone from records who asked whether we were changing clinic.....It probably shouldn't be long. We moved for various reasons. We only had one embryo and were told it would likely be the same. We also were keen to get going ago and at that time it was going to be 6/7 months to start again. We were self funding so were willing to look around. I was recommended GCRM by my acupuncturist and it actually ended up being cheaper than ERI for us. PM me if you need any GCRM info.


My baby boys are 9 months old today !!! I can't believe it. It seems like yesterday I was being wheeled through hospital with my two wee bundles cuddled in beside me....


Talking of which sounds like morning nap is over.........


M
xx


----------



## Peanuts

Hi girls

Wee man seems to be starting to behave himself again, but I know as soon as I type this he'll be up screaming!!  Hoping to move him to his own room when we get back from my folks at the beginning of July and then think about weaning there too.  Don't think he's quite ready yet, but not far off - just seems like a whole new level of things to be worrying about!!    

Elaine - we got our notes quickly after sending a letter signed by both of us, but go through everything and make sure you've got copies, I still think we're missing a few things.  I think you need to fill in lots of forms if you need to transfer embies to another clinic.  We got immune treatment elsewhere but still went through our cycle at ERI.  Although might think about GCRM when/if we think about using our frosties at some point in the future.  I know what you mean about the care at ERI, got on great with most of the nurses, but never felt the same about the Drs.

Pumpkin - so glad to hear that LO is settling down and you're getting intot he swing of breastfeeding - its such a special experience if you can get into it.  First smiles are just heart melting!!     Won't be long, usually about 6 weeks or so.  Keep camera handy -although LO always stopped smiling as soon as the camera came out!!  

Kat - wow, what a plan, but glad you've got something in place.  From listening to friends that have had sections, its a much smoother process and easier recovery if its a planned section rather than an emergency one.  It must be amazing to know when you'll meet your twinnies!!  Hope you're taking it easy and making sure you're getting plenty of naps as you'll be busy soon!  I did wash all the new clothes I bought, plus the ones friends gave me - but think it was to give me something to do in the last few weeks waiting for bubba to arrive.  Again, used Fairy no-bio and the softener, but use whatever brand you like, but they recommend to use non-bio.

Younglou - wow, glad the house move has gone well and I'm sure you'll be settled in soon.  And back connected to the internet soon!  

Minnie - glad you had a fab holiday - can't beleive how much stuff I manage to take home to my folks for LO and how much washing I seem to come back with, even though mum does lots of washing while I'm there!  Happy 9 months birthday to your boys!!   

I'm hectic next week and on holidays the following week but would love to meet up when I get back - week beginning 4th July.  Most days suits apart from Tues mornings.  What do you think?

Have a fab weekend   
Dxx


----------



## silver6

Hi,
A quickie as we're in the pack and panic stage of getting ready to move. The week beginning 4th July would be great for me - can do Tuesdays, Wednesdays and Friday afternoons. Would love to meet up with folk. Wee Alec will be 6 months by then - can't quite believe it. Going to sleep is still hard going, but he's a happier chappy now that the colic has passed and is showing signs of maybe sitting up someday soon but still HATES tummy time   !
Love
Jan xx


----------



## Little Wolf

Hi there,

Am amazed at all you ladies who are moving so close after birth. We've "only" got to move 1 complete room to another room to get the nursery done, plus do a major declutter in the master bedroom, and that's already giving me the panic as 7 weeks max don't sound that much anymore!!!  Really have to stop procrastinating and tidy bit by bit when I can.

Anyway ... on my to-do-list for this week is *PACK HOSPITAL BAG!*

I know that it's *best to split that into 3 - one for Labour, one for hospital stay and one for the twinsies. *Does RIE provide towels for shower or best to bring your own? 

*Katerina* (not sure if you still read here or just the other board), *Minnie* - any suggestions what to pack? *
Anyone who had a c-section* - your input would be much appreciated, too.

First batch of baby wash put on but just the stuff that was already open (won't open the packaged stuff until they are born and I know if we need that size at all) and if someone could switch the waterworks off up there that would be much appreciated!!!

Going out for a meal tonight with friends we haven't really seen since their wedding about 2-3 years ago, but they're pregnant too, I believe about 4-6 weeks behind me, and somehow that works like a bonding thing.  Nando's .... never been, but always fancied it.

Ok ... so if I could get some suggestions regarding the hospital bags asap, that would be great. 

Thanks in advance!!

Kat


----------



## pumpkin-pie

quick post as need to go change a nappy by the sounds of things 
little wolf - RIe provide towels so you dont need them, you do need cotton wool and nappies for baby though, i took some wipes as well I think someone here recommended them for some of the really horrible meconium poos!  Take maternity pads too.  I didnt use half the stuff in my labour bag as everything happened so quickly. 

imogen is now 6 weeks old and up to 9lb 3oz.  doing well but last few days very grizzly esp in evening not sure if its colic or a growth spurt.  Had a check today and has slight clicky hip so got to go to sick kids to get it checked.

otherwise loving life as a mummy, frequenting loopy lornas and made it to baby and toddler group last week.  look forward to meeting soon xx


----------



## eclaire

Hope everyone is doing well and surviving the dreich weather  
*Dawn* - thanks so much for your feedback  Hope all is going well for you and your wee man. It seems ERI have introduced a form for requesting notes, which still hasn't turned up in the post so I fronted up Monday to collect one and just need to return it now, but probably not my post given their one hasn't arrived here that way yet  Thanks to both you and MinnieMouse for info about GCRM, who we did consider but we have made an initial appointment at Shawfair with the Consultant who did our ET for our wee manny  I am doubtless making a very emotionally charged decision but the embryologist who did everything for that ICSI cycle works there, as do Dr. Menezes, Dr. Thong and now Dr. Raja, so we are going along to see what we think.
Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## Little Wolf

Hi Ladies,

seen the anaesthetist again today (and suddenly had a full "Green Lantern Corps" of anaesthetists there, too. 

Update for now - 38 weeks too optimistic as it's more likely for me to go into labour naturally. So planned C-section is now booked for 27 July.

Now we just hope that the placenta will move up, as that dictates whether I'm "just" going with the combined epidural, i.e. will be awake for section, or if I need the fibreoptic intubation.

*THAT MEANS WE ONLY HAVE 5 WEEKS TO GO NOW!!! And the house is not really ready yet.

Definitely desperate for tips on the hospital bags now! 

*Hope you're all doing ok.*Kat*


----------



## MinneMouse

Wow Kat ! You must be so excited ! Only 5 weeks !


I was 35 + 3 when I went in to labour and my boys were not a bad weight for effectively a month early. So your two should be a wee bit bigger if I've got my dates right.


Re your bag. I was quite relaxed about it. Nothing extra for twins just a few more outfits and maybe some wee cardigans and hats as although it is July and it is roasting in the hospital as they are tiny they will want them wrapped up well. Socks too if you can get small ones. I would suggest Asda for disposable 'pants'. They were really soft paper ones and come right over your c-sect scar. Not very attractive I'll grant you but it will be the last thing on your mind!!


Will your DH be spending all day with you at the hospital ? If so he'll be able to turn around some of the washing and bring more clean stuff back for you. I found after a day or two I was glad to get in to my own clothes again rather than my nighty too. Makes you feel less an invalid!


Is it not amazing how quickly a pregnancy goes in ? I suppose with twins it is often 8 months rather than 9 but even so it flies in ! 


They are a good team there. I hope you are able to be awake during the c-section. I know it is not the same as natural delivery but I was so glad to hear them cry for the first time and see them so soon.


Right best get on. Lentil puree to be mashed. Where would I be without Annabel Karmel ??!


Hi - to all the other ladies !!


M
x


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Hi everyone
hope you are all well.  All is going well here.  Imogen is now 7 weeks old!  At last weight last week was 9lb 3oz.  Feeding well, seems to be a bit colicky in the evening so have bought some infacol to try.  Shes started smiling, which is so sweet and generally a very good baby.  Hope everyone else is doing ok, Kat you must be so excited, not long now!!

Jan - I saw you on Sunday at the dedication service, was hoping that I would have been able to speak to you later at the house but i dont think you were there.

Anyway must go, its 9.20am and she is sleeping so must take the opportunity to go get washed and dressed!  We need to organise a meet up soon, i think we had thought some time in July, which amazingly is almost upon us!!
xxx


----------



## Little Wolf

Hi Pumpkin, 

mmmh... it's 25% being excited, 25% being scared by the whole procedure and 50% WORRIED about the timeframe to get the house more or less ready for the wee ones!! 

Don't tell me it's not long now ... it's really scary how time flies (ok, with 4 weeks being taken off the full 40 weeks - which barely happens for twins mums - due to section!)!! ;   

Just trying to fit everything in really. Feels quite a Maelstrom!

Hope all of you are doing well. 

Hugs, 
Kat


----------



## MinneMouse

Ah Kat ! The thing is no matter how long you have you'll never be ready ! Another 6 months and you would still feel the same.


I didn't get any warning. Had lunch with a friend and then watched the pope visiting Edinburgh / Glasgow on the tv. Funnily enough my Mum phoned and said I hope all the excitement in Edinburgh (Pope visit!) hasn't put you in labour. Oh how we laughed.....a few hours later I was !! 


I know it isn't quite the same but the basic c-section is fine. They are very good and you can even take your choice of music! The theatre manager asked us what we wanted as he had stacks of Cds but I was beyond caring   . So our boys arrived to Foreigner !! Will they ever forgive us !


Just relax and enjoy your last few weeks of mum-to-be time. It really is very special isn't it ? I have often thought of stuff my two up my jumper to see what it feels like ! I bit big now I think !


Pumpkin/Peanuts/Younglou/Silver - I would be up for a meet up most days. I have something on on Weds but that's about it. I'm going to try Book Bug next week on Thursday to see what it is like but given it is run all over Edinburgh I'm sure I could miss it and find another one.


Minnie
xx


----------



## elinor

Afternoon all

sorry I've not been posting for a while - demands of single parenthood.... Actually, Jacob is a calm and contented baby most of the time, just struggling with getting into regular routines (and therefore sleep-deprived). LOVING motherhood, and hoping to be able to meet up with some of you soon.

Little Wolf - I advise lots of snackage in hospital bags - cereal bars etc (with choc chips!) since meals are 7.45am, 12.15 and 5.30 - with a possible biscuit after evening visiting, but basically best part of 14 hrs with nothing unless you have packed it - and you will be awake regularly for feeds as much during the night as during the day. Dried fruit also recommended - getting five a day fruit and veg was tough unless people had brought you in stuff, and high fibre things (apricots, prunes) were needed.... For labour, one thing I remember as useful (loads was instantly forgettable!) was a small spray - bottle 69p from superdrug - filled with mainly water but a bit of my fave essential oils. Give it a shake, give it a squirt and it is cooling, smells nice (and not 'hospital') and even just as a distraction was nice to have. I used citrus oil. My birth partner and the midwife also had a scoosh - so useful all round when you're getting hot and bothered.

Now going to do a bit of a 'me' post: Jacob and I (under my real name - Nicola) are in the Daily Record today! I agreed to be interviewed (GCRM got in touch) mainly because of the donor issue - to raise the profile, and also because there are donor shortages across the UK, but especially in Scotland. They didn't mention that at all, although the article is generally positive and does at least get the message out there that this is one way to make a family, but now the Scottish Daily Mail is apparently going to run with it tomorrow, since there has been some case down south of a single woman getting IVF treatment on the NHS... I worry what they will write. And I have agreed to take part in a phone in on Radio Scotland talking about single women and fertility treatment tomorrow morning.... provided his lordship lets me... Hopefully it will all blow over by the weekend, but if anyone is listening in the morning and wants to phone in with positive comments about IVF treatment, or single parent families, feel free! Not sure what I think about free treatment on the NHS - my donor insemination was NHS and nearly free (had to pay a couple of times for the sperm, can't remember why), but the rest was entirely self funded. I just wish that the NHS was clear, fair and the same for everyone whatever area you are from. In some ways I am happy for treatment to have a cost, but if the NHS isn't going to fund it I think they should do investigations (free) for everyone and provide impartial, clear and accurate information - again, for everyone. It would be lovely if they could provide unlimited free cycles of treatment, but that's not the world we live in.  

Better go - looks like naptime is over

love to all
Elinor xx


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Quick message, nice to hear from you "Elinor", had to google to find it but your story is here - 
http://www.dailyrecord.co.uk/life/women/2011/07/05/he-s-all-mine-the-amazing-story-of-how-one-woman-overcame-heartache-to-conceive-her-baby-86908-23248952/
that first photo of you and jacob is so lovelyxxx Glad all is going well, he is such a cutie!!


----------



## kittensdtm

Thanks for posting the link to the article Pumpkin-pie.

Elinor - well done and thank you for being so brave as to tell your story to the country. It is very difficult because people who have not been there can be so critical of whether it's right. But if it brings so much happiness and as you say, you paid for most of it yourself, then what can be wrong with it? I do wish we had been in the position to have self-funded but we just weren't and I will be eternally grateful to the NHS for changing our lives for ever and for giving me a reason to keep on living. That sounds rather dramatic I know, but childlessness is one of the worst things in the world when you feel born to be a mother-I'm sure you can agree. Jacob is a beautiful boy, so happy that you got your special little gem in the end! Good luck for the radio broadcast tomorrow morning.

Kat - can't quite believe you will get your little ones ahead of me. I'm slightly jealous lol. I know you must be so anxious and yet excited. I'm sure it'll all go very smoothly, being so well planned in advance. Hope you can manage to relax and look forward to the big day. Can't wait to hear your news.

Hi to everyone else. A meet up would be lovely in next few weeks if it happens. I struggle to get out some days and have been in hospital overnight on two occassions in past 3 weeks but I'll be there on the day if I'm feeling ok. Hope everyone else is well.

Kittens xox


----------



## MinneMouse

Hello,


Elinor - beautiful pics of you and Jacob. And such a positive thing to share your journey. Good luck with tomorrow. IF still seems to bring out the worst (and thankfully best!) in some people and the sooner people have some idea of the real stories the better. Other than a few tests before we were diagnosed with IF we paid for every penny ourselves. Some will argue of course that the ante natal care, birth and post natal care I received, particularly with twins is a cost they have had to bare. But it isn't something I keep myself awake at night worrying about !   


Kittens - sorry to hear you have been in hospital. I spent one night in a few days before I went in to labour. I remember feeling very sorry for myself. Couldn't sleep (at home I had loads of pillows etc) and felt very teary. One of the girls in the ward kept going out for a smoke dragging her drip with her, so I heard her rattling away all night ! Its SO much better being in with your baby. I ended up back in the same ward with the same midwives with my two bundles but managed my own room.


I'm up for a meet up most afternoons.....


Kat - I hope you are ok and haven't had any surprise early arrivals......


I met friends in the Botanics today. One of my favourite things is going to the loo (will not literally!) and seeing my wee munchkins sitting waiting for me in the distance. I still can't believe those wee babies are mine. Obviously they are the most handsome boys ever....


Anyway, hope to see some of you soon.


M
xx


----------



## silver6

A quickie from me as usual - Alec will be 6 months tomorrow and we still don't really have a routine, but I go back to work in just over a month, so we'll be forced into one at that point.

We were also approached to do the Daily Record story but DH didn't want real name or identifiable photos out there and they wouldn't do it without that   - BUT we may well be in the Sunday Post this week under subtley changed names and with a photo of Alec (and possibly one of our wedding photos where we're kissing and you can't really see our faces   ). It's also about the donor thing - and spookily I said almost exactly the same as Elinor/Nicola about the blueprint/material thought.

Definitely up for a meet - can do Monday next week, but wee A goes in for his hernia op on Tuesday morning and will be in till Wednesday (all being well we should get out on Wed). Not looking forward to that AT ALL - can't bear the thought of a) the fasting, b) the anaesthetic and c) the pain after the op. Can't imagine having to hand him over and leave him   . He has his taster week at nursery the first week of August and I start back at work on the 15th. Will be off on Wednesdays and keen to meet up with folk.

Kat - will give you all my maternity tips when we meet up (such as they are!) - looking forward to it and have Moses basket all ready for you.
Kittens - so sorry to hear you've been in hospital - hope you are ok   .

Off to finally have some dinner - we ate at 10.30pm last night   !

Love
Jan xx


----------



## silver6

Hi guys,

For anyone as lacking in confidence as I am on weaning and cooking for weaning, I discovered one of these combined steamer/blender things going on Amazon at a far more reasonable price than usual. It's not something I wanted to buy second had off ebay or gumtree (food hygiene, not being able to return it if it didn't work etc), but they're pretty pricey new. I checked posting guidelines (didn't want to break any rules about selling/advertising - not that I have any shares in either Amazon or Philips- if only  !) and couldn't find anything to say I couldn't post a link .
http://www.amazon.co.uk/gp/product/B003MAJ5OC/ref=oss_product

Love
Jan xx


----------



## MinneMouse

Hi Jan,


You've probably already been given heaps of advice on cooking for weaning but I bought Anabel Karmels' Weaning book. I'm not the best cook in the world but I have to say it has been fab and his given me lots of confidence. I now don't worry about following the recipes to the letter and just chuck extra veg in or different ones etc. When you reach Stage 2 the recipes are really quite tasty and easy. My boys have had fish, chicken and red meat and so far have loved it all. I had a disaster with breast feeding and whilst I know it isn't the same this has made me feel a bit better that I am able to cook nice food for them.


Hope Alex enjoys his grub !


M


----------



## berry55

Hi girls,

Iam so sorry i have not been on FF at all recently... well pretty much the past 5  months!! Baby is taking up all of my time! i just dont have any time for anyting but him! lol We are weaning now too and i bought the advent stemer/blender and its brill!!! finally came off bf (well still one feed b4 bed) as baby is now starting to teethe and he really bites down hard and it was pretty sore. Baby had now broke out in a lot of Eczema and its really upsetting me as i can see its itching him. he trys to rub his face on anything he can get a hold of. i feel so bad. Taken him to the gp twice about it and they have given him epaderm but it seams to make it more red. So i am waiting on a new cream (should get it tomorrow) not sure of the name. Has anybody had these problems with baby? I will be back on later once baby is sleeping so i can catch up properly  and do some Personals. 

Berry xxx


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Hi Berry, nice to hear from you again.  I know a lot of people recommend Aveeno cream for eczema and other skin problems.

Jan- hope everything goes well for Alec, will be thinking of you both xx


----------



## silver6

Thanks Dawn - he's fine, thank goodness!

Bizarrely, not only did they not find a hernia in my wee boy, the four-year-old in the bed next to him who was in for the same operation _also_ did not have a hernia. It was phantom hernia day at Sick Kids. When the nurse told me that the surgeon hadn't found anything wrong, I felt SO guilty - we had put him through all that for no reason. However, after some thought and discussion, I realised that there was nothing else we could have done - there _was_ a lump there that came and went quickly, a GP _did_ say she felt something that indicated that a hernia was the reason, ing.uinal hernias _don't_ fix themselves so what else could anyone have done - for the doctors and for us, the only sensible, safe thing to do in those circumstances is to check it out. Thankfully, the operation was done laparoscopically, so all he had was one tiny incision at his belly button where they popped the tiny camera in. Of course, the poor soul had had gas and the equivalent of an epidural - which I wish we could have spared him - but he has recovered really well.

I have to say that the staff at Sick Kids were FANTASTIC! They're clearly overworked and understaffed, but everyone was so kind and helpful and it made the whole day much more bearable than it would otherwise have been.

I couldn't believe it when I heard the surgeon tell the family next to us that their son did not have a hernia either, though. I didn't know whether to be relieved that we weren't the only ones with imaginary lumps or to be worried about the surgeon's eyesight! The other wee boy is older and had had a double hernia at birth (which was corrected with surgery), so his family knew exactly what to look for (unlike us novice parents). His mother was stunned - we spoke afterwards and apparently her son's "hernia" pops out quite often and gives him pain. Both of us are to keep an eye on our sons for the next 6 weeks, take a photo of the "hernia" if it pops out and go back for a follow-up appointment. I'm fairly sure we won't see ours again - we only saw it once before. One of the more junior doctors suggested that Alec's lump might have been a hydrocele, which _can_ self-correct, so maybe that's the answer. All I know, is that I'm very relieved that he came through OK - but still keeping a close eye on him for post-op problems (primarily infection etc) and not feeling complacent.

Our losses and the time it has taken us to have our wee boy definitely mean that we do not take him for granted!
Love to all of you and your wee ones1 Keen to have another meet up before I go back to work and wee one starts nursery (taster week is first week of August!).
Jan xx


----------



## younglou

girls!

Well thats me finally got the broadband sorted in our new house!  Have been trying to keep checking on my phone but is so much easier to reply on the PC.
We are settling in well, still a few things to sort out but will get there.  I have also started a baby signing class with LO which she seems to enjoy and is a great social thing for me too! I am also hoping to start swimming with her soon too.
Been interested to see the baby blender you have been mentioning as it was one model I was thinking of getting so great to hear that you recommend it.  After orignially thinking I was going to have to start weaning a bit earlier, LO seems to be coping just fine still on the milk.  Infact she has even been refusing feeds lately which has surprised me especially when it is her first one of the day.  However she started showing signs of teething awhile ago so is probably just that.  

Silver6 - Oh my goodness what a experience you had with Alec at the sick kids!  Hoping he and you have recovered from it all ok now.  How are you feeling about leaving him for his taster session at nursery and going back to work?

pumpkin - hope you and Imogen are doing well?

Berry - lovely to hear from you, time just flies in with LO doesn't it!

Little wolf - Hope you are resting ok before the big day comes around and you get to finally meet your LOs.  Are you feeling more organised and prepared now?

Minnie, peanuts, kittensdtm, elinor and anyone else I have missed hope you are all well.


----------



## cherry blossom

Hi all, 

sorry not on here much but love to come on from time to time and read all your wonderful baby news . I still cant believe what a miracle IVF is and I pinch myself every day how lucky I am . 

Nicola - great story and lovley photos . Well done for sharing your hard but worthwhile journey . Jacob is simply gorgeous - great to hear your enjoying motherhoood . 

KAt - if your still hanging on - good luck with your section . I had a planned section at 38 + 4 weeks . I loved it . I was awake and had an epidural - lots of drugs from a very charming and efficient aneasthetist and Was listening to my CD and singing all the way through the procedure . There was a lot of staff in the room but they were all so lovley and fantastic . whilst its not a natural birth - its very quick and baby/ babies comes out quickly and most importantly safely. 
I was in Eri for 6 days and got the best treatment - had pain at first ( im such a wimp and faint very easliy ) but once i got home I weaned myself off the painkillers and had a very good and quick recovery . I would do it all again in a flash . 

hope that helps and makes you worry less . 

Jan - hope the weaning is going well - I love the Annabel Carmel cookbook and Oscar loves nearly all of her recipes . the recipes are so easy and you can just add whatever you like to your own taste . I got Oscar onto Garlic and chilli quite early as we put in our cooking and he now eats the same as us .
its quite funny popping your head round his bedroom door to check on him and insead of that lovley baby smell you get a garlicky whiff . 


hi to everyone else . 

cc xx


----------



## Little Wolf

Hi Ladies, 

had last scan/bloods before the c-section on Wednesday and nearly was just kept there for section tonight!!  

Got a trainee scanner & trainer, so two people scanning, but DH and I still think they made an error between the two. To cut it short, apparently the size of Twin 2's tummy didn't grow very much between scan at 32+5 weeks scan and today - which is weird, because she's the one that's bigger than average singleton all the way, and she's the one who's constantly moving the last couple of weeks!! Twisting and turning etc!! Would have expected it from the smaller one, who's in pole position for the last couple of scans already! 

Anyway, Dr Edgar requested 2 more scans for me - one for the blood going to and from the umbillical cords and the other one being their heart rates. Both went fine though, so we're still sticking to Wednesday for the c-section.  

Got quite scared at the heart rate scan mind, as their hearts were racing, and at some intervals the yellow and red lights went on at the doppler machine, but the midwife said that's normal, and that the scan went fine - perfectly fine in fact. 

Sooooo ... I'll be checking in with Triage on Wednesday at 7:30am ... and then hope that there are not that many other planned sections and hopefully no emergency ones coming up so the girls are arriving nice and early.  

Hope you're all doing fine.  

Kat

PS: DH will update on ********, so if someone (Peanuts? Jan?) could give a quick update here that would be much appreciated.


----------



## mazv

Kat,

I know I've said it on ** but just want to wish you all the best for Wednesday. I'm sure all with go smoothly     Can't wait to hear the news  So thrilled that the founding member of the ERI thread is just 2 days away from holding her babies in her arms 

Thinking of you
Maz x

P.S. Hope everyone else well! Loving the updates on all the babies  Hope the weaning going well for those of you in the midst of blending and mushing everything in sight. Don't worry if they turn there noses up at it though, by the time they hit 3 all they eat is sausages and tomato ketchup anyway


----------



## MinneMouse

Hi Kat,


Just wanted to wish you all the best for tomorrow. I will be thinking about you.


I've said it many times but the care at ERI is fab.


Relax and enjoy every minute. These last few months have been the best in my life.    And I'm sure they will be for you too.


Take care and looking forward to hearing your news.


M
xx


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Good luck Kat, look forward to hearing your update soon xx


----------



## younglou

Wishing you all the best for tomorrow Kat.  Look forward to hearing how it all goes!


----------



## silver6

Not going to make any announcements as that's Kat's job, but I've seen pics on ********           ! So happy for Kat and her DH.


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Oh, good news, congrats and cant wait to hear your Birth announcement.
Hope all other bumps and babies are doing well.
Imogen will be 12 weeks on Sunday, time is just flying by but is amazing, loving it so much.  Met up with the antenatal group today they are a really nice bunch of people and enjoying meeting up.  We are hoping to do baby massage and am hoping after summer to go to Jo Jingles too.  Anyone done anything else they would recommend.
Would love to do another meet up soon when people are around xx


----------



## MinneMouse

Hi !


Great news for Kat. I was thinking about her yesterday. It brought back lots  of memories. I am presuming all is well and babies are a good weight. I had mine less than a week before and the weights weren't too bad for twins !


Pumpkin - I took my boys to Baby Sensory. They really enjoyed it. I would still be going but the lady sold the franchise and the new woman changed the times which weren't so good. It's a shame really. We've tried Book Bug too - which has the added bonus of being free too.


Silver - how are you doing ? Hope wee Alec is going fine after his op. That must have been terrible.


Younglou - glad to hear you are all settled in your new abode. We'd like to move but the chances of selling are so slim and then the thought of moving too is a bit much !


AFM - my boys are 10 months now. Just can't believe how the time has gone. They are lots of fun and getting quite lively now! Think the stair gates will be arriving soon ! I've started my second set of new medication for my arthritis. Its sub cut injections. I had a nurse come round to show me how to do them. She wasn't too surprised about my needle expertise when I told her about 4 cycles of IVF !! We've started to look at nurserries. Just been to one so far. It was ok.The children seemed happy and the staff were nice but it seemed very cramped (and to be honest a bit smelly!) but I am not sure if they are all like that. I guess 40 odd children in nappies must pong a bit ! We're off to see another one next week so maybe I'll get more of an idea then. 


Right best get on.


M
xx


----------



## younglou

Hope kat and the twins are doing well and hope to hear the official news when she has time. 

Pumpkin - we have done bookbug and have just recently started tinytalk, I have a interest in signing anyhow and LO loves to watch the other children and all the singing too.

Minnie - good luck with the nursery hunt. Having worked in a few over the years I would say trust your instincts, you have to be 100% comfortable leaving them there. If you haven't already seen it also check out their inspection reports which you can ask to see or check out online. 

Got a few hours to myself this afternoon which is weird, have the dentist and have to do viewings at our old place so grannie has LO which i'm sure she is loving!

Hope everyone is well


----------



## Irishlady

Great news about Kat    Look forward to hearing more in due course.

Hope you are all doing well.  We are progressing through the home study part which is going well and go to panel to be approved as adopters in Nov, so it is all moving in the right direction. Trying to be more patient but it is hard!!

xx


----------



## vonnie15

Hi,

Hope everyone is well, sorry for being a rubbish FF lately.  Just wanted to congratulating Kat and hubby on the safe arrival of the babies.  Look forward on hearing more soon.

Vonnie


----------



## MinneMouse

Hello !


Just popping on to see if there was any more news from Kat. Can't wait to hear all the details. Hope all is well.


Hi to everyone else.


I'll pop on again later with more personals....


M
x


----------



## kittensdtm

Hi MinneMouse, just saw on ******** that Kat and twins are going home tonight One of twins was/is on antibiotics but think all is ok (don't imagine they'd be getting home tonight if not). I'm sure there will be an update shortly!

Hope everyone is good. 13 days and counting for us 

Xox


----------



## MinneMouse

That's good news. One of my wee ones had some antibiotics whilst in special care too. I know he wouldn't have been allowed home until he finished them. He's a big bouncing singing boy now !


I can't believe you are so close to meeting your baby. Its a funny thing with pregnancy (esp IVF ones) the first few weeks seem to drag then you get your bump and it speeds by.


How are you feeling ? I hope you are keeping well.


Take care.


M
x


----------



## Little Wolf

Hello, Ladies,

just quickly taking the opportunity to go online (that is REALLY like gold dust with twins!!) and give a quick update.

Kara Maria & Megan Hope were born on 27.7. at 10:18 & 10:20, both fine and everything was working ok apart from milk not coming in for a couple of days, girls not taking to the breast etc.

Kara developed an infection with postules so had to be taken to neonatal for a night (VERY hard for me!!) but was back with us the next evening, but she was on antibiotics via IV. One week after delivery we were discharged with Kara on oral antibiotics and Megan on eye drops.

Both doing fine and with top-ups putting on weight nicely, but we're stuck to 3hourly feeds which doesn't help either me or hubby for sleep, we both have been hitting walls etc. I also have trouble with the girls not taking to the breast well despite us having a break through in hospital with nipple shields. We're now going to the breast feeding clinic at St Johns on Wednesday and hopefully will get some pointers/help so I can get that sorted before DH goes back to work on Tuesday.

Settling is not that much of a problem really, but whole feeding/changing takes us 1.5 hours for the twins, so I hope we can go onto baby led feeding soon - the midwife discharged us today to the health visitor (Kara is above birth weight, and Megan is only 20g below birth weight, which we blame on the 2 exploding tummies from last night!), but didn't say if we should stick to the 3-hour - regime.

Well... it's nearly time for the next feed, so hopefully will be back online at some point.

@Dale - hope all is going well for you, hun!!!


----------



## mazv

Hi Kat,

Great to see you on line so soon  Massive congratulations to you and DH on the arrival of your beautiful girls  So thrilled for you both. I love the names (nice to see Megan didn't end up as Twin 2 permanently    )

Sending hugs as the whole BF and routine is very hard to do   To be honest I'm not really sure I ever got a routine going at any time   but L seems to be doing fine and is a big 3 now so hasn't been harmed by my lack of parenting routine in early life  I'm sure you're doing just fine with the girls   

Love to all 4 of you (sooooo good to type that!)
Maz x


----------



## younglou

Little Wolf

Kara and Megan look sooo adorable!  Big congratulations again.  It sounds like you are doing a fab job, those first weeks or so are crazy at the best of times with one LO never mind the two.  
 

Try not to worry too much about the 3 hour feeding just now although I'd imagine it feels more frequent once you have seen to both of them especially with BF.  My sister used the BF clinic at St Johns and they were fab  (she was there for weeks on end)!  E even now prefers 3 hourly feeds but is in general a good sleeper at night and has been since around 6/7 weeks old however I bottle fed.  Although it may be a adhoc routine you will soon find out what suits you and the girls best!  

Take care of yourself and hope you are recovering well!


----------



## kittensdtm

Hi all, hope peeps are well. Thanks minimouse, I'm doing fairly well - counting myself lucky that I only started getting heartburn just over a week ago, what a horrible thing that is! Had a good couple weeks until then and now a bit short of breath/dizzy again but not long to go now Really looking fwd to meeting LO but dreading the labour/birth part!! 

Kat (and Alison) - been great to keep up to date with you on ********. You're doing really well, can't imagine how tough it must be with twins. All well worth it though! 

Will make sure to update when time comes. 

Dale xox


----------



## MinneMouse

Hi ladies !


Just grabbing a minute before the nipperoos wake up !


Lovely to hear from you Kat - lovely pic - I have some photos like that too. So cute when they are tucked up together ! Hope things are going ok for you. It's all go with twins eh ? I struggled with the BFing. I had DS1 in the ward with me and DS2 in neo natal so it was hard going. They both had some Mummy's milk but after 4 weeks and DH going back to work I had to call time. They were still struggling to latch and expressing was taking too long (and is tiring too!) once I had no help. I still feel a bit bad about it but I know that I did give them both some and I tried really hard and at the end of the day it is so hard ! I can't believe my two will be 11 months this week. It seems like yesterday since I brought them home. Time really does fly with babies. Enjoy every second ! Please let me know if I can be of any help, although I'm sure the girls will fall in to their own way.


Kittens - hows you ? Any signs ? How exciting ?


Younglou - how are you ? Settled in to your new place yet ?


AFM - all well. Boys doing well. Getting big and cheeky. Beginning to feel outnumbered !  


Hi - to every one else !!


M
xx


----------



## pumpkin-pie

finally managed to get the baby photo uploaded!  time is flying by and she is 15 weeks already, smiling lots and even giggling which I just love.  doing really well, feeding lots and growing big.  just loving every minute with her, although sometimes need to remind myself of that at 3am !!  hope everyone else is doing well.  Kittens hope your little one puts in an appearance soon.

we are just back from hols, loving relaxing week ina cottage and had granny and grandad on hand to help with entertaining and cooking, bliss!!


----------



## younglou

girls.

pumpkin-pie - Imogen is just beautiful what a cutie you have there!  Don't you just love their wee laughs!  Your holiday sounds lovely.

MinnieMouse - We are settling in well thanks, just loving having more space and being closer to family.  The boys sound like lots of fun, must be great to see their wee personalities coming through now?

kittensdm - hope you are doing ok, heartburn is horrible, I had it a lot towards the end and then it just vanished after I had LO and no matter how good/bad your labour is when you see your wee buba it is so worth it!  You will be fine.

Little wolf - hope the girls are doing well?

Silver - how are you getting on back at work?  Has A settled into nursery well?

AFM - We are doing well, LO just makes me smile and smile more each day, love her to bits and have been so lucky with how content she is.  We started weaning a few weeks ago but to be honest she isn't that fussed yet so just taking it slowly.  We are also in the process of organising a naming day for her which will be great to get friends and family together to celebrate her being here.

We also went to look at a nursery the other day as even though I am not planning on going back to work until the beginning of next year I know how quickly places can fill up.  There are not many to choose from here but am happy with this one so hopefully it will live up to my expectations.  
We still go to a baby signing group each week which she loves and the class has just got a bit busier with some new people, one is a baby a few weeks younger so am hoping this will be a potential playmate for E!
Still a few things we would love to do to our new place but have to remind myself it takes time and of course money so am trying very hard to be patient as know we will be here a long time yet.  We are all settled and have to say I am not really missing Edinburgh.  

Anyhow enough of my rambling, hope everyone else is well too.


----------



## Little Wolf

Wow, nearly 1 month no updates...  Hope you're all doing fine?

Kara & Megan are growing fine, we're just having some trouble with crying for no reason, Megan not liking the bath (wonder if I should get a washing up bowl for the time being, or taking the bath with her??) - Kara is changes her mind on the day! 

Had a heart to heart talk with my HV last Thursday about breastfeeding - we fought 7 weeks with it, and it's more stress for the girls (and me) so we decided not to push it and go down the bottle route. I'm still expressing and planning on putting them on the breast occasionally but don't want the stress about it when it doesn't work. Was happy that my HV was so supportive (she actually suggested it), heard not all are like that.

Megan had some nasty poo (dark green and liquid) and GP said it could be the formula, so we bought some Aptamil to see if the girls work better with that than SMA. Any experiences there?

Also, how many feeds did/do your little ones have/had at 7-8 weeks? And if your wee one was premie, what adjustment is that to normal age and for what? I don't know if I should go for 3 / 4 weeks age (adjusted age) or their "real" age of 7 / 8 weeks when it comes to development? I *think* the GP will go for their adjusted age when it comes to physical developments, but what about the first smiles etc?

Was wondering if anyone is up for a meet-up? Think I should be able to handle the twins for a longer outing in the worst case...  Maybe Loopy Lorna's? The big one is still open. 

Ok, that's me - here are up-to-date pics of the girls (proud mum moment). Kara on left, Megan on right.


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Hi, dont get on here to post very often as for some reason cant post when I am on the ipad just on the laptop and its not working so well these days!  
Little Wolf - your girls are gorgeous xx
would be up for a meet up at sometime, although life is busy, Imogen has such a busy social life and I just tag along with her!!
Hi to everyone else hope all ladies and babies are doing well xx


----------



## younglou

Hello girl

My it has been quiet on here, just goes to show how much time our LOs take up not that we would have it any other way of course!

Great to hear how you are getting on Little Wolf.  Sorry to hear the Bf didn't work out but it must have been hard going with the two of them and you gave them the best possible start.  I have bottle fed E from day one using Cow & gate and not had any problems apart from having to put her on the hungry stuff quite early on as she just wanted fed constantly before then.  Hopefully you find one that suits the girls better. I gave her around 7 feeds a day at the girls age.  
E also went through a phase of not liking her bath or rather not liking coming out of it no matter what I did, it took time but she has been fine now for a couple of months.  Does it matter what time of day you do it?

Pumpkin good to hear you are doing ok too.

Hope everyone else is well and I would be interested in meeting up too? 

Take care


----------



## kittensdtm

Hello all,

Loving the pics. Oh and the profile photo's of beautiful babies. Sorry not posted in ages! It's been a crazy 4 weeks since Reuben was born. He held on until 42 weeks and was born on his late grandmother's birthday, which was very special for DH (and me). We were in hospital for 8 days as my placenta didn't come out properly and lost a lot of blood after a difficult delivery, had to have a transfusion and was on major antibiotics for 2 weeks. Still on triple iron tablets every day to build up blood volume but feeling so much better aside from the hips going wrong again a few days ago (such a shame now we can't get out walking in this lovely weather). Reuben is a fab little bundle though, mostly very well behaved and content except at night when mummy needs sleep. They seem to just know when to act up! 

Well that's all our news. I'd be up for a meet up too if it's somewhere I can take the car. Would be great to meet folks. Hope everyone is doing well. xx


----------



## MinneMouse

Hello ladies !


Kittens - many congratulations on the birth of your special little boy ! I was just thinking about you the other night and wondering how you were. Sorry to hear you had such a rough time after wards but it sounds like you are on the mend now. It is so lovely having a newborn isn't it ?


Younglou - how are you doing ? Settled in to your new home ? How is wee E ?


Pumpkin - Hope you are doing well and your LO is keeping you busy. It sounds like she is.


LW - Well done on the BFing. I tried really hard for 4 weeks and it just wasn't happening. We left hospital with the boys still using syringes with EBM/Aptamil and tried but never made much progress. I just ended up exhasted from expressing and either needing to express but couldn't because I was busy with the boys are not having milk built up when I needed it. It was a contant conundrum. I still feel a bit bad about it. But every drop counts and they had some for 4 weeks. I felt if I had had someone with a timetable telling my exactly when to do everything but at the end of the day babies don't work like that !! I have used Aptamil since the beginning and all fine with the boys. Your girls are very cute !


AFM - My tiny wee 4lb bundles were 1 a couple of weeks ago. I know everyone says this but the time just flies. I love watching the boys develop but sometimes it would be nice to press pause and enjoy each stage a bit longer. But I guess busy Mummys can't always do this.The boys start nursery 1 day a week from next month. I feel happy but sad about it. I think it will be good for them and will let me do the stuff I can't do the rest of the time. I feel sad though as I don't know I'll not be there I suppose !


Anyway, better fly DS1 has been grabbing the laptop several times and I feel like a bad mother typing away here !  


I'm free for a meet up if you fancy - most days are fine.


M
xx


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Hello, busy here.  Imogen is 5 months this week.  Time flies.  Its all going fairly well although I think we are teething, not a happy bunny last night but seems better today.  Started weaning last week as she was really hungry, was hoping to have breastfed only up till 6 months but she needed more.  She is loving her food and its made her more settled during the night and not demanding feeding every 2 hours during the day which I was struggling to do. 
Would love to do a loopy lornas meet up when people are free.


----------



## silver6

Anyone fancy a Loopy's breakfast around 10.30 this Wednesday? Dawn (Peanuts) and I are going for it, with two teething boys   - come along and join us!
Love
Jan xx


----------



## Little Wolf

Sorry, have to give it a miss - have sick kids' on Wednesday for umbilical hernias.


----------



## MinneMouse

Hi !


Sorry normally would have been fine for me and I'm always up for anything involving pastries! But I'm at the hospital tomorrow.


Have a good one and maybe I'll get to meet you all at some point!


M
x


----------



## younglou

Can't make it tomorrow either but enjoy your loopy lorna breakfasts!


----------



## silver6

We're going to try next Wednesday instead - better for anyone?
Jan xx


----------



## MinneMouse

Hi !


I'm pretty sure next week will be fine for me. Would be lovely to meet you all. We have had a sick house for about the last 2 to 3 weeks now and are all a bit fed up but I am hopeful we've turned a corner and will be fresh faced for next week.


M
x


----------



## younglou

I wouldn't be able to make it in the morning as have baby signing class on wednesdays. Could make it any time from 1pm if anyone was still there?


----------



## Little Wolf

should be ok, drop in clinic not on next week so very flexible.


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Should be able to make it next wednesday.  xxx


----------



## kittensdtm

Think I will be free to come along too if it's not too early, although won't know for sure until day before as we are getting sofa's delivered sometime next week.


----------



## Little Wolf

What time are we meeting up?  


Girls usually have a feed between 9 and 10, so I could probably be there for 11ish?


----------



## kittensdtm

Wondering what time folks are meeing at? I can be there around 11:30 (mostly depends on how much sleep R gives me tonight - hopefully it won't be another 3am bed time!). Can anyone tell me if there's parking nearby?


----------



## Little Wolf

Dale, 


I'm still waiting for a time from Jan. 


As for parking - DON'T park on the main street!! Park in the side streets. It's all metered, but side streets are making a huge difference (speaking from wallet-painful experience!!). 


Hopefully see you tomorrow - let's hope R is playing ball with bed time.  


Kat


----------



## Peanuts

Hi girls
Think we're meeting up from about 10.30am, although will more likely be 11ish for me depending on munchkin's naptime.
Cu tomorrow, can't wait to see all the babes!!
Dx


----------



## Little Wolf

Dale, 


meeting up from 10:30am.


----------



## younglou

Will anyone still be around by 1pm as that will be the earliest I will be able to get there so just wondering if worth me driving into Edinburgh or not?


----------



## kittensdtm

I might still be around at 1pm (depending on how good a mood R is in) as not likey to get there till 11:30ish.


----------



## Little Wolf

I should still be there, too


----------



## MinneMouse

Ladies - sorry to miss you yesterday.


Had a sick boy (again !). Maybe next time!


Hope you had a good catch up and the cake was very chocolatty !


M
xx


----------



## kittensdtm

Minnemouse - sorry to hear about the wee one, hope he's better soon!

It was great to finally meet Jan, Dawn, Kat and Alison the other day. Enjoyed the chat over coffee and the massive biscuit Didn't so much enjoy having to clean Reuben from the neck down after that violent erruption that left a mess on the floor but it'll teach me to check the clothes in his changing bag more often so he's not outgrown them by the time they are used   .


----------



## Irishlady

Hi   

A few of you may remember me?!? But in February my dh and I started the adoption process...well yesterday we were approved as adopters!! It is the most amazing feeling and we have been given the go ahead by our social worker to start buying things!!! We are hoping for as young an age as possible.

I hope you are all doing well   

xx


----------



## Twolinesprettyplease

That is FANTASTIC!!  Congratulations Irishlady!  Oh Im soo excited for you!


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Irishlady, we can't forget you xx  SO pleased for you and your DH, hope it won't be long till you have your own little one xx how exciting, keep us updated and well done you on getting there, i imagine it was a hard process, nothing is ever easy is it?  xxxx


----------



## mazv

Fantastic news Irishlady  So thrilled for you and DH, hope it won't be long before you become parents  Keep us posted with news (as much as you can)

Maz x


----------



## eclaire

That is fantastic Irishlady    Hope the good news of your match with your little one comes through soon   
Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## Little Wolf

Congratulations, Irishlady!!  

My friends went through the adoption process themselves for 18 months and were approved same day as you.  Keeping fingers crossed all's going well and there will be a match for you soon! 

Kat


----------



## silver6

Irishlady - that is FANTASTIC news!                   
I am so very, very, VERY pleased to hear you've been successful (not that I had any doubt that you would be - they'd have been mad to pass up on such a fantastic mum as you'll be!). Can't wait to hear news of a placement. A friend of mine adopted 2 years ago and she got a placement quite quickly - she has the most wonderful, gorgeous, smart wee daughter now. Hope we'll be able to catch up at a get-together soon - do you work full-time? 
Love and hugs,
Jan xx


----------



## Irishlady

Thank you so much for all your lovely wishes    It is slowly sinking in that it is finally going to happen!! We even had a wee visit to Mothercare on Friday, though were bamboozled with choice of prams etc Hard to start looking when don't know age, but think we may start and buy a cot bed as that will give us some flexibility!!

We are away at the moment with my parents which is lovely and back to work on Tuesday. We have received so many wonderful messages of support and joy it is amazing!

Hope you mummies are all well and hope to meet up in the not too distant future xxx


----------



## fflower

Congratulations Irishlady, hope a lucky little boy or girl finds its way to you very soon!


----------



## Little Wolf

Merry Christmas and a Happy New Year to all of you - specially the mums/dads who celebrate their first Christmas as parents like we do!  


Kat


----------



## swamp_rose

Hello ladies,
Hope you don't mind me joining in.  
I got my first ever BFP on 21 December. Now I don't know where to go for an early pregnancy scan. I did my IVF cycle abroad so don't have a specific clinic here. I hoped some of you with more experience could advise on where is a good place to go for an early pregnancy scan in Edinburgh. I posted this question on the main Central Scotland thread, but I am so anxious that I thought I would post it here as well. I am 6 weeks tomorrow and I still can't believe I am pregnant.  
swamp_rose


----------



## younglou

Hello swamp_rose

Firstly huge congratulations on your BFP! It is a exciting but worrying time those early days I remember it well and is so reassuring to get an early scan if possible.

For a scan I would maybe contact 
http://www.edinburghclinic.com/clinics/obstetric-scanning/

I had my treatment through the GCRM but all my scans were done at the Edinburgh Clinic to save me travelling through.

Best of luck.


----------



## swamp_rose

Thanks so much, younglou.

I was wondering about the Edinburgh clinic. Did you have your early pregnancy scan there? How did you find it?


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Hello and massive congratulations.  We had treatment at RIE but we had booked a scan at the edinburgh clinic as I couldn't wait till the 12 week scan.  In the end we cancelled as I ended up getting a scan at 9 weeks as I had some bleeding.  We did go to the Edinburgh CLinic though for a scan at around 18 weeks I think to check everything was ok and to find out what we were having.  The lady who does the scan is a consultant obstetrician and she is lovely.  Explained everything took time to show us everything and was just so nice.  The clinic is really lovely too, its expensive but we felt it was so worth it.  The scanner who did our 20 week NHS scan had quite an abrupt manner and the experience wasn't as pleasant so was so glad that we had had the nice experience at the Edinburgh Clinic, I would definitely use them again.

Happy New Year to everyone else.  Hope you all had a good Christmas.  From the photos on ******** looks like a good time was had.  Look forward to catching up with everyone soon.


----------



## swamp_rose

Thanks pumpkin-pie. 

Good to know you had a positive experience with the consultant at the Edinburgh Clinic. She looked good on paper, but it helps to know someone else's experience.

I have booked a scan for 7weeks+6days. DH and I are looking forward to it, but we are slightly afraid because we are worried about multiples. Hopefully, the consultant obstetrician can give of some good advice if it turns out to be the case.


----------



## Irishlady

Goodness this is nearly onto the 2nd page!!

An update for those that know me!! Things are progressing and we going to be parents to a wee baby girl who is nearly 8 months old!! All moving v quickly, which I won't go into to but v exciting and still v surreal.  The professionals all meet on Wed which is called linking and once that is over we get to see a pic and are formally matched with her next week. Then intros start when we meet her gradually on a timetabled approach over about 7 days at the end of that we bring her home with us forever!!

Feels amazing....................   

xxx


----------



## Twolinesprettyplease

IrishLady that sounds (quick) and fantastic!  I am really encouraged by your experience and we are seriously considering adoption too.  Good luck with your little one, I bet you are soo excited!  That's one lucky wee girl


----------



## mazv

Irishlady, that is absolutely fantstic news  Wow can't believe that it's all happening so quickly for you (relatively speaking  ) Do keep us posted with all the news that you can. We definitely need to sort out a big Edinburgh bumps and babies/toddlers/kids meet soon!

Swamp Rose, huge congrats on your BFP  have you had your first scan yet? Sending lots of      to you and bean


----------



## Little Wolf

Congrats, Irishlady! That was quick - hoping that my friends get a match soon, too!  


Swamp_rose - congrats on your BFP.  Keeping fingers crossed all is going well.


----------



## kittensdtm

Fabulous news Irishlady!! Congratulations to you both and welcome (very shortly) to the wonderful world of parenting  . It's great how quickly you got approved and matched, especially with a baby so young. I always thought adopting in the UK would be far tougher - I'm sure there were a lot of hoops etc - but in terms of time scales and age of child. Really pleased for you.

Congratulations also to Swamp_rose on BFP. Hope all goes well with scan. 

Love to all and HAPPY NEW YEAR. May 2012 be a magical year! xox


----------



## younglou

Aww irishlady what fantastic news that they have matched you up so quickly!

Also great that you are getting a baby and are going to be a mummy so soon.  Hoping it all goes well for you and enjoy and treasure every moment.  Look forward to hearing how it all goes.


----------



## eclaire

That is such wonderful news *Irishlady*, I'm over the moon for you  Our nephew is 8 months and it's such a lovely age and so many more wonderful stages after that too. Can't wait to hear more about it.
*Swamp rose* - hope all is going well and you have a good scan experience  
Hope everyone else is doing well  
Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Irishlady, I am SO happy for you, cried when I read your post.  Not long and you will have your baby girl.  And what a fantastic age.  My little girl is 8 months old now and its a fantastic age, they are so much fun and she will be so ready for you to teach her lots of things.  How exciting!  Bet you have lots of things you need to get ready.  Looking forward to meeting up when you are ready.  hope everything goes smoothly, am sure its going to be hard work as she settles in but you are going to be a fantastic mum, she's a very lucky little girl xxxx


----------



## Irishlady

Thank you   

It was my birthday on Fri and I must have cried at least 6 times, including in m&s when I was buying her some clothes and shop assistant asked if I wanted gift receipts..I ended up telling her about our wee 8 month old...and she was quite emotional too!!!

Just been to mothercare and bought buggy and car seat.

Not sure if I have said but we hope to her on 31st Jan and then she will be home with us within 7 days. All mad....and dh and I finish work on Fri too which is amazing!!

It has been quick, and we are so fortunate as know not everyone has such a quick experience. 

Will definitely be up for a catch up in Loopy Lornas in due course. Could someone please pass this onto Peanuts (dawn!!)

Thank you for all your kind wishes xxxxx


----------



## Little Wolf

Wow, you'll really be a mum soon, then, Irishlady!!  


I'll let Dawn know.  


Can't believe my two girls will be 6 months on Wednesday - time flies!!  


Loopy Lornas - yup, sounds good to me!


----------



## Fluges

As a seriously long term lurker just wanted to say a huge congratulations to Irishlady. Think we cycled together in June 2009.

It's fantastic news. 8 months is a great age.


----------



## silver6

Irish - I haven't been on here for ages, and came back on and read your news - I can't find an emoticon that is crying with a smile on its face but that's what I need right now!!!! I am soooooooooo, soooooooo happy to hear your news - brilliant, fantastic, amazing, wonderful spinspinspinspinspinspinspinspinspinspinspinspinspinspinspinspin! Sounds a similar experience to a friend of mine whose wee girl is now about 3 - a happy, happy story (and I can put you in touch with her if you ever feel you want that).

Please let us know if you need any help, advice, moral support   - you have a whole wee community here with recent experience of 8 month olds. Don't know if you're on ********, but Kat has set up a page on there for us Edinburgh bump and babe folk - she thought it might be easier for fixing meet-ups etc. I'll PM you my real name so you can find me on there, just in case. Will also PM you my mobile number. 

Loce and hugs,
Jan xx


----------



## MinneMouse

Morning ladies !


I don't post so much on this thread these days but just wanted to say congratulations to Irish Lady. What an amazing feeling you most have at the moment. It is so exciting for you and your DH. I bet you can't quuite believe it. I still feel like that after 16 months !!


I'm not on ******** I'm afraid (it's a long story but I 'no likey') but am up for meeting up most days although I am venturing out a bit more to twin club and other baby groups these days. 


Oh dear things have gone quiet - never a good sign !


M
xx


----------



## banany

Hi. Just wondering if i could join you? My name is Ann I'm from Edinburgh but living in Norway. I Have a 5 year old and have had 4 miscarriages, am now 9 weeks pg after ivf/pgd..my signature says it all. I'm justcreally looking for a network back in Edinburgh, and having read through some of the posts here you all seem such lovely ladies...


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Hi Banany, and welcome, course you can join us, all welcome    Congratulations on your pregnancy, sounds like you have had a tough journey but hope this pregnancy is a happy and healthy one xx


Hi Minne, hope your two are behaving!


Jan, can you add me into the ******** group please xx


Irishlady - hope all is going well this week xxx


----------



## fflower

so happy for you Irishlady, as everyone has said its a great age and so rewarding to see them learn new things every day. I'm sure you're head over heels in love already!

as for me, getting deep into 2 week wait/basket-case territory. Does anyone know where you can find clinic reviews on here? I feel the need to do some research for the future just in case.....not having a positive day.

best wishes to all x


----------



## Little Wolf

Anyone wanting to join the ******** group, can you please pm me with your real name and I'll add you.


Minnie - which Twin Group are you going to? We (FF girls) have a meet up next week Thursday from 10:30am at the EICA Ratho (Scramblers). Some twin mums there too.  


All the best wishes to everyone ... girlies are screaming their heads off right now, so no time for much more posting here!  


Kat


----------



## MinneMouse

That's a shame this thread has gone over to ********. I thought it had gone a bit quiet !


I don't like the security aspects of ** so deleted my account last year. So I'm afraid I'll have to say 'cheerio'. 


Wishing all the best ladies with your bumps and babes. 


Kat - I go to the Oxgangs twin club so it is a Thursday morning so we'll not be able to meet it. Ratho is good though. Another good place for soft play we've found is Dynamic Earth. It is very chilled and you just laze around with the kids. Not supervised but no time limit. Its only £2 per baby.


Take care.


M
x


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Hey Minnie, don't go anywhere still here!!  Fflower, when is test date?  We are starting to talk about whether to go for number 2.  bit of a scary thought going through it again and especially as I don't respond very well to the drugs after the surgery on my ovaries.  Whats the waiting list like just now, last I heard it was round about 7 months?


----------



## younglou

I also thought it had gone very quiet but figured like me everyone was just really busy with their LOs and not having much spare time. I am very guilty of not coming on here as much as I should.

I also can't make the meet at Ratho as have other plans but would have loved to have seen how everyone is!


Things are about to change for me as I go back to work part-time next week and then E is about to turn 1!!!!! n Oh my goodness where did the year go!!!  She has had her settling in sessions at nursery which she wasn't impressed with and her first full day at nursery wasn't great but did better the second day so I hope she settles in quickly. My mum is also going to have her one day and my sister another so my whole routine is going to be changing which will be weird.

*Minnie -* don't leave, I'm not on here often but it is nice to hear how everyone is doing now and again.

*Pumpkin* - I have also been thinking about whether to try again or not. I really don't want E to be an only child but am not sure I could put myself through all the treatment again. I know I was so fortunate for it to work 1st time with her and I might not be so lucky next time. Also financially I don't think we could A afford the treatment just now or B how we would manage with 2 kids if it worked! Part of me thinks I should just have her as we can give her so much more as a only child if you know what I mean.

Hope everyone else is well.


----------



## MinneMouse

Hello ladies !!


Ok I'll not feel all Joe Lonely then !!


Lou - E will be fine in a few days at nursery. My boys were about 12 and a half months when they started 1 day a week and there were a few tears the first few drop offs. They now love it. They have moved to the Beanie room and their days are so busy and fun. They are atcually there 3 days a week now for a wee while at least as I am trying to find a job. If I don't get one soon they'll have to come out as it is too expensive. 


It is a quick year isn't it. My two are 17 months now and in to everything. What happened to my wee 4lbers !


Pumpkin - have you thought of GCRM. I wasn't a great responder and they managed to get the best protocol for me. 


It must be a thought looking in to treatment again. I  know I would like another but we were so so lucky to get a double bundle who are both healthy wee boys so we'll be sticking and remaining for ever thankful.


I'm an only child. It has its pluses and minuses and we're not all spoilt wee brats either.   


M
x


----------



## Little Wolf

Definitely will still read on here, but with the two little grumpy angels my online time is restricted (and usually going more on ** than here - but always check the board when I get the email about new postings). *So definitely no need to leave the group!!!  *

Minnie - ah, I'm at the Corstorphine group, think that's probably a bit of a trek for you.

*With the weather getting better, maybe we can arrange a meet-up at the Botanics one day? *

Kat


----------



## fflower

hi girls
great to see people popping up again. Very impressed that the twin mummies manage to get online at all!


My OTD is Friday but definitely a negative on this morning's test strip, really gutted. I know its seems greedy to want another one when I have a lovely baby already, but I'd love him to have a sibling. 


I promised my husband that this would be our one and only try for a second, but I'm now thinking, just one more cycle might do it....
way too ancient for nhs though and we've spent so much money already. I really wasn't happy with Shawfair this time around, can anyone recommend a clinic? GCRM are certainly much cheaper than Shawfair.


Congratulations to Swamp rose and Bananay on the pregnancies, hope you're keeping well!


fflowerx


----------



## MinneMouse

Ladies !


It looks like my farewells have been a bit unnecessary. I thought by the sound of things everyone had moved over to **. So apologies for confusion.


I know how busy everyone is (2 toddling boys keeps me on my toes!) but it would be lovely to meet at some point. I only had one round of treatment in Edinburgh and had the rest at GCRM so maybe I've never been a fully paid up member of this thread.


Fflower - sorry to hear about your BFN. I don't think you sound greedy. You just hoped for what most people hope for. I would recommend GCRM. I thought there care was fantastic and tbh was cheaper than self funding at ERI. 


Kat - how are your girls doing ? I'm really enjoying the twin club. Its only taken me 16 months to get there though.


Right best get the washing in. Lovely to be able to have it all fresh for a change again !


M
x


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Fflower - I am so sorry, do you think its too early?  Its not greedy at all to want another, I feel exact same.  Before I was pregnant I just wanted to have a baby just one baby, but now I know how much I loved being pregnant and having her that I want to do it all again.  I have heard lots of good things about GCRM and I think you can do it all but the EC and ET through in Edinburgh.

Minnie - I know a mum who goes to the twins group at Oxgangs from my antenatal class, not sure if she's had IVF or not.  Always wanted to ask but I guess mothers of twins who haven't had IVF probably get quite annoyed if people assume they are IVF just because they are twins.


----------



## Irishlady

Evening everyone!!

Just wanted to let you know that our wonderful daughter came home for good on Monday. Most amazing feeling ever!  Will be up for a meet up but probably in a wee while as we are taking things slowly and introducing new people and experiences at a v slow rate.

She is absolutely adorable, slept for 12 hours straight through for her first night here   Just love her so much and feel like she has been part of the family forever 

xxx


----------



## mazv

Woo hoo  Absolutely wonderful news Irishlady. So so so so thrilled for you all. Enjoy every second of being a Mum and getting to know your wee girl 

Nice to see everyone posting  

fflower- sending a hug   sorry to hear of the bfn

Minnie- no need to go anywhere  Everyone still here just busy so not always posting. I know I'm very guilty of that   I also can't remember much about the baby stages so don't have much to add to any pregnancy and baby talk. Stroppy almost 4 year olds I can give plenty of advice on though     

Love to all
Maz x


----------



## Little Wolf

Whoooohooo, Irishlady! FAB news!!  So happy for you & your hubby.


----------



## silver6

I'll keep checking on here too.


Can't say enough good things about GCRM - they gave us our wee boy! We are also agonising over number 2 - wee have three great embies from the cycle that gave us Alec, but with my health issues and now the prolapse and financial worries etc, we are very wary. Would be a good thing to chat about with others in the same position.


Irish - WOW - fantastic news                 !
Welcome to your wee girl. Can't wait to meet her    - and when we do get together, could she give Alec some tips on sleeping   . 


Love
Jan xx


----------



## MinneMouse

Hello ladies !


Congratulations Irish Lady ! You and DH must feel like you are walking on air. I hope your LO is settling in well and enjoying getting to know Mummy and Daddy ! Bet you keep pinching yourself !


Pumpkin - I probably know that lady. Its funny there was a conversation one day about mulitples and then someone said 'I think they had fertility treatment' then it went quiet. I'm sure a lot of us have. Its probably 50 : 50. At my antenatal class one of the girls just asked me outright. I told her the truth but I felt quite uncomfortable. I know her better now and I think she was just being a bit cack handed. I don't really see why a baby has to be labelled IVF or otherwise tbh. My SIL has a bit of a habit of referring to 'IVF Mums' as though we are somehow a bit different (ie neurotic!). She has stopped doing it since I had the boys though !! 


Fflower - how are you doing ? Getting stronger I hope.


AFM - I've had a UTI which spread to my kidneys. So was really quite ill. That was two weeks ago and I thought I was over it. However, I woke this morning and think I have another UTI !Aragggh. So off to the docs again. I've had 3 antibiotics so far. Its not so bad but just don't want it to go to the kidney again as that was hideous ! Boys are great ! Right wee cheeky monkeys but also very gorgeous !(Obviously !  ) They are loving nursery. I am amazed at all the stuff they do. The staff tell me they are very sociable and smiley too. Looking for a job but nothing doing as yet. 


Take care.


M
xx


PS Botanics sounds good ! We used to go there heaps last year with my NCT class. I've been missing it since everyone went back to work !


----------



## kittensdtm

Hi ladies,

Hope you are all well. Minnie - poor thing. UTI's are horrible enough never mind spreading to the kidneys. Hope this one clears up quickly! Ha ha, know what you mean about twins and wondering about IVF. When Reuben was taken to sick kids, the paramedic told me on the journey that he had twins (boy & girl), so I wondered straight away about IVF - obviously more common when not identical. I told him our story and he told me his were IVF too. I actually think it's nice to know, makes us feel like we're not the only ones and a lot of people have gone through it. But it must be annoying when people often ask, especially those you don't feel like talking to about it!

I was wondering if anyone on here has experienced a prolapse? I've suspected for a few months that I have one but been to GP twice and they've said no (but gravity makes a huge difference i.e. lying down vs standing) and then at Gynae a couple weeks ago for a scar tissue problem but the Dr didn't even answer me when I described it! Since then, things have been much worse and I know I definitely have one! I'm a bit scared and anxious about it. Phoned gynae back and receptionist said she'd tell the dr and called me today basically saying dr didn't believe me as there was no mention of it in my notes from last time I was seen!! I'm pretty angry about being called a liar when I know my own body. How drastic does it have to be before they help you?? I was told to go back to my GP if I 'think' there's something wrong and get another referal  . So, I just wondered about anyone else's experience of this and what can be done about it?

Thanks and hope everyone is keeping well.

Dale xox


----------



## MinneMouse

Hi Dale,


Sorry to hear that Reuben wasn't well. Hope he is ok now ?


I haven't had experience with a prolapse but my GP was excellent a few months ago when I was in agony. It was time of the month and I couldn't get out of bed, in fact I couldn't unfurl myself. Anyway, I saw a GP very quickly and she picked up the phoned to the Gynae registrar to chat about me. She was really anagry with his/her attitude and put the phone down and spoke to their boss, the consultant. Anyway, they think it was just a cyst popping and sent me for a scan and all is well. But what I remember her saying was that she had loads of gynae experience. So I am wondering if you should phone and ask for someone specifically with that interest ? It might help.


M
x


----------



## kittensdtm

Hi Minnie, thanks for that advice. Well apparently my surgery didn't have even one female dr available until 8th march! So I just took that first appointment without question. Will end up waiting ages again on top of that for referral appointment. I'm not going to moan about the NHS after all they've done for us re IVF but some Dr's really do take the biscuit. Still can't believe what that secretary said to me! Oh well, glad you had a good GP who is willing to push things for her patients.  Hope you've not had any similar problems since. 

Reuben is fine btw-thanks for asking . The incident I was recalling was when he was choking/not breathing a few months ago. 

Xx


----------



## eclaire

*Irishlady* - over the moon for you  Hope you're all having a great time as a family and your wee girl is settling in well  
*Minniemouse* - hope you're feeling better and don't have another UTI.
*Dale* - sorry I can't help either, and sorry to hear you're GP practice have treated you like this  
Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## silver6

Oh Dale - I know just what you're going through   ! I have a prolapse after Alec's birth - and like you, when I first mentioned it, I was told not to be so daft. I was actually aware something was wrong a day or so after the birth, but was told it was just post-birth swelling. Spoke to my (very nice) GP at my 12 week check and was told that things would settle down after a while, that it was all just normal adjustment after forceps birth etc. I called the physios, thinking I could self-refer and was told I'd need a consultant referral to physio and then called the high-risk consultant I had while I was pg. She put me on to a gynae consultant and I was diagnosed through him. I've been fitted with a ring pessary and had some physio, both of which help, but I will need surgery in the next couple of years.


I've had a bit of a time of it getting pessaries fitted (it's all trial and error) and, although they can't actually do much, the family planning clinic (at Lauriston Place now) have been brilliant. They offered to contact the consultant when he was taking ages to get in touch with me and gave me advice and info. I just made an apt for one of their evening clinics and when I saw the nurse, I asked to see someone experienced. I would definitely recommend that route if you get no joy with your GP.


My mum had a prolapse too - though when she was much older than me - and has had the surgery and it was very successful. The physio said that your tissue type can affect whether you get one or not and that I have probably inherited my mum's issues   . I find things MUCH better with the pessary, though it's not ideal for various reasons and I will have the surgery. You have to have completed your family before the surgery and, although we almost certainly won't have any more kids, I also want to wait till Alec's a bit older so I don't have to worry about not lifting him etc. I'd be more than happy to chat to you about it - I remember how miserable and worried I was when I first discovered mine. PM me if you want to chat on here or in real life.


Love
Jan xx


----------



## Irishlady

Thank you for all your lovely warm wishes!! All going v well with our gorgeous girl and I would love to meet up on your next meet up, so please keep me in the loop!

Hope you are all well

xxx


----------



## Lexibean1985

Hi ladies,

I hope you dont mind me joining the thread, heres a quick overview of my journey.

After finding out I had PCOS and DH has low sperm count we had 6 cycles of Clomid which were unsuccessful and we were told our only option was ICSI. We didnt want to wait 3 years so decided to self fund and were very lucky for it to work 1st time. So I am now 30 weeks carrying our little miracle  . Ive had quite a tough time throughout the pregnancy and dont really feel I can relate to 'normal' pregnant women or mothers hence my reason for joining this forum. If you ladies meet up at all I would love to come along and share experiences.

Congratulations to all of you who have had their dreams come true and now have a little bundle of joy.

Ashley xxxx


----------



## Little Wolf

Hi Ashley, welcome to our group.  Happy to see you're already that far on and if you have any questions, just go ahead and ask.  We'll try to answer them for you. 

All - Think we may look into meeting up on April 5th (Thursday) at the Botanics. Not sure what would be around there if the weather is not going to be nice though - any suggestions? 

Kat


----------



## Lexibean1985

Hi Kat,

Thanks for your quick reply!

Aw, i'm away up North 4th til 6th April, typical eh. Keep me updated though and i'll get to the next one if I can.

Can I ask how u found the first few months of parenthood, I see you had twinnies, who are absolutely adorable btw, so prob twice as hard for u. My main fear is PND as I have had depression before, im scared I wont be able to cope as DH works offshore and because Ive wanted this soooo much people will just expect me to be supermum and never complain. Im prob just reading into it too much but ide like to hear others experiences on coping with a new baby after all we have been through.

Ashley xx


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Hi Ashley and congratulations xxxx I know its hard but try not to worry too much about what it will be like after the birth as everyone is different.  I was very emotional in the first few days, lack of sleep and hormones coming in, I cried when my mum and dad went home! But after that I never had any problems and this last 10 months being a mummy has been the happiest time of my life    Your midwife and health visitor if they know you have had depression will look out for signs and help and support you.  I think if you have a history of depression it is more likely that you might suffer from PND but its not a definite.  So try to focus on the positive things, you are going to be a mummy, ( and thats the best thing ever   )  Hope to maybe meet you at the next meet, the girls on here are really great and everyone is at slightly different stages so its great to get advice


----------



## kittensdtm

Hi Ashley, 

Lovely to have you join us and big congratulations on your little miracle 

I too was worried about PND as have also had a history of very bad depression but aside from the first couple of weeks (it was a difficult birth and I was in hospital for 8 days, which took their toll on my emotions) it was not a problem so I needn't have worried. I advise you not to worry about it either, especially when you find yourself all emotional and hormonal the first few weeks as it's absolutely normal and sometimes worrying about getting depressed can actually bring it on! As Alison says, the midwives and health visitors are great, just tell them your concerns and they will be on the lookout for any signs. I hope you have other family around since your DH works offshore. I imagine that bit will be difficult for you but hopefully we can help anytime you need to chat about stuff. 

Hope the rest of the pregnancy is easier on you and it'll be nice to meet when you can manage. 

Dale xox


----------



## Lexibean1985

Thanks for your reassurance ladies.

Im trying my best to stay positive and put all negative thoughtd to the back of my mind. I will have family around me for support wen dh is away so im hoping that I will get through the first few weeks with few glitches.

I look forward to meeting up with the group, you all seems very supportive of each other.

Xxx

Ashley


----------



## Little Wolf

Anyone wanting to meet up tomorrow, we changed our location to ROCK TOTS at RATHO EICA. Meet 10am/10:30am in the foyer. 

Sorry for very late info. 

Kat


----------



## MinneMouse

Oh no ! Missed you again !


One of these days I'll make it. Think I must have missed the original post. Never mind. Hopefully next time !


----------



## younglou

Aw just seen this well, had nothing on this morning too! Never mind.


----------



## Peanuts

Hi girls
Been guilty of not posting here for ages too, just never get a chance these days now I'm back to work and trying to fit everything in!
FFlower, sorry to hear about your BFN hun, sneding you bug hugs   .  Maybe some breathing space will give you time to get your head around things and think about whether you can face another round or not    
Irishlady- soo soo pleased for you and your new addition    . Glad she's settling in to your family, must be amaxing!  I'm about in FMH/Morningside on a Friday morning at Monkey Music & Gymbabes, so could meet up for a cuppa or lunch after if your up to it at some point?
Ashley - Congrats on your fab news    .  I know what you mean about feeling different than other pregnant ladies, but the important thing is that your little baby is groing in your tummy, just like any other baby, it doesn't matter how it got there in the first place  .  My pal didn't pull any punches and told me that the first 6 weeks are '****'!  It wasn't quite that bad, but the first 2 weeks were definitely hard work!  lots of hormones and emotions mean you will cry for no reason over the first few weeks.  This is nothing to worry about, just part of the normal process.  Support of your family & friends is so important in the first few weeks, if even just to make you a hot cuppa or help with the washing/cleaning, or let you get a couple of hours sleep during the day.  Feel free to ask any questions you want, and hopefully we'll be able to answer - its amazing how quickly you forget things form the first few months!  Tey to enjoy the rest of your prg, and get lots of rest!
Eclaire - hows the bump?  When are you actually due?  Can't believe we've never managed to meet up, even though you just live up the road!  Hoping your feeling ok, and ot too tired.   
WOuld be good to hear your thoughts on trying for a number 2, its soemthing we've been talking about recently.  Not really sure if I can face the thought of the disappointment of a failed cycle, but can't live with the thought of letting our frosties perish.  Anyone know what the process is for starting again?  Do you just phone the reception and made an appt?  Any idea what the waiting list is for an FET?
Big hugs to everyone   
Will try to catch up again soon
Dxx


----------



## eclaire

Hi *Dawn*, I know what you mean about meeting up, though I am a bit useless right now  Just discovered I have anaemia, though I had my suspiscions as I can't recall being anywhere near as tired last time and certainly never had all the funny turns I've been having  Bump is great and very wriggly last few days, amazingly even bigger than last time and I'm now officially large for dates, oh dear  I definitely found going through treatment for a second a very different and quite lonely experience because DH was always home looking after DS, and all the sneaking about and hiding things from your wee one is hard. However, definitely worth it if you really want another, and given the strength you have shown to have your wee man, I am sure you would cope with it. When we went back to the clinic we just re-referred ourselves, but I do know someone else who had to get their GP to refer them. My recollection is the FET waiting list was only about 3 months when we went on the list just over a year ago, because they ind it easier to fit thaw cycles in. Hopefully that's still the case. Hope that's all helpful but feel free to PM or catch up for a chat about anything else you want to ask  
Hope everyone else is doing well  
Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Hi everyone, hope everyone is ok.  Cant quite believe it but Imogen will be one next month, where has that year gone!!  We have started chatting about number 2 too, but we have no frosties and I didn't get many eggs on either cycle so its hard to know whether we want to go through it all again.  I don't know what the waiting list is for fresh cycles someone told me about 6 months I think.  


Irishlady it was lovely to meet up with you and your little one.  Eclaire hope that your anaemia improves and you feel a bit better. Hi to everyone else hope to meet up with you all again soon.  I go back to work in June, ahhhh!, just mornings though so not too bad.


----------



## Katerina x

Hi Dawn
Just popped on after ages and spotted your question.  We couldn't bear to leave our frosties either, and after such trouble ttc couldn't let go of wanting more children so did a thaw cycle.  It didn't work, which while really disappointing at the time, we came to terms with quite quickly and decided we were very lucky to have our two and didn't need any more.  FETs have never worked for us before, and the thaw rate was even worse than we expected, so despite having 3 frosties left, we then asked for them to be disposed of, and felt comfortable with that choice .  I guess I'm saying it might be logical to try with your frosties and you will be strong enough to come to terms with a disappointment if necessary.  
On the practicalities, we had to get referred by our GP - just a formality - as it had been more than 2 years - and the waiting list for a FET was only 3 months or so.  
Eclaire - delighted you're pregnant    All the best for an easy birth and healthy baby.   Everything well here - my 3 year olds keeping me more than busy but loving it all.  
All the best,
K xx


----------



## Daysleeper

Hi ladies,

Was wandering around the site and thought I'd say hello, we have our first bubs on board thanks to ERI, been going there for all my condition stuff since I came to Ed for Uni in 2004, they are amazing  

I can't believe how much time is dragging right now!! First midwife appt is next Thursday at Lauriston Building (which is annoying since we live in Porty).

Hope you have all been enjoying the sunshine this weekend, it seems every man, woman, child and dog have descended to the beaches this afternoon! 

Laura x


----------



## mazv

Hi Daysleeper  Huge congrats on your BFP  I can remember how much time seemed to drag in the early weeks too, so can sympathise. I agree ERI are great, I had positive experiences there too. Once you see midwife you'll start to get further appointments and your scan booked so things will start to get moving then. In fact in a few months time you'll be panicking as you'll still have stuff to organise and baby will be almost here! (speaking as the woman up a ladder painting nursery wardrobe at 40+1)


Katerina- lovely to see you on here again  Glad to hear all well with the family. Can't believe the twins are 3 now!! Mind you L was 4 last week    Sorry to hear that your FET last year didn't work out    But sounds like you and DH are in a good place and putting it all behind you now. We're pretty much the same ourselves, coming to terms with our family as it is and just enjoying life now; especially this weekend with the glorious weather 


Dawn-have you spoken to ERI yet about your options? Sending lots of       


How's everyone else doing? For those that haven't heard eclaire had a wee girl 5 weeks early 11 days ago. All well and they are home now.


Maz x


----------



## silver6

Hi folks,


Welcome to Laura - Congratulations on your BFP! It does seem to drag on forever at the start and the end but it's so worth it!


Hi Maz! Good to "see" you. And congrats to eclaire on her wee girl.


We're also pondering what to do next. Alec is nearly a year and a half and he's just fab - funny and cute and very much his own wee person. We love him more than life itself.


For so long we thought we wouldn't even have one child, now he's here and we have 3 frosties from the same batch of DE and we just don't know what to do. I've still got all the health issues I had before Alec - high BP, low thyroid, insulin resistance and the clotting issues (Factor V + some other unidentified thing) - and now I've got fairly extensive prolapse and my mum has had a DVT. I know that last one sounds irrelevant but it's not - she has the same clotting condition and one of the things they use as a way of assessing your risk is whether an immediate relative has had a clot. The prolapse worries me - the Ob Gyn treating me for that has said that it shouldn't affect the pregnancy but, without going into too much detail, I'm not sure if the clinic would be able to get a tube in to put the embryos back and I know that pregnancy would be very uncomfortable with my pelvic floor in the state it's in and the Ob Gyn says the prolapse will definitely get worse with a 2nd pregnancy. Then there's all the chaos we had around and after the birth - it was not a pleasant or joyous experience and the early days of motherhood were bl**dy hard. It's still hard work - though I love being a mum and I LOVE Alec. Our financial situation is tough, with DH on reduced hours and a huge mortgage on the new place, so that's another reason to stop at one. Plus - I'M 43   !


On the other hand, I was actually quite well during pregnancy, LOST weight (though I've put it all back on) during it, and I'm going to need an op for the prolapse anyway. And then there's Alec - I'd really like to give him a sibling - especially a full sibling, someone to be the same as him, which I feel is extra important for a DE conceived child, maybe. And the embryos - I really view them as potential babies - allowing them to perish would break my heart - and we can't donate them on because the eggs were donated to me (and legally, I'm pretty sure that same law would prevent us doing surrogacy (even if we could afford it)). 


We've got an apt with the high risk Ob that saw us through Alec's pregnancy to see if she can give us an idea of whether it's sensible to go through it all again. If she says no, that's the decision made, if she says yes, I don't know what we'll do.


Sorry to witter on here - I'm finding it tough just now and it's not the kind of thing there's a support group for   . I hate the fact that, after finally finding the answer to our losses and infertility issues, health issues and money now look like they might stop us having any more kids. Having or not having a baby has dominated our life for 9 years now and I'd really like to just get on and enjoy life and our wee boy with no regrets.


If anyone has any advice, wise words, etc, please let me know!!


Love to all of the others out there - hope you and your wee wonders are all well.
Jan xx


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Congrats eclaire and Laura xxx

Jan - although our journeys have been different I can relate to a lot of that. After almost 10 years of TTC I still sometimes can't believe we have her! Dh and I have been talking about number 2. But we don't have any frosties and
I didn't get many eggs on either cycle. We have to decide if we did do it again would we do it once or twice, both cost wise and emotion wise ,I don't want to keep going through it, if I am to be a mummy of one I want to get on and enjoy that and not have IVF hanging over that. Also we need to decide whether to go with rie or try Glasgow.  I don't have a clue what waiting lists are but we would want to try probably by end of year or beginning of next incase my endo cysts come back again. All very hard and no easy answers. Sometimes I wish I had a magic wand for us all!


----------



## eclaire

Congratulations Laura, I know only too well how much the early days of a pregnancy feel like they drag, but try to enjoy it as much as you can as it all seems over too quickly too   
Thanks Maz for posting our news, and for the congratulations wishes. Our wee girl did indeed spring an unexpected surprise arriving bang on 35 weeks - so much for my great plans for a planned c section and calmer birth experience this time     Thankfully she was a good birth weight, and after some initial difficulties and input from the neonatal unit it feels like we are getting on fine. She is an absolute joy too but so much like a miniature version of her brother, and he has been an absolute star and is a wonderful big brother.
Jan/Pumpkin Pie, I know exactly what you are both going through, albeit our set of difficulties are different, there were a very large number of hurdles for us to overcome. Of course if you get the outcome you set out for it is entirely worth all the pain, but it is so much harder to start off down that road when you already have a wonderful child to consider the impact of further treatment on. We really struggled with all those issues but the desire to have a second became overwhelming for me, something I felt very guilty about as I am so desperately happy and satisfied with our little boy. Interestingly I had managed to accept we would likely only have one by our final treatment cycle and then had the wonderful news of my pregnancy. Whatever you decide has to be right for you and your circumstances, but I think ultimately the hardest part is making a decision and living with it. Not sure I have expressed that very well, need to blame my tired brain   
Katerina - hope you and your gorgeous twins are doing well. I so understand your thoughts on FET as me only once succeeded in having a frozen embryo and it was a wasted cycle for us, causing unnecessary heartache. However it seems to work so well for so many others, just not to be for us. Got the healthy baby thankfully, but not the easy birth as such (emergency c section but I'm practiced at them   )
Hello to everyone else and hope you are all well   
Best wishes,
Elaine


----------



## pumpkin-pie

Hello everyone, not been on here for a while but just browsing and thought i would say hello.  I know a lot of us are over on ******** now but thought I would say hi to those that arent. hope everyone and their bumps and babies are all well.  We are doing well, just this week plucked up courage to phone the royal and have an appointment in October to discuss round two.  Scary but we thought we would give it a shot to see if we could have another.  hope everyone else is doing well xxx


----------

